# Palestinian Industry of Lies - Ben Dror Yemini



## rylah (May 19, 2020)

A lot of lectures on history are being linked in the forum.

What sets this one apart, is that it addresses specific facts in that,
to the best of my memory,have not yet been a subject of a discussion.

*For example:* the Arab leadership favoring a policy of population exchange,
and the number of casualties and refugees in comparison to other conflicts.
As well as other examples detailing today's blatant lies and disinformation.

Think the information deserves its own discussion.


----------



## rylah (May 20, 2020)

For the west they call it "an open air prison", the "worst humanitarian crisis",
or the favorite - "world's most densely populated area".

But bragging to the Arab world about wealth and luxury.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2020)

rylah said:


> For the west they call it "an open air prison", the "worst humanitarian crisis",
> or the favorite - "world's most densely populated area".
> 
> But bragging to the Arab world about wealth and luxury.


Looks interesting. Why don't you book a room?


----------



## rylah (May 20, 2020)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > For the west they call it "an open air prison", the "worst humanitarian crisis",
> ...



Because I have only Israeli passport,
and no prospect in being taken hostage by Hamas.

But hey, if they wanna start serving kosher food we can talk about something.


----------



## rylah (May 26, 2020)

*LIFE IN GAZA: The Video Israel’s Haters Tried to Hide *

_*We constantly hear media reports about the ‘poor Palestinians’ in Gaza, but there’s more to it than meets the eye.*_

It’s true that the Palestinians living in Gaza are oppressed – by the cruel, rights-abusing Hamas leadership. Yet there are many who are living there quite well.

Israel has sent humanitarian aid to the Gaza Strip, which was used for terror infrastructure, such as tunnels and missiles, rather than for housing and other essentials.

Watch and be amazed at what Gaza really looks like and how well ALL the people – not just the elite – could live, if only the leadership would choose peace over terror.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 26, 2020)

rylah said:


> A lot of lectures on history are being linked in the forum.
> 
> What sets this one apart, is that it addresses specific facts in that,
> to the best of my memory,have not yet been a subject of a discussion.
> ...



Palestinian lies about Israel?  Gosh, who woulda thunk it.


----------



## rylah (Jun 11, 2020)

Latest Libel: The Abduction and Murder of 7-Year-Old Palestinian Boy
					

A number of anti-Israel social media accounts have claimed Israelis abducted 7-year-old Shaheen Wissam Salem, torturing and murdering him.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Jun 16, 2020)

*Palestinian Fauxtography of the Day: The Wrecked House*

An anti-Israel Twitter account called Palestinian Culture (don’t get me started on the name) yesterday tweeted the following:







You will not be surprised to learn this is yet another example of palestinian *fauxtography* (the co-opting of photos from elsewhere and passing them off as from Gaza or the palestinian-controlled territories).


But what makes the chutzpah levels here even higher than normal is the fact that the photo is of an Israeli house damaged by a rocket fired from Gaza!






Palestinians co-opting Israeli photos in order to demonize Israel really seems to be a bit of a trend. But that’s what happens when the reality does not fit your narrative, and you have no moral compass.









						Palestinian Fauxtography of the Day: The Wrecked House
					

An anti-Israel Twitter account called Palestinian Culture yesterday tweeted the following




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Jun 18, 2020)

*Pallywood provocations - the methods of anti-Israel propaganda*

This is how Pallywood works, they harass and then pretend to be victims - everything is premeditated, the cameras are always present as well as the medical teams ready to take away the fake injured


----------



## TheParser (Jun 18, 2020)

I was intrigued by the word "lies" in the OP title.



I once read that our friends in the Arab world  tend to substitute language for action.

That is to say, they feel that if they say something (in Arabic), then that is akin to action.

So if they say that they are going to throw Israel into the sea,  they get great satisfaction by  just saying those words,

And if their textbooks do not show a map of Israel, well, then Israel must not exist.


Maybe this is their way to avoid sitting down and talking turkey with Israel  about a practical solution.


----------



## MartyNYC (Jun 18, 2020)

Arab commentator acknowledges: “When the State of Israel was established in 1948, there was no state called ‘palestine’”

Kuwaiti Writer Abdullah Al-Hadlaq: Israel Is a Legitimate State, Not an Occupier; There Was No Palestine; I Support Israel-Gulf-U.S. Alliance to Annihilate Hizbullah


----------



## rylah (Jun 18, 2020)

TheParser said:


> I was intrigued by the word "lies" in the OP title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, there's an element of self-hypnosis,
and now many start waking up around the Arab world.

But, regardless of how much they lie,
that doesn't mean the threats and intentions shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## MartyNYC (Jun 18, 2020)

“Palestinian” official lets it slip out that half of “palestinians” are Egyptian, the other half are Saudis!

Hamas Minister of the Interior and of National Security Fathi Hammad Slams Egypt over Fuel Shortage in Gaza Strip, and Says: 'Half of the Palestinians Are Egyptians and the Other Half Are Saudis'



.


----------



## rylah (Jun 25, 2020)

*LYIN' LINDA SARSOUR HONORS DEAD TERRORIST, LIBELS ISRAEL*

Linda has a long history of slandering the Jewish state and its supporters, this week she used the death of Ahmed Erekat to continue her campaign of lies and blood libels. Ahmed was the "cousin" of PA official Saeb Erekat, a man with an even longer history of libeling Israel than Linda; a man who's praised terrorists and encouraged attacks against Israeli citizens. Saeb blatantly lied about the circumstances of his cousin Ahmed's death and the anti-Israel media and social media ran with his false description of the event, including prominent family member and anti-Israel activist Noura Erekat, a close ally of Lyin' Linda.

The Erekat family's story is that Ahmed was simply in a hurry to transport his sister from a salon to her wedding, when he lost control of his car which then accidentally veered towards a group of Border Police at a checkpoint. The family has accused the Israeli government and PM Netanyahu of murdering an innocent man. Lyin' Linda shared Noura Erekat's FB post that honored Ahmed, declared his innocence and called the Israeli security force's version of what happened "lies". Linda added to the post that "the murderers will answer to G-d." This must have been especially sweet for her, getting to bash the police and Israel at the same time, she loves to stoke the flames of Israel-hatred.






The actual VIDEO EVIDENCE of the event contradicts the Erekat family's version of what happened. Ahmed's car was slowly approaching the checkpoint, then at the last second, abruptly turns to the right while quickly accelerating and plowing directly into a female Border Police officer, barely missing several other. The truth is in direct opposition to the Erekat's description of the event that led to Ahmed's death. He wasn't an innocent man, who lost control of his car; he was a terrorist who deliberately rammed his car into a group of police(video below).

Is Lyin' Linda gonna take down her post that honors a terrorist and slanders Israel? I doubt it. Will she make a new post apologizing for her latest blood libel against the Jewish state? That's even less likely. She'll just keep fomenting anti-police and anti-Israel sentiment, while blaming Trump and Zionists for the division within America and the "oppression" of her brothers and sisters in Israel.

Check what really happened in this video link bellow:-


----------



## rylah (Jun 25, 2020)

*WATCH: The Truth Catches Up With Israel-Hater Issa Amro*


----------



## rylah (Jun 25, 2020)

*Melanie Phillips exposes Pallywood lie of Muhammad Al Durrah*


----------



## MartyNYC (Jun 25, 2020)

Arabs laugh out loud: When were there any palestinians?! 

Professor Azmi Bishara: There Is No "Palestinian Nation", Never Was !


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 25, 2020)

rylah said:


> *LIFE IN GAZA: The Video Israel’s Haters Tried to Hide *
> 
> _*We constantly hear media reports about the ‘poor Palestinians’ in Gaza, but there’s more to it than meets the eye.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## rylah (Jun 26, 2020)

*WION exposes Palestinian lie*

Uwah... even India TV does a 20 min section on Palestinian lies.

These people just can't help but pathologically lie about everything and to everyone,
and always side with the enemies of whoever happens to make contact,
even the ones who make the mistake of reaching out a helping hand.

Mind boggling...


----------



## rylah (Jun 26, 2020)

*Palestinian PR lies Pallywood*

Entire Palestinian PR stunt caught on CCTV video.

There is a whole Pallywood industry of lies and deception,
readily consumed by the West and Arab media.

Imagine how much of this fabrication is common on a daily basis,
and how vulgar and vast the lies they generate for their PR of violence and blood libels.

Watch what happens:


----------



## MartyNYC (Jun 28, 2020)

As Middle East scholar Franck Salameh notes, the palestinian identity is a complete fabrication originally applied to Jews...


----------



## rylah (Jun 28, 2020)

*PALLYWOOD - Fake News From GAZA - Resurrection *

Special powers...


----------



## rylah (Jun 28, 2020)

*Gaza Pallywood - Wounded Man on Stretcher Gets Up And Walks*


----------



## rylah (Jun 28, 2020)

*Pallywood in action
*


----------



## Mindful (Jun 29, 2020)

Home Aussie Dave Why Doesn’t Black Lives Matter Speak Out Against Discrimination of Afro-palestinians in...

*Why Doesn’t Black Lives Matter Speak Out Against Discrimination of Afro-palestinians in Palestinian Society?*
By
David Lange
-
June 29, 2020


In case you missed it, the Black Lives Matter organization in the UK yesterday got their Jew-hatred on, using the antisemitic trope that British politics is “gagged” in terms of debating Israel, a claim “particularly preposterous because Israel is one of the most-discussed foreign policy issues in this country.”


They then followed this with another 11 tweets on the topic.

And here’s the thing: If they were truly about Black lives mattering, why don’t they ever speak out against the Arab-Muslim slave trade?

Why Doesn't Black Lives Matter Speak Out Against Discrimination of Afro-palestinians in Palestinian Society?


----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Home Aussie Dave Why Doesn’t Black Lives Matter Speak Out Against Discrimination of Afro-palestinians in...
> 
> *Why Doesn’t Black Lives Matter Speak Out Against Discrimination of Afro-palestinians in Palestinian Society?*
> By
> ...


Not a single African ever allowed in any of the Pali governments,
and yet they, THEY exploit the BLM cause more than anyone else.


----------



## MartyNYC (Jun 29, 2020)

Resurrection in Pallywood


----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## rylah (Jul 6, 2020)

*The world must put an end to the Israeli apartheid, right?*

We invite you to watch one of the toughest videos 
about the brutality of the Israeli apartheid ...

How the Jews live in vast villas while the poor Arabs
are forced to live 10 people in a 2-room apartment.

We warn in advance, these are harsh and horrifying sights to watch.
Views that a human-being cannot comprehends or contain.
Severe poverty, scarcity, dirt, mud and stones.


----------



## rylah (Jul 12, 2020)

Many Israeli haters in the world have taken advantage of George Floyd's shocking death in the US to incite against Israel, They claim that the arresting method was developed by the IDF and that we use it on Palestinians.

By the way, Ayman Odeh himself posted a photo of an Israeli policeman arresting a protester in Jaffa last week (with a knee on his back, but don't confuse him with facts) and wrote "same knee" ...

Well, next time you come across such lies,
just show them this picture of a* Palestinian policeman arresting a Palestinian in Nablus:*





@Yosef Hadad


----------



## rylah (Jul 13, 2020)

*The terrorist Sa'adi Al-Gharabli who died tonight: cruelly murdered his Israeli friend to clean his name as a collaborator*

Tonight in the prison died the terrorist Sa'adi Al-Gharabli, a Hamas militant from Gaza, not known but one of the most cruel murderers that were here. I want to talk about the murdered man, David Mishli Hy"d, as story I didn't know about human cruelty.

Al-Gharabli worked in the 90's, resided in times in Tel Aviv and was suspected as a collaborator. In order to clean his name decided to murder.

Mishsli  30 Z'"l, had a laundry he established in the Shapira neighborhood in Tel Aviv.
Came from Yokne'am to the big city. Al-Ghrabli and Mishli were friends, he used to do his laundry at Mishli's and they used to play cards together. When they were together in Mishli's apartment in '94, and to clean his name as a collaborator, Al-Gharabli waited so his friend falls asleep, when that happens he took out a butchers knife he prepared beforehand, and time after time hit with it on Mishili's head. Afterwards proceeded abusing his body. Butchered him.

"The images are shocking", the judges were impressed in '94, "from the deceased was taken human form and we have no doubt that the accused has lost human form, if he ever had one since he was in prison, most of the years in solitary because there too he was suspected as a collaborator and was suspected to be attacked or injure one of his cell mates to clean his name".

Today as said died from from disease in Kaplan hospital.
Hamas of course claim Israel is responsible for his sickness,
but it is doubtful if there too anyone is actually mourning his death.

Josh Breiner on Twitter









						Hamas Terrorist with Cancer Dies in Israeli Hospital
					

Sa’adi al-Ghrabli, a Hamas terrorist who was sentenced to life in prison for a 1994 terrorist attack, died in an Israeli hospital Wednesday morning of terminal cancer.Al-Ghrabli, 74 and the fath




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 13, 2020)

*This is the new home of the terrorist who murdered two Jews and received PA funding*

This is the new home of the terrorist Omar Abu Lila, who murdered the soldier Gal Kaydan and Rabbi Ahiad Ettinger Hy"d about a year and a half ago.

The PA, the supposed partners of Israel, gave him a modest gift.






Ayelet Liash on Twitter


----------



## Mindful (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## RoccoR (Jul 14, 2020)

RE:  Palestinian Industry of Lies - Ben Dror Yemini
⁜→  et al,

*BLUF*: I don't think this claim is even valid.



Mindful said:


>


*(OBSERVATION)*
​✦  For the last ≈ Century _(Armistice of Mudros - 1918)_, the post-Great War Allies controlled the territory to the Establishment of the Jewish National Home.​✦  For nearly 800 years the Territory fell under the Rule of the Ottoman Empire.​✦  Prior to the Ottoman Empire _(Turkish Sultan)_ we see the territory controlled by the Mamālīk _(not Arabs)_.​✦  Prior to the Mamaluk, it was a territory controlled either by the Ayyubid Kurdish Dynasty or the Crusaders (back and forth since about 1099 and Godfrey of Bouillon.​◈  The last time that "Arabs" Ruled the territory was during the Fatimid Caliphate Dynasty.​
*(COMMENT)*

You know, that in the nomadic Arabs_ (Arabs descend from Ishmael, the son of Abraham)_ were really under the sovereignty of the Neo-Assyrian Empire.  My understanding was that the framework for the contemporary Arab States really began with the defeat of the Mamaluk by the Ottoman Empire (≈1517) and that is the beginning of the Middle East North African (MENA) control.   

As the Middle East self-governing States go, most of them owe their establishment to the break-up of the Ottoman Empire.  A notable exception would be the transition of the Arabian Peninsula _(by Muhammad bin Saud beginning in the late 1700s)_ into the modern State of Saudi Arabia (1932) which is a story all its own.

But otherwise, the carveout that we call Israel, Jerusalem, the Gaza Strip and the West Bank have NOT been under "Arab" control for a thousand years, and even then there can be a discussion on "what an Arab is?"  If you go back 1500 years, to 565 AD, the region is under Roman control (not Arab control).  So, if we agree that none of the Government between the Byzantine and the Fatimid are truly "Arab" - then the question becomes:  

※→  "What is the "Arab" claim based on?"​
*


 Most Respectfully,
 R*


----------



## rylah (Jul 15, 2020)

*Latest Anti-Israel Libel: The Palestinian Woman Shot With Child in Her Arms*

The following disturbing video, purportedly of a palestinian woman being shot by Israeli troops, has been doing the rounds on social media, disseminated by Israel-haters who try to connect it to George Floyd’s death







But of course, it's just another shameless lie.
Intentionally changing the story from how it was reported in Arabic:














						بالفيديو|| سقط طفلها من بين يديها.. امرأة تلقى حتفها في مخيم شاتيلا برصاص تجار المخدرات
					

أدت الأحداث الأخيرة في لبنان، إلى وقوع اشتباك مسلح في مخيم شاتيلا، وتوفيت على إثره امرأة تُدعى ورود ك.28 عاماً، جراء إصابتها برصاصتين في الرأس، بينما كانت تحمل طفلها بين ذراعيها.



					stepagency-sy.net


----------



## rylah (Jul 16, 2020)

*BDS-Holes Open GoFundMe to Cover Legal Costs…
With Video Contradicting Their Testimony*

Three BDS-holes – Stavit Sinai, Ronnie Barkan and Majed Abusalama – are _schnorring_ for money (€9,000) to covering “the mounting legal fees as well as the educational activities that lie ahead” in the wake of their upcoming trial on charges of trespassing and assault.

*But here’s the thing: *
the nincompoops have included video of the incident that shows them to be lying!

The BDS-holes have clearly entered the lecture hall to engage in conduct intended to disrupt or obstruct a lawful activity. That is trespassing. As for the assault, you can clearly see Sinai swinging her arms and behaving in a threatening manner here (min. 4:08):


And here is what they don’t tell us:

Barkan, who rejects the existence Israel, stormed an Israel event at Humboldt University in 2017. At least three highly aggressive pro-BDS activists *lashed out at Israeli survivor of the Holocaust Deborah Weinstein* and MK Aliza Lavie (Yesh Atid) at the Humboldt University event. The event had been titled, “Life in Israel – Terror, Bias and the Chances for Peace.”

Full article:









						BDS-Holes Open GoFundMe to Cover Legal Costs...With Video Contradicting Their Testimony
					

Three BDS-holes - Stavit Sinai, Ronnie Barkan and Majed Abusalama - are schnorring for money (€9,000) to covering "the mounting legal fees as well as the educational activities that lie ahead" in the wake of their upcoming trial on charges of trespassing and assault.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 16, 2020)

*Palestinian Authority arresting supporters of sovereignty plan

PA cracks down on public support of Israel's sovereignty plan, arresting Palestinians who went on TV to laud the plan.*

The Palestinian Authority has arrested several people who said they would favor Israeli sovereignty over parts of Judea and Samaria, corroborating sources said this week, despite Ramallah's denial.

In an Israeli television report aired in early June, several Palestinian Arabs in Judea and Samaria are heard expressing the hope of becoming Israeli citizens if the sovereignty plan moves forward.

The comments by those interviewed directly contradict the Palestinian Authority's total opposition to the application of Israeli sovereignty.

The Palestinian Arabs featured in the program were captured by hidden camera and their identities concealed in the broadcast through blurred faces and distorted voices.

"I want an Israeli identity card," one Palestinian is heard saying. Another stated that he didn't see "Israelis as enemies -- their government is the enemy". And a third said he "chose Israel" and wasn't afraid to speak out publicly.

The prominent Israeli journalist who made the report, Tzvi Yehezkeli, said at least six people who spoke out in favor of annexation were subsequently arrested by the PA's security services.

"I was surprised to see that even though I've blurred the faces of all the people I filmed and distorted their voices, the Palestinian Authority has reached and arrested (some) of them, it's just amazing," he told _AFP_.

Contacted by _AFP_, several PA security sources rejected the claims.

"We have not arrested anyone in connection with this case," Palestinian Authority interior ministry spokesman Ghassan Nimr told _AFP_, while Palestinian Authority police spokesman Louay Arzeikat also denied anyone was being held over the report.

*'Fear' of arrest*

Israel had set July 1 as the date from which it could decide on the implementation of the Middle East plan proposed by US President Donald Trump and backed by Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu.

It proposes Israel extend its law over large swaths of Judea and Samaria.

No announcement has so far been made on the sovereignty plan, but Netanyahu has said talks with Washington are ongoing.

Some 88 percent of Palestinian Arabs oppose the "Trump plan", according to a poll last month by the Palestinian Center for Policy and Survey Research, and 52 percent even said they would support a return to armed struggle.

Nonetheless, Yehezkeli, who has been a correspondent in Judea and Samaria for nearly 25 years, told _AFP_ he realized there are also many Palestinian Arabs who do not share the outright opposition of their leaders.

Some interviewees had told him that "we don't care about annexation" and that "the Palestinian Authority has failed" and was "corrupt", he said, adding that he regretted not airing all those comments on television.

He insisted he had been told of their subsequent arrests by their families and stressed that he felt "responsible".

One Palestinian Arab man contacted by _AFP_ said his relative, who had criticized the PA in the report, had been held for several weeks by Palestinian Authority police and was due to face a court soon.

The individual said he was also in favor of Israeli sovereignty and, despite "fear" of being arrested, added he remained hopeful "that Israel will give us citizenship".










						Palestinian Authority arresting supporters of sovereignty plan
					

PA cracks down on public support of Israel's sovereignty plan, arresting Palestinians who went on TV to laud the plan.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 22, 2020)

*''Women for Palestine'' Posted a photo: '' Palestinian sells citrus fruits in occupied Palestine'' | In the photo: a Jewish boy selling ceremonial four species*

The organization "Women for Palestine" published a picture showing a familiar Jewish boy selling the four traditional ceremonial fruit of the Sukkot holiday, including citruses called etrogs. But the organization published the photo under the caption "A Palestinian boy sells citrus fruits in Jaffa, today in occupied Palestine around the year 1930."

Ben Shapiro revealed the scam eight hours ago, but so far the Palestinian organization has not found the integrity to take down the picture and delete the embarrassing tweet.






''


----------



## rylah (Jul 23, 2020)

*Latest Libel: Israel Demolishes a Palestinian Coronavirus Testing Center*

The Israel haters have been reporting that Israel demolished a palestinian drive-through coronavirus testing centre in Hebron.

Even some notables have been condemning us for it. Like antisemitic former Labour MP Chris Williamson (I guess the word antisemitic was superfluous)and Canadian MP Matthew Green






COGAT has adamantly denied the accusations, explaining that the foundation was built at the site in question both illegally _and for private purposes_, with a sign stating it was a coronavirus center being hung up there only after the stop work order was issued.


While based on previous experience, I would believe COGAT over the palestinians any day of the week, let’s assume we still need to ascertain who is lying.

As usual, I look at the palestinian reports to see if there are inconsistencies, usually a tell-tale sign of porky-pies. And sure enough, they cannot keep their story straight.

According to Middle East Eye:



> Israeli authorities have demolished a Palestinian drive-through coronavirus testing centre in the city of Hebron, south of the occupied West Bank.
> —
> Raed Maswadeh, a 35-year-old engineer whose family owns the land in which the drive-through test service was being built, told Middle East Eye that three months ago the municipality had appealed to Palestinians to raise funds to build the facility.
> “My family decided to donate our land at the northern entrance of Hebron for the purpose of constructing a Covid-19 test clinic,” Maswadeh said.
> ...


But Mondoweiss reports that



> So when a local resident of Hebron approached the mayor about donating a plot of land to be used for a local field hospital, Abu Sneineh immediately got to work.
> *“We pulled together the funds from local donors* and immediately began working on the field hospital,” Abu Sneineh said, adding that the plot of land is located right outside the entrance to Hebron city, near an intersection leading to Route 60, a main settler highway in the West Bank.
> —
> But earlier this week, *just a few days after construction on the field hospital began*, a number of Israeli military jeeps pulled up beside the hospital’s skeleton frame.



So we have one version claiming one family funded it and construction began two months ago vs another version that a number of donors funded it and construction began a few days ago.

I rest my case.









						Latest Libel: Israel Demolishes a Palestinian Coronavirus Testing Center
					

The Israel haters have been reporting that Israel demolished a palestinian drive-through coronavirus testing centre in Hebron.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 28, 2020)

*Israel-Haters Post Picture “Worth a Thousand Words”, None of Them True*

Anti-Israel Facebook page Palestinian Revolutionary United Front posted this photo, claiming “a picture is worth a thousand words.”






Except in this case, it really isn’t.

This photo does not show a Jewish Israeli pointing his gun at two innocent palestinians for shits’n’giggles or, G-d forbid, to murder them in cold blood.

It shows a Jewish man from the Israeli town of Karnei Shomron pointing his gun at two palestinians trying to enter armed with knives – and not for Master Chef auditions.

The two were not shot but rather apprehended and handed over to security forces for questioning.

Let’s go over to the footage.


They are shouting at the terrorists to drop the knives.

You can bet Rena Salomon of the Palestinian Revolutionary United Front knew _exactly_ what this photo was actually showing. She just also happens to know that her followers will accept the lies she disseminates at face value and help her spread them like wildfire.









						Israel-Haters Post Picture "Worth a Thousand Words", None of Them True
					

Anti-Israel Facebook page Palestinian Revolutionary United Front posted this photo, claiming "a picture is worth a thousand words."




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Sep 13, 2020)

*Distorting history: Accusing Israel of doctoring Abbas video*

_*A video showing Abbas ordering child murder was not believed by US Sec. of State. He only had to do some homework.*_

In the September 11th, 2020 edition of _The Jewish Insider,_ Matthew Kassel writes that Bob Woodward recounts an incident on May 22, 2017, when President Trump met with Netanyahu in Israel and gave him a video of Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas.

“It sounded like Abbas was ordering the murder of children,” Woodward wrote. Trump, who was to meet with Abbas the next day was appalled. But US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson, who watched the “spliced-together” video, believed Netanyahu had manipulated the tape to “counter any pro-Palestinian sentiments that were surfacing,” according to Woodward, though Jared Kushner disputed this accusation.

Had Woodward bothered to do his homework, he would have found that both the PA and Hamas regularly incite their children to murder Jews to this very day. No one had to doctor the video. Secretary of State Tillerson should have known better.

Either Woodward did not research the subject or he relied on either complicit, gullible and/or naïve American legislators, who were clearly duped by or in league with the Arabs or their sympathizers.

A letter sent to President Obama on June 20, 2016 signed by 20 Democratic members of the US Congress urged the appointment of a “Special Envoy for Palestinian Youth,” alleging that “trauma [is] being inflicted on millions of Palestinian children.”

US Representative Betty McCollum (D-MN) led the campaign along with Representatives Hank Johnson and Mark Pocan, and joined other democratic members of Congress: Donald Beyer, Earl Blumenauer, Andre Carson, Yvette Clarke, John Conyers, Danny K. Davis, Peter DeFazio, Keith Ellison, Sam Farr, Raul Grijalva, Luis Gutierrez, Hank Johnson, Eddie Bernice Johnson, Marcy Kaptur, Barbara Lee, Jim McDermott, Chellie Pingree and Bobby Rush.

McCollum declared that “46 percent of the 4.68 million” Palestinian Arabs residing “in the Occupied Palestinian Territories are under 18 years of age. These children deserve to grow up with dignity, human rights and a future free of repression.” They are being raised, McCollum asserted, “under military occupation…under the constant fear of arrest, detention and violence at the hands of the Israeli military” and “the threat of recruitment or conscription into armed groups. We view this as an unimaginably difficult and at times hopeless environment for children that only fuels the conflict.”

What these legislators failed to acknowledge is the well-documented fact that Arabs themselves are exploiting their own children, whom they inspire and incite to commit violent and life-threatening acts, while rewarding their families, who become less inclined to prevent them.

As Sander Gerber, CEO of the Hudson Bay Capital Management pointed out, the Palestinian Authority law mandates “salaries” for terrorists. These “pay-for-slay” programs, create incentives to encourage and reward terrorism, which are described in the Taylor Force Act, a U.S. law enacted in March 2018, and in Israeli legislation.

To understand the extent of Arab incitement of their children, one need only examine the Palestinian Media Watch (PMW) that documents and films cases of incitement in Palestinian Arab media and the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI), which also explores the Middle East through the region’s media.

An article in PMW on September 19, 2016, described how “Palestinian Summer Camps Glorify Terrorists As Attacks Targeting Israelis Surge.” One method the Palestinian Arab leadership employs is to spin terrorists into role models and heroes is by naming summer camps after them.

Palestinian Arab children in the Jerusalem area participated in a summer camp named “the Martyr Baha Alyan Pioneers” - after terrorist Baha Alyan, who with an accomplice murdered three Israelis: Alon Govberg (51), Chaim Haviv (78), and Richard Lakin(76), on a bus in October 2015.

On August 3, 2020, PMW reported the PA’s abuse their own children by educating them to see terrorists as role models. Palestinian Arab children are urged to strive for Martyrdom and “offer their blood,” become child soldiers, and see themselves as mere “ammunition.”

PMW further found that in the Palestinian Authority, home videos are used to teach children to view murderers as “heroes.” On a PA TV program for young children called “O Children of Our Neighborhood,” two home videos showed them addressing the ‘heroic prisoners.’ Holding a framed poster of terrorist Anas Allan, who is serving four life sentences for his participation in the murder of four Israelis, two girls compared the imprisoned terrorists to “tall mountains” and “lions.”

Bassam Tawil, a scholar based in the Middle East, noted that the conflict is not about Islamic holy sites, the Aqsa Mosque, Jerusalem, “occupation,” a checkpoint or the security fence. The terrorists view “all Jews as ‘settlers’ and Israel is one big settlement. This is not an intifada—it is just another killing-spree aimed at terrorizing the Jews and forcing them out of this part of the world. It already succeeded in the rest of the Middle East and is now being done there to the Christians as well… They want to see Israel destroyed, Jews slaughtered and the streets of Israel running with Jewish blood.”

These attacks reflect a profound “hatred for Jews [and are motivated] because of what their leaders, media and mosques are telling them.”

Not all Arabs support the use of civilians, and particularly children, as human shields. On _Al-Jazeera TV, _American-Egyptian writer Magdi Khalil condemned Hamas’s attempt at appropriating the moral high ground, saying:

“They garner sympathy over the corpses of children. We are talking about a group like ISIS,” Khalil said in the program, which aired on August 19, 2014. “If you want to die—go and die. Let Khaled Mash’al, Haniya and Al-Zahhar die. Just don’t let the children die.”

“Is it moral to launch missiles from hospitals, from schools, from bedrooms, from mosques and from the roof of a church, where thousands of Gazans found refuge? The church’s priest was interviewed on CBN and said: 'From the roof of this church, Hamas members are launching missiles at Israel. We welcomed them in our church, but they began launching missiles at Israel from the roof.' Is this the moral high ground that my colleague is talking about?!

“Is it moral for Hamas leaders to hide in Al-Shifa Hospital, thus risking the lives of regular people? Is this the moral high ground? They are fleeing like rats, hiding behind patients in Gaza hospitals. Is it moral for Hamas leaders to hide behind these patients?

"They garner sympathy over the corpses of children. This is part of the strategy of the Islamists. They consider sympathy garnered over the corpses of children to be a victory.

“The whole world knows that Hamas does not care about the spirit of humanity. They do not care about the children, about their people, about the losses, about the destruction of their country, or about the number of casualties. We are talking about a group like ISIS. What kind of honor is it if it is at the expense of children’s corpses? You don’t know the meaning of life. All you know is the meaning of death. You constitute an enterprise of destruction in the region. You are wreaking destruction in Palestine. You don’t know the meaning of life. Go and die, brother, but don’t make others die instead.”









						Distorting history: Accusing Israel of doctoring Abbas video
					

A video showing Abbas ordering child murder was not believed by US Sec. of State. He only had to do some homework.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## rylah (Sep 16, 2020)

*Head of the Palestinian Mission to the UK Calls News of Rocket Fire in to Israel “A Media Stunt”*

Yesterday, history was made at the White House, with Israel, the UAE, and Bahrain signing the Abraham Accords, with US President Donald Trump presiding over the ceremony. At the same time, palestinian terrorists in Gaza repeated history, firing rockets in to Israel.

One of the rockets struck a street in Ashdod, lightly damaging it and nearby storefronts and knocking down a tree. Two people were injured.

_The Magen David Adom ambulance service said one man, 62, was moderately injured, sustaining shrapnel wounds to his upper body from the rocket. The second man, 28, suffered light injuries to his extremities from broken glass. Four other people suffered anxiety attacks as a result of the apparent rocket fire, medics said.
The 62-year-old man was reportedly delivering food to needy families when he was hit by the shrapnel._

A disgusting, yet typical, response by people who have made clear their opposition to peace on countless occasions. Not to mention their inability to handle things when their “cause” is not front and center.


Nope, it was all too real.







​








						Head of the Palestinian Mission to the UK Calls News of Rocket Fire in to Israel "A Media Stunt"
					

Yesterday, history was made at the White House, with Israel, the UAE, and Bahrain signing the Abraham Accords, with US President Donald Trump presiding over the ceremony. At the same time, palestinian terrorists in Gaza repeated history, firing rockets in to Israel




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 16, 2020)

rylah said:


> This is how Pallywood works, they harass and then pretend to be victims - everything is premeditated, the cameras are always present as well as the medical teams ready to take away the fake injured


And Antifa, BLM, and mainly many individuals here in America waiting for the next big 'event' to start more 'stuff' have learned everything they know from Pallywood.


----------



## rylah (Sep 17, 2020)

teddyearp said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > This is how Pallywood works, they harass and then pretend to be victims - everything is premeditated, the cameras are always present as well as the medical teams ready to take away the fake injured
> ...



Yes, exactly many of the propaganda and subversion tactics used against Israel
and perfected for decades, are now used against the US.

PLO's chief negotiator is now Harvard's new star giving diplomacy classes...
a guy who's lies were too much even for CNN...


----------



## rylah (Nov 18, 2020)

*Mainstream Media Fooled by Story of Gazan Woman Who Invented ‘Coronavirus Machine’*

Some large news outlets like AFP recently covered the story of a palestinian woman who invented a machine to fight the spread of covid-19.



Except something seems off. This is the photo accompanying this report of the story,






The machine has Malaysian writing on it, including the word “Malaysia”.

A reverse image search showed the “inventor” herself, Heba al-Hindi, had posted it on her Facebook page






but subsequently deleted it.

A reader noticed the Malaysian writing on the photo and directly messaged Heba to get to the bottom of things. After being quizzed about it, she finally admitted she imported the machine from Malaysia











Interestingly, a person in Malaysia confirmed there is no such place as Ahibaa Malaysia.

A look at Heba’s Facebook wall reveals she imports all sorts of products.

In other words, it looks like these media outlets, in their rush to paint Gaza in a good light while taking some nice little digs at Israel, have not done their due diligence and helped spread yet another lie emanating from there.









						Mainstream Media Fooled by Story of Gazan Woman Who Invented 'Coronavirus Machine'
					

Some large news outlets like AFP recently covered the story of a palestinian woman who invented a machine to fight the spread of covid-19




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 18, 2020)

rylah said:


> *Head of the Palestinian Mission to the UK Calls News of Rocket Fire in to Israel “A Media Stunt”*
> 
> Yesterday, history was made at the White House, with Israel, the UAE, and Bahrain signing the Abraham Accords, with US President Donald Trump presiding over the ceremony. At the same time, palestinian terrorists in Gaza repeated history, firing rockets in to Israel.
> 
> ...


Leave it to Israel to grant Palestinian demands for a Jew free Gaza only to receive rocket missiles for a thank you.  When will those Zionists ever learn to treat the  Palestinians like their own Arab brothers in Arab countries do & LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY.


----------



## rylah (Dec 3, 2020)

*Guardian Omits Harsh Criticisms of Hamas From Its Piece on Gaza Photojournalist’s Book*

The Guardian has a piece on palestinian Arab photojournalist Jehad al-Saftawi’s book My Gaza. For the most part, it is what you’d expect from the Guardian, mostly focusing on the actions of those “evil Israelis.” But there are also small glimpses of what Hamas are capable of.



> _Working as a journalist in Gaza, says Palestinian photographer Jehad al-Saftawi, is like walking barefoot in a field of thorns. “You must always watch where you step. Each neighbourhood is composed of its own intimate social network, and travelling through them with a camera makes you a significant suspicion.
> 
> “You’re caught between the two sides of the conflict: the rulers of Gaza limit what you can photograph and write about, imprisoning and torturing those who disobey. At the same time, the Israeli army sees you as a potential threat that must be eliminated, as has been the fate of many Palestinian journalists.”
> 
> ...




You’d be forgiven for being surprised – until you realize just how much the Guardian left out. And we know this, because I included some extracts from the book over three weeks ago. The parts in bold are what the Guardian decided to now not include:

*"My name is Jehad al-Saftawi. I am a photographer and journalist. For years, I clung to the idea of fleeing my country for the Western world. There is no free press in Gaza. Most of the news channels cater to political parties that use violence to silence opposition. I come from a place overflowing with weapons, where my father could easily buy a pistol and shoot it into the air while cruising the streets of our city. A place where, on any night, you could be awoken by a bomb exploding in your neighbor’s home, stored there by a member of their family who belonged to an armed faction.*

_Working as a journalist in Gaza is like walking barefoot in a field of thorns. You must always watch where you step. Each neighborhood comprises its own intimate social network, and traveling through them with a camera makes you a significant cause for suspicion. You’re caught between the two sides of the conflict: the rulers of Gaza limit what you can photograph and write about, imprisoning and torturing those who disobey; at the same time, the Israeli army sees you as a potential threat that must be eliminated, as has been the fate of many Palestinian journalists.
—
*Our father, Imad al-Saftawi, grew up in an ultraconservative middle-class family that was heavily influenced by the Muslim Brotherhood. As an adult, he spent many years participating in armed struggles, both within and outside the framework of Palestinian armed organizations, which he believed to be justifiable resistance to the Israeli occupation. As a member of one of the leading armed factions in Gaza, Islamic Jihad, he killed innocent Israelis.*_
*I condemn these actions, though many in Gaza consider my father a hero, one who carried out valiant operations for the sake of his country and religion."*


I am sure it is no coincidence that the passages they omitted are the ones that paint Hamas in the worst light. Just like I am sure the Guardian is anything but an objective news outlet.









						Guardian Omits Harsh Criticisms of Hamas From Its Piece on Gaza Photojournalist's Book
					

What The Guardian decided to leave out of its piece on palestinian Arab photojournalist Jehad al-Saftawi’s book My Gaza.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## rylah (Dec 10, 2020)

*The Photo that Started it All*

Today marks 20 years since Tuvia Grossman, the bloodied "Palestinian," appeared all over the media, leading to the creation of HonestReporting.

On Sep 30, 2000, The New York Times, AP and others published a photo of a bloodied young man seen near a club-wielding Israeli policeman.

The caption read: “An Israeli policeman and a Palestinian on the Temple Mount” and the pose suggested that the Israeli policeman was responsible for the injuries of the “Palestinian” man in the foreground.

In reality, the man was not a Palestinian Arab at all, but a Jewish American yeshiva student named Tuvia Grossman. Grossman had been pulled from a taxi in Jerusalem by an Arab mob and severely beaten. Similarly, the seemingly threatening policeman, a Druze Israeli called Gideon Tzefadi, was actually standing over Grossman and *defending* him from the mob.

Seeing his son's picture in the NYT, Dr. Aaron Grossman sent the following letter to the newspaper: “…that Palestinian is actually my son, Tuvia Grossman, a Jewish student from Chicago. He, and two of his friends, were pulled from their taxicab while traveling in Jerusalem by a mob of Palestinian Arabs, and were severely beaten and stabbed. That picture could not have been taken on the Temple Mount because there are no gas stations on the Temple Mount and certainly none with Hebrew lettering.“

In response, the NYT published a half-hearted correction which identified Tuvia Grossman as “an American student in Israel” — not as a Jew who was beaten by Arabs.
Responding to public outrage at the original error and the inadequate correction, the NYT reprinted Tuvia Grossman’s picture — this time with the proper caption — along with a full article detailing his near-lynching at the hands of Palestinians rioters.

The first “correction” also noted that “Mr. Grossman was wounded” in “Jerusalem’s Old City” — although the beating actually occurred in the Arab neighborhood of Wadi al Joz, not in the Old City.

For years after, the media distortion had an ongoing, real-life effect as Arab groups adopted Grossman’s photo in their propaganda campaigns, cynically using a bloodied Jew as a symbol of the Palestinian struggle.

Among others, an official Egyptian government website used the photo on its photo gallery, and the Palestinian Information Center incorporated Grossman’s photo into its homepage banner.













						The Photo that Started it All | Honest Reporting
					

The Photo That Started It All About Us In 2000, HonestReporting started as a small email list alerting subscribers to anti-Israel media bias. When the




					honestreporting.com


----------



## rylah (Jan 27, 2021)

*Indian News Outlet Pulls Gaza Children’s Hospital Report Following Israellycool Exposé of Fauxtography*

A few days ago, I showed how an Indian news site called Absolute India had tried to pass off a photo –* which showed extensive damage to an Israeli community caused by a rocket fired from Gaza – as showing damage to a Gaza children’s hospital* caused by an Israeli air strike.














						Indian News Outlet Tries to Pass off Photo of Gazan Rocket Damage in Israel as Gazan Hospital Damaged by IAF
					

Absolute India tries to pass off extensive damage inflicted upon us as damage we inflicted on Gaza




					www.israellycool.com
				












						Indian News Outlet Pulls Gaza Children's Hospital Report Following Israellycool Exposé of Fauxtography
					

I am pleased to report that thanks to the post and those who shared it around, Absolute India have removed the piece. But our work is not yet done.




					www.israellycool.com
				




This is why these people are turning into the disgrace of the entire Arab world,
they have no honor, integrity or self -respect.

Nothing they say can be believed, lies so easily revealed,
that they shame everyone who associates with them, including those willing to help.


----------



## rylah (Feb 23, 2021)

*Media adopts canard Israel denies vaccine to Palestinians*

*Major media outlets are playing a role in promoting the lie that Israel is somehow barring Palestinians from getting vaccinated against coronavirus.*

Twitter accounts with hundreds of thousands of followers have been spreading the libel that Israel, the world leader in vaccinating its population against COVID-19, is intentionally leaving the Palestinians to languish in the middle of a pandemic. But that’s Twitter; anyone with an opinion can express it, even if it’s not based on facts.

Yet, in recent days, supposedly respectable news sites that are supposed to check facts and be accountable to the truth are spreading the same bile as Iranian Holocaust-denial cartoon contest runner-up Carlos Latuff in that example from the ADL article.
“As Israel leads in COVID-19 vaccines per capita, Palestinians still await shots,” the NPR headline reads, implying some kind of correlation.

“Palestinians left waiting as Israel is set to deploy COVID-19 vaccine,” read an Associated Press headline, reprinted by countless news outlets, including PBS and Al Jazeera.

A _Guardian _article lamented in its headline: “Palestinians excluded from Israeli Covid vaccine rollout as jabs go to settlers.” “Human rights groups accuse Israel of dodging obligations to millions in occupied territories who may wait months for vaccination,” reads the subhead.

If you perused these purported newspapers of records’ coverage of the coronavirus vaccine rollout, you would get the impression that Israel has engaged in some kind of conspiracy to, well, trap the Palestinians with the "spiky coronavirus balls".

*You have to get halfway through the Guardian story before you reach the following: “Despite the delay, the [Palestinian] Authority has not officially asked for help from Israel. Coordination between the two sides halted last year after the Palestinian president cut off security ties for several months.”*

In other words, the Palestinian leadership refused to even talk to Israel when the latter was ordering vaccine doses, let alone coordinate a complex rollout operation. Before that, the UN’s official news site published an article titled: “COVID-19: UN envoy hails strong Israel-Palestine cooperation.”









						Media adopts canard Israel denies vaccine to Palestinians - analysis
					

Major media outlets are playing a role in promoting the lie that Israel is somehow barring Palestinians from getting vaccinated against coronavirus.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah (Mar 14, 2021)

The Palestinian children "arrested" for "picking flowers"?   

Here they are breaking and entering.


----------



## rylah (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2021)

Hijacking Holocaust Terminology
					

Perpetuating falsities to demonize Israel




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## toastman (Apr 10, 2021)

Why do Palestinians lie so much if they believe their cause is “just” ?????


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 10, 2021)

toastman said:


> Why do Palestinians lie so much if they believe their cause is “just” ?????


Their entire existance is a lie. They were invented out of whole cloth as a Propaganda tool.


----------



## rylah (Apr 16, 2021)

*BDS: 21st century Nazism taught in schools and in music*
*We are seeing the repeat of the teaching of hate for Jews as it was taught in Nazi Germany: Get them at school, get them young. Op-ed.*

Hate does not just rise up out of nowhere. It has to be taught. Fearing someone who is different is not unusual. That is our instinctual brain putting us on notice. In a spilt second-well nano – second, our brain decides if the person in front of us is friend or foe. This response comes to us from our cavemen ancestors. Something different was always frightening but the brain learned to tell the difference between friend and foe; not based on characteristics, but character.

Hate for Jews has been in our world view for more than 3000 years. From Pharaoh to Rome to the world- hate for Jews has been taught. It is the only systemic, innate, endemic hate everywhere. There is no corner of the earth, no nook nor cranny where one cannot find hate for Jews.

Today, we are witnessing the repeat of the teaching of hate for Jews as was taught in Nazi Germany. Get them at school. Teach them early. Promote it in the universities, with Jew hating professors. BDS is repeating the hate from Nazi Germany.


"In universities in the 1880’s the cry was heard, 'The Jews are our misfortune' In the fall of 1880, the Anti-Semites petition was circulated by two school teachers depicting the Jews as exploitative masters, who would destroy the German fatherland. 'Jews are alien people', they said. “

'Their thinking and feeling are completely alien to the German Volk. If the German people are not to be destroyed and fall into economic slavery by the Jews, steps need to be taken to liberate the German people from this Jewish danger.' By the spring of 1881, there were 225,000 signatures, mostly Prussian; 9000 from Bavaria, and 4000 university students."

Antisemitic rhetoric began to lead to attacks against Jews.

More university professors began to sing the same anti-Semitic song. Eugene Karl Duhring (1833–1921), a philosopher and economist at the University of Berlin wrote The Jewish Question as a Racial, Moral and Cultural Question in 1877. He spouted that Germany’s social corruption was the consequence of parasitic Jews settling in Germany. He described the Jews as a 'counter-race' separated from all humanity, whom neither conversion nor assimilation could affect because their basic nature was evil and unchangeable. He was highly respected amongst his students.

And, today, institutions of higher learning are just as infected. Echoes of the hatred for Jews from German professors reverberate through time. Accusations of Israel as an apartheid state on par with South Africa; calls for Boycott Divest and Sanction of the only democracy in the Middle East, are heard across University campuses, despite the fact U.S. government (and many others, including Germany, Austria, Spain, Canada), as well as the ADL, have declared BDS to be anti-Semitic.

These calls come from around the world where Jew hatred is on the rise from the left as well as the right. Remarkable, isn’t it, that it is hatred for Jews that unites the left and the right. Universities like McGill, McMaster, York and Ryerson in Canada to America at UC Davis, the undergraduate student government at the University of California at Irvine (UCI), New York University, Columbia and then there is UCLA where the student government passed a resolution on March 3 alleging that the Israeli government is committing “ethnic cleansing” against the Palestinians and then Exeter and Oxford in Britain.

Then there is Sociology professor, David Miller, at Bristol University in the United Kingdom who has called for “the end” of Zionism and claimed that “it’s fundamental to Zionism to encourage Islamophobia and anti-Arab racism, too,” according to the student-run publication,_ The Bristol Tab._ He also accused Jewish students of being “directed by the State of Israel” to pursue a “campaign of censorship” that endangers Muslim and Arab students.

And last, but not least, there is the late Professor Stephen Hawking. He barely could move or communicate but he signed onto BDS petitions in England. Interesting as it was Israel-invented technology that enabled him to communicate.

Who would have thought this possible, but with the rise in Jew hatred across Germany, the sales of hitler’s Mein Kampf are rising astronomically.

The attacks on Israel, BDS, are praised by Muslim terror groups. Hamas leader Ismail Haniyeh also praised the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions organizations in his address January 18, 2021 at a Tehran event, “Together Against Normalization,” in conjunction with an event in Gaza called “Year to Confront Normalization.”

Just like Muslims stood strong and proud with Hitler, they stand with the 21st century call for the extermination of the Jewish state rather than just individual Jews-6 million of them.













						BDS: 21st century Nazism taught in schools and in music
					

We are seeing the repeat of the teaching of hate for Jews as it was taught in Nazi Germany: Get them at school, get them young. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2021)

P F Tinmore said:


>


It's like the you're incapable of truth...

If you believed your cause was just,
why the need for all these lies?


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 9, 2021)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That is ridiculous, since her flac jacket clearly have "Press" written across the back.
Anyone claiming she did not have a press pass is the liar.
And soldiers to not have any authority over the press.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

MartyNYC said:


> “Palestinian” official lets it slip out that half of “palestinians” are Egyptian, the other half are Saudis!
> 
> Hamas Minister of the Interior and of National Security Fathi Hammad Slams Egypt over Fuel Shortage in Gaza Strip, and Says: 'Half of the Palestinians Are Egyptians and the Other Half Are Saudis'
> 
> ...



They are neither Egyptian nor Saudis.. 90% of Palestinians are descended from 1st century Jewish farmers according to Ben Gurion and Slomo Sands. DNA evidence supports that claim.


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


So that's why she assaulted the police officer instead, cause she had a pass?

Yeah, the lies you're willing to whore your mouths for Jihad,
 are indeed beyond ridiculous...

Wouldn't be funnier if not for the EPIC Freudian slip
 from the idiot horse's mouth:

"Yesterday I made four lies for Al-Jazeera"


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 9, 2021)

rylah said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Liar.
Look at her back.
It clearly says "PRESS"!


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Do you pretend to be such an idiot or for real?

Thank you for posting another video,
exposing just ANOTHER of her lies.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 9, 2021)

rylah said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Do you deny that the flac jacket she is wearing says "PRESS" on it or not?


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Why would I, it clearly says so...you're fighting a strawman cause you have nothing.

I just keep asking - if you really believed that truth and justice were on your side,
why the need for all these manipulations and ridiculous theater?


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 9, 2021)

rylah said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



The bad guys are obviously the police with the guns.
Who would want to suppress the media other than the bad guy.
If you are claiming al Jazerra is some sort of liars, then clearly you are the liar.


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Well that Al-Jazeera ARE liars, lame as you,
has indeed been shown in the very video you've posted:






__





						Lying Journalist Givara Budeiri's Freudian Slip For The Ages
					

A pearl of a Freudian Slip in the video I posted as part of my post exposing the lies of Al Jazeera journalist Givara Budeiri




					www.israellycool.com
				




Thank you again yahabibti


----------



## rylah (Jun 14, 2021)

As if there ever were any doubts...


----------



## rylah (Jul 5, 2021)

Going viral now in Arab media.

Arafat admitted he knew the fake "refugees" in Chile and Kuwait would not "return",
but he only wants their money, because they're millionaires.

From the horse's mouth:


----------



## rylah (Jul 5, 2021)

Norwegian Antisemite Co-Opts Image of Suffering Jewish Jerusalemite
					

A hater co-opts a photo of an elderly Jewish man thrown out of his home by Jordanian forces during the War of Independence




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jul 13, 2021)

The Most Violent and Awkward Quran Verse​


----------



## rylah (Jul 13, 2021)

But...but...but...

_"how can Israel be so racist,
they persecute Arabs for even peacefully raping a girl!"_


----------



## rylah (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jul 19, 2021)

When you have no roots and history to stand on
that even your "Palestinian" currency

says* 'The Land of Israel'*...









						Palestinian Org Al-Haq Makes the Propaganda Cut
					

Palestinian non-governmental human rights organization Al-Haq has tweeted out their Eid Al Adha greetings - with a catch




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 25, 2021)

"Human rights" organization...


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 25, 2021)

RE:  Palestinian Industry of Lies - Ben Dror Yemini
SUBTOPIC: Public Works
※→ rylah,  _et al_,
*
BLUF*:   Now isn't this interesting?



rylah said:


> "Human rights" organization...


*(COMMENT)*

Now it is a matter of determining:

◈  If there is a past practice of manufacturing evidence?​.................................................OR​◈  If this was an independent act by some misguided B'Tselem associates?​





_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## rylah (Jul 27, 2021)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Palestinian Industry of Lies - Ben Dror Yemini
> SUBTOPIC: Public Works
> ※→ rylah,  _et al_,
> 
> ...



OR

a commonly know thing,
for such organizations to be among main provocateurs.


----------



## rylah (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Aug 12, 2021)

*Breaking News Al-Jazeerah:*

*"Jews are to blame for the **constipation** of cats in Gaza"*










						Gazan Propagandist Has Her Lying Ass Handed Back to Her on a Platter
					

A Gazan Twitter user thought it would be a good idea to list items Israel supposedly prevents from entering Gaza




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 20, 2021)

Remember the Hamas 'Traitor Lists' of Gazans whom they allow to leave,
with the ID's of everyone published regularly to shame them publicly as traitors...

What did I tell you about the Pallywood actors seeking quick fame,
in the fake _"we'll never leave"_ propaganda by exploiting
the names of families who immigrated to the US?

I guess Ilhan Omar's WAS correct,
her Benjamins was a Freudian slip after all....


----------



## Mindful (Aug 22, 2021)

When I write about anti-Israel propaganda “own goals”, the name Quds News Network keeps coming up again and again. In a sense, they are the “lord of the idiots” in this realm.

Having said that, it is rare that they actually delete a post because of an own goal. But that is exactly what they have done with the following tweet (thanks to Michaelfor the screenshot)









						Anti-Israel Propaganda "Own Goal" of the Day
					

Anti-Israel propaganda site Quds News Network with the "own goal", which actually leads to them deleting the offending post




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 22, 2021)

Think about this for a minute.

Still asking why the sane must fight this degradation?


----------



## rylah (Aug 22, 2021)

_*Peaceful protesters*_*...

Now how long will these walk on earth,
and how much did they improve anything for Gazans?*


----------



## rylah (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Aug 26, 2021)

Unrelated old photo of a US girl shared as Palestinian girl​



The archived version of the posts can be seen here



> *Claim:* Photo of a Palestinian girl who is injured in Israel’s airstrikes on Gaza city.





> *Fact:* The photo in the post shows Bianca, a little girl from Rockford city in the United States of America. Bianca was diagnosed with Port wine strain and Sturge-Weber syndrome when she was three months old. Bianca’s parents had started Pulse Dye Laser treatment on her, hoping it could cure the birthmarks that covered nearly half of her face. The first two weeks of this laser treatment had created red spots on Bianca’s face which appeared similar to ‘burn marks’. This photo has nothing to do with the ongoing conflict between Israel and Palestine. Hence, the claim made in the post is *FALSE*.











Bianca’s parents Deanna Latino and Brandon have started Pulse Dye Laser treatment on her, hoping it could cure the birthmarks that covered nearly half of her face. But, the initial stages of this laser treatment created red spots on Bianca’s face. Deanna had reportedly faced several abusive comments from strangers, criticizing the dirty looks of her child. To combat the abusive comments from strangers, Deanna named Bianca as their ‘Polka dot cutie’. However, these red spots on Bianca’s face had vanished two weeks after the treatment.









						Unrelated old photo of a US girl shared as Palestinian girl injured in Israel airstrikes - FACTLY
					

An unrelated old photo of a US girl shared as the picture of a Palestinian girl injured in the Israel airstrikes.




					factly.in


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2021)

Electronic Intifada: Sirhan Sirhan Did Not Kill Robert Kennedy (While Inadvertently Providing Proof He Did)​





Anti-Israel propaganda site The Electronic Intifada has a length piece arguing that Robert Kennedy assassin Sirhan Sirhan should go free. Why? Because he is a 'palestinian Arab'.

The author of the piece, Ashraf Nubani, spends most of the time arguing that he likely was not really the killer, and at the same time has been a model prisoner who expressed
'remorse for the tragedy'



> He has served more than 50 years in prison. In that time, he has been a model prisoner. Psychiatric assessments place him at the lowest level of risk for violence. He has expressed remorse for the tragedy.



If you click on the link to Sirhan Sirhan expressing remorse for the assassination, you get to this interview with him, in which he clearly admits to killing Kennedy because of the latter’s support for Israel. Not only that, he makes it sound like he knew exactly what he was doing:


----------



## surada (Sep 1, 2021)

MartyNYC said:


> Arab commentator acknowledges: “When the State of Israel was established in 1948, there was no state called ‘palestine’”
> 
> Kuwaiti Writer Abdullah Al-Hadlaq: Israel Is a Legitimate State, Not an Occupier; There Was No Palestine; I Support Israel-Gulf-U.S. Alliance to Annihilate Hizbullah



Hizbollah only exists to keep Israel out of Lebanon. Why destroy Hizbollah?


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2021)

rylah said:


> Unrelated old photo of a US girl shared as Palestinian girl​​
> 
> 
> The archived version of the posts can be seen here
> ...











						Fact Check: Picture of little Russian girl passed off as Palestinian victim of Israeli strikes
					

Social media is full of heart-wrenching tales claimed to be from the bloody conflict. One such picture of an adorable little girl is being shared with the claim that she was killed in an Israeli attack on Gaza. What is the truth behind the claim?




					www.indiatoday.in


----------



## rylah (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 3, 2021)

First Arabs attacked the man,
then they've used his image to claim he was 
a 'Palestinian' attacked by Israelis on the Temple Mount.

The policeman was actually the first to arrive to rescue him from the mob.


----------



## rylah (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 5, 2021)

EU to condition UNRWA funds on removing incitement from PA textbooks
					

Budget panel approves amendment to strip Ramallah of 20 million Euros if immediate changes are not made to the curriculum to promote coexistence with Israel; funding would instead be sent to groups that don't vilify Israel




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## rylah (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 8, 2021)

Bizarre Propaganda as Israel Hater Invents BBC Report…Starring Him!​


Oh, and he seems to have quite the vivid imagination, judging by this: a fake BBC news report claiming Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu met with him to discuss the situation in Gaza – along with a fake Getty photo!



> Prime Minister Netanyahu met today with Amir Hamoui Boukeria in Jerusalem to discuss the situation in Gaza
> The “High National Authority” for the marches of return and break the siege, on Friday, that the situation in the Gaza Strip is dangerous and portends an inevitable explosion in the face of “Israel.”
> World-Palestine
> “The Arab and Islamic countries have a responsibility to end the Israeli siege on the Gaza Strip,” the National Authority said in a press statement. Demand that Palestinians be able to exercise their right to work, trade, travel and movement without restrictions.
> ...



And believe it or not, it gets more bizarre.












						Bizarre Propaganda as Israel Hater Invents BBC Report...Starring Him!
					

Meet Amir Hamoui Boukria




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Oct 8, 2021)

Unrelated old photo of a US girl shared as Palestinian girl injured in Israel airstrikes - FACTLY
					

An unrelated old photo of a US girl shared as the picture of a Palestinian girl injured in the Israel airstrikes.



					factly.in


----------



## rylah (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 21, 2021)

Palestinian Propagandists Co-Opt Photo​of Armenian Genocide Survivors​






It's like they want you to know they're lying...


----------



## rylah (Oct 21, 2021)

Quds News Network’s Most Delicious Propaganda Screw-Up Yet​As you may have noticed, I’ve been posting about palestinian lies and Quds News Network has been featuring heavily. But even by their standards, *this* might just be the most
delicious one of all.






It turns out,
these were not “Palestinian girls from Jaffa” at all...
Nope, they were *women living in an Egyptian harem!*

What happens when  Arab supremacists try to forge a new identity...









						Quds News Network's Most Delicious Propaganda Screw-Up Yet
					

"Palestinian girls from Jaffa" are not what they seem




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 24, 2021)

Israel regards Ismail Haniyeh, the Palestinian Hamas prime minister, as an enemy of state. But three of his sisters enjoy full Israeli citizenship, having moved 30 years ago to the desert town of Tel Sheva...must be all that apartheid and whatever the lies they push...









__





						Hamas leader's three sisters live secretly in Israel as full citizens
					






					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## rylah (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Mindful (Oct 27, 2021)

As well as betraying Israel, Biden's irresponsible diplomatic signalling — which also appeases his hard-left supporters — is a betrayal of the Palestinian people. They have suffered too long and too hard under the hostility of their leadership, which has consistently refused to entertain all proposals for peace with Israel that could lead to the establishment of their own state.
Successive Palestinian leaders have been encouraged in their intransigence by the US and Europe who have for decades extracted concession after concession from Israel while Palestinians make none.
The intended consulate in Israel's capital will... encourage greater support for Hamas, the terrorist group that rules Gaza....
That this is not mere bureaucratic reshuffling can also be understood from the Biden administration's determination to do it in the face of Israeli government opposition and despite it potentially breaching Israel's Basic Law, US law and the 1963 Vienna Convention, which does not allow a consulate to be opened without host nation consent.









						Jerusalem Consulate: A Nail in the Coffin of Peace
					

This may seem like just another diplomatic facility to issue visas, promote trade and take care of US citizens, with no greater consequence than the US consulate in Edinburgh, UK. But it is far more than a mere office for paper-shuffling diplomats. It




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## rylah (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 29, 2021)

Everyone else should boycott Israel,
while BDS-holes are going on shopping in Tel-Aviv...


Read more -
Who is the richest Hadid? The family’s net worths, ranked: from Gigi and Bella’s model millions to Yolanda’s RHOBH cash and Mohamed’s mansions​


----------



## rylah (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Nov 10, 2021)

The ‘indigenous Palestinians’ lie​*The Jewish people are the oldest surviving civilization—by thousands of years—with ties to the land of Israel. Jews have their own laws, religion, language and culture. 
The Palestinian Arabs do not have any of those.*

The Jewish people held sovereignty in the Land of Israel on multiple occasions in history, only to be conquered, occupied, oppressed and then violently expelled—or to be more precise, ethnically cleansed. Whether in Christian Europe or Muslim Asia and Africa, and even in their own homeland, Jews were a subjugated people, constantly harassed and reminded that they did not belong.

Yet even during the darkest moments of their exile, they never lost hope in a return to their homeland, and kept alive their distinct language and culture—firmly rooted in the territory that is today the State of Israel.

By all rights, such a people, who seized the opportunity to return home, liberated the territory from those who had occupied it with foreign settlers—buttressed and supported by imperial and colonial powers like the Arabs, Ottomans and Great Britain—should be the darlings of all who support “self-governance and indigenous sovereignty.”

Indeed, Zionism is the ultimate act of self-governance and indigenous sovereignty. Only the Jewish people can make such a claim about their connection to their homeland in the Middle East. Every part of Jewish identity is tightly bound to the land that gave us our name. The term “Jews” originates in ancient Judea.

On the other hand, the Muslims who currently live in Israel or Judea and Samaria are the descendants of people who settled in the territory under colonial rule, Ottoman or British. Even those whose claims go back a number of centuries still identify their origins in Arabia, or were colonized by the language, culture and religion of the Arabian Peninsula, like the rest of the Middle East and North Africa.

During the 1,300 years of largely Muslim rule, no occupying or imperial leader made the Land of Israel sovereign. Each conqueror oppressed the locals, whether Jewish or Christian, forced many to convert and killed others.

Tellingly, the documents and titles Palestinians and their advocates like to wave in court are all, without exception, awarded by the Ottoman sultanate, an occupying power, to their ancestors—merely on the basis of ties to the colonial leadership.

Apologists for Palestinian indigenous claims now have a new tool—the children’s story “Uncle Meena,” by Palestinian author Ibtisam Barakat—which is being promoted in English classes in U.S. public schools. This one-sided book’s most contemptuous view—promoted by the beloved Uncle Meena and endorsed by the relatable Noora—holds that Palestinians are like Native Americans (or “Red Indians,” as the story dubs them), while Israeli Jews are akin to white, colonizing cowboys. This is _the_ central theme of “Uncle Meena.”

According to “Uncle Meena,” Jews are new to their homeland—denying Jewish identity and erasing Jewish history. Ironically, this “cancellation” of ancient, indigenous peoplehood is the ultimate act of colonialism.

Those touting and accepting this narrative complete the colonization: It becomes unimpeachable, because so many people accept it. It is the power of a lie that is not defeated.

On the other hand, once Jewish history and millennia-long connection to the Holy Land—long predating the Islamic conquest and Arab occupation of the region—are understood and accepted, the Palestinian narrative façade shatters.

Those who use the language of “self-governance and indigenous sovereignty” are, perhaps unwittingly, siding with the colonizing and imperial occupiers over true indigenous people. They are signaling their social justice credentials—in the service of the great lie.

However, ignorance is no excuse for racism. It’s time social justice warriors got a shot of integrity and stood up for the truly, _factually_ indigenous people of Israel—regardless of a misplaced bias against the Jewish people and Zionism—their 3,000-year dream of self-determination finally fulfilled.













						The ‘indigenous Palestinians’ lie
					

Lovers of Israel must explain and document the truth repeatedly, because so many people still haven’t heard - and the lies travel fast. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Dec 12, 2021)

Israel-Haters Falsely Accuse Miss Universe Contestants of Cultural Appropriation
					

Haters have posted photos and video showing Miss Universe contestants allegedly engaged in "cultural appropriation"




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 14, 2021)

Palestinians Complain - Their Cultural Appropriation Has Been Culturally Appropriated​





The caftan has been worn by a number of cultures around the world for _thousands of years_, and is of ancient Mesopotamian (modern-day Iraq) origin. The thobe or thawb did not originate in the region of “Palestine,” but is rather general to the Arabian Peninsula and Middle East. The “palestinian” style thobe originated in the early 19th century, which is clearly way after the ancient Mesopotamians were walking around in caftans!

Just another day in the world of ridiculous palestinian propaganda.









						Palestinians Complain Their Cultural Appropriation Has Been Culturally Appropriated
					

"As if Zionist #appropriation werent enough, now we have to battle against designers eager to erase Palestinian tradition to make a profit"




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello Father, Hello Martyr​The photo on the left is used by the anti-Israel propagandists to condemn the killing of “young Palestinian father Jameel Kayyal” who was shot last night in Nablus.

The photo on the right is a martyr poster of the “young palestinian father” – posing with his young gun.

Not surprisingly, he wasn’t shot while delivering boy scout cookies, but rather while engaged in violence against IDF soldiers. He was carrying a weapon when he was shot and had previously participated in shooting attacks on Israeli soldiers.

Funny how the haters only share the first photo and not the second.

















						Hello Father, Hello Martyr
					

Anti-Israel propagandists condemn the killing of "young Palestinian father Jameel Kayyal" who was shot last night in Nablus.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 15, 2021)

Anti-Israel Propaganda “Own Goal” of the Day​
*A Lebanese woman makes clear her allegiances with this tweet, 
not to mention her ignorance:*





What this ignoramus fails to realize is this pendant is not just showing a map of Israel, but also the words “שמע ישראל,” from one of the most important Jewish prayers. The full sentence of the prayer translates as “Hear, O Israel! The Lord is our God! The Lord is One!”

Here is a similar pendant advertised on Etsy as a “Shema Yisrael Map of Israel”

Shema Yisrael Map of Israel: AU$29.22
Ignorance of Israel-hater: Priceless!












						Anti-Israel Propaganda "Own Goal" of the Day
					

A Lebanese Israel-hater makes clear her allegiances with the following tweet, not to mention her utter ignorance




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 16, 2021)

Is This The Israel-Haters' New Lord of the Idiots?
					

When it comes to the Israel-haters, there is no shortage of idiots. And a new contender for lord of the idiots has emerged




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 17, 2021)

From a page in _"United Arabs - news from inside 48",_
sharing a video, of the beauty queen of Thailand in Jerusalem, with the writing:

*"Video of Thailand's beauty queen BREAKING INTO AL-AQSA this afternoon"*


----------



## rylah (Dec 26, 2021)

A number of anti-Israel propaganda outlets and people have posted the following photo and similar captions, insinuating we are the grinches who stole Christmas:








Alas, the truth is something else – and quite easily obtainable, given the photographer spoke about it after the photo went viral:



> At first, a big thank you to everyone who helped me in the way of Palestine, by posting a large amount of this picture. I just want to tell details about the photo so that it reached famous and influential people in the wrong way on social media.
> The picture is not in Bethlehem, nor was it taken today.
> Photo in Ramallah on December 14, 2019



In other words, the haters are dredging up an old photo, which is not even from Christmas nor from Bethlehem, in order to bash Israel. Because it wouldn’t be Christmas for them without faking it this way.










						The Fauxtographists Who Stole Christmas
					

A number of anti-Israel propaganda outlets and people have posted the following, insinuating we are the grinches who stole Christmas




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Jan 2, 2022)

Daily Palestinian Propaganda Exposed​*Fabricated photos, **supposedly showing poverty and destruction in Gaza*









There certainly is poverty and destruction in Gaza, brought on predominantly by the actions of Hamas and the other terrorist groups. There is also beauty and opulence there.

Of course, these photos are staged for maximum effect.


If you supposedly are telling the truth why bring in an ad agency with creative directors, a copywriter, and a professional photographer? And what “retouching” was involved? The photos definitely look photoshopped. Take this one for example





The bus and guy look like they were taken from other photos and placed with background scenery that may or may not actually be Gaza. Heck, I wouldn’t be surprised if the bus was taken from a photo of the aftermath of a palestinian suicide bombing in Israel.

This is paid propaganda, plain and simple. I just wonder how much this propaganda campaign cost, who footed the bill, and how many ordinary Gazans that money could have benefited.

*Update*: As suspected, the bus is not from Gaza – it is a photo taken in Botswana (hat tip: Michal).





*Update*: Here’s the building from the desk photo









and the background of the couch photo is from Syria (Hat tip: Noah)









*Update*: Here is the website of the company that put the different images together. As you can see, there is a lot of fakery involved (Hat tip: Noah)





*Update*: The background of the photo with the desks (to the back left)….also Syria (the photo has been flipped).


----------



## rylah (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Jan 2, 2022)

**


----------



## rylah (Jan 2, 2022)

The Deception of Palestinian Nationalism​
Historically, the Palestinian “desire for statehood” and “need for liberation” was invented in large part by the Soviet Union. It is no coincidence that the blueprint for the PLO Charter was drafted in Moscow in 1964 and was approved by 422 Palestinian representative hand selected by the KGB. At that time, the USSR was in the business of creating people’s liberation fronts. The KGB founded the PLO as well as the National Liberation Army of Bolivia (1964) with Ernesto “Che” Guevara at its head and the National Liberation Army of Colombia (1965).

These “liberation fronts” were seen by the USSR as centers of Marxist indoctrination and opposition to democratic and capitalist movements. In the Middle East, the only foothold of the democratic west is Israel; nurturing the PLO to undermine Israel was therefore quite natural for the Soviets, who not only helped fund and establish the PLO but also trained and supplied its terrorist operations.

To understand the PLO’s conception of a Palestinian state, it is instructive to examine Article 24 of the original PLO Charter. It reads: “this Organization [the PLO] does not exercise any regional sovereignty over the West Bank in the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, in the Gaza Strip or the Himmah area.” If not the West Bank and Gaza, then what exactly what did, the PLO claim? The Palestine that the PLO wanted was in fact the State of Israel.

....
It is telling that Zahir Muhse’in, member of the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) Executive Committee, said the following in a 1977 interview with the Amsterdam-based newspaper Trouw. “The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians, and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct ‘Palestinian people’ to oppose Zionism.”

Palestinian nationalism is therefore a historical fabrication born out of a communist thirst for expansion and an Arab resentment of the existence of Israel. The “need” and “desire” for Palestinian is a veiled expression of the “need” and “desire” to end Israel’s existence.






Read more:





						The Deception of Palestinian Nationalism
					

When speaking about the Middle East, it is common to hear about the “need” and “desire” for Palestinian statehood. But exactly what kind of state do the Palestinians want and what are the roots of Palestinian nationalism?  Historically, the Palestinian “desire for statehood” and “need for...




					stanfordreview.org


----------



## rylah (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Jan 27, 2022)

Has the Palestinian 'apartheid assault' backfired? - opinion
					

While the apartheid libel continues to damage Israel and wound Diaspora Jews in violent antisemitic attacks, the PA’s political outreach and popularity in the West has failed it in the Arab East.




					www.jpost.com
				











						Palestinians remove Muslim from al-Aqsa after confusing him for a Jew
					

A French Muslim was mistakenly removed from the Temple Mount after Arab guards at the site suspected he might be a Jew.




					www.jpost.com
				




Can self-perpetuating paranoia
result in anything but defeat?


----------



## rylah (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Jan 28, 2022)

*We Counted Palestinian Luxury Cars | (UNEXPECTED ENDING)*​
A former New York Times editor made a claim that Israelis drive fast cars down super highways whilst Palestinians make their way to their homes and villages via dirt roads on donkey carts. We decided that we should hit the streets and find out what kind of cars Palestinian-Arabs in Judea and Samaria really drive.

 We probably had too much fun filming today’s adventure show. In the process, we’re grateful to have shed more truth on the real situation in Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria.


----------



## rylah (Jan 28, 2022)

*It's only Bha-lestine that they want,*

*other than that, peaceful folks...

*


----------



## rylah (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 1, 2022)

Delhi Businessman’s Cryptocurrencies Stolen In Online Fraud; Transferred To Palestine’s Hamas: Police​
The cryptocurrencies fraudulently transferred from Delhi businessman were worth about Rs 30 lakh and its current value is Rs 4 crore, the police said.

The Delhi Police's Cyber Cell on Monday said a Delhi-based businessman's cryptocurrencies were allegedly stolen and transferred to the wallets of Al-Qassam Brigades, the military wing of Palestinian organisation Hamas.

The matter came to light in 2019 when the businessman reported at Paschim Vihar police station that some unknown persons had fraudulently transferred cryptocurrencies from his wallet, they said.

The cryptocurrencies were worth about Rs 30 lakh and its current value is Rs 4 crore, police said.

On the orders of a court, the investigation into the case was later transferred to the Cyber Crime Unit of Delhi Police's Special Cell.

Deputy Commissioner of Police (Cyber Cell) KPS Malhotra said, "During the course of investigation, the cryptocurrency trail led to startling facts, that the cryptocurrencies have ended up in the wallets maintained by Al-Qassam Brigates, which is the military wing of Palestinian organisation Hamas and to the wallets which have already been seized by Israel's National Bureau for Counter Terror Financing. The seized wallet belongs to Mohammad Naseer Ibrahim Abdulla."

One wallet to which a major share of the cryptocurrencies have been transferred is being operated from Giza, Egypt and it belongs to Ahmed Marzooq, while another wallet belongs to Ahmed Q H Safi, a resident of Ramallah, Palestinian, the officer said.

The investigation conducted so far has revealed that the bitcoins and other cryptocurrencies were fraudulently transferred from the wallet of the businessman, he added.

The police said they have recovered all details of these accounts and while some of them were used for financing terror operations others were used for accessing child pornography.









						Delhi Businessman’s Cryptocurrencies Stolen In Online Fraud; Transferred To Palestine’s Hamas: Police
					

Delhi: The police said the businessman’s cryptocurrencies have ended up in the wallets maintained by Al-Qassam Brigates, which is the military wing of Palestinian organisation Hamas.




					www.outlookindia.com


----------



## rylah (Feb 1, 2022)

Arab supremacists just don't deserve the place.
They have no respect, it's not holy to them.

This generation will liberate it.

 Period.


----------



## rylah (Feb 2, 2022)

Amnesty: No double standard in accusing Israel, but not China, of apartheid​*Our diplomatic correspondent conducted a lengthy, mutually frustrating conversation with the Amnesty officials behind the ‘apartheid’ report. We’re publishing it in full*

*How do you account for the fact that you found that two countries [Israel and Myanmar] maintain systems of apartheid, while for countries like China, Iran, Iraq, Turkey, you have not found that?

Luther:* Well, I wouldn’t say we have not found.

*You said at the press conference that you have dedicated a very significant amount of resources looking at China, but you have not found that they maintain a system of apartheid.

Luther:* We have not found that to date, in terms of the work, because we would have to do a somewhat different type of work. The recent work that we did was specifically on Xinjiang, and we came to our conclusions on the crimes against humanity there, which we didn’t describe as apartheid.

*Israel is much more democratic and has far greater respect for human rights than China, especially when you look at their treatment of the Uighurs. How is this apartheid [in Israel], but China and their treatment of the Uighurs is not?

Luther:* We haven’t said that. We haven’t come to that conclusion yet. The point is, we haven’t used that framework on China.

*Why not?

Luther:* This is a very recent policy that we have, just to be clear. It was adopted four years ago, and for every different country, you’re making choices about the particular research you’re doing, and what you’re concentrating on at a different time, and what may be the framework that would be most applicable, most useful, to try to effect change.

....

*Your organization has been in China. It’s spent a lot of resources. They come out with no determination on apartheid after you’ve been there.

Luther:*  You’ve got to go in with that particular; we can’t even go into China.

*That strengthens the case for Chinese apartheid.

Luther:*  Yes, and maybe we’ll get there. I don’t know. I’m not a China expert. The question is, as I’ve said, whether you’re doing work on institutionalized discrimination more broadly, and then whether you are tackling the big issues that amount to – because apartheid is only one – I’m not trying to diminish it, that’s the opposite of what we’re trying to do – it’s one type of crime against humanity. I know it has a resonance, of course, because it has a particular applicability in the sense that it is difficult to describe certain things in another way. That is what it is.

Full article -








						Amnesty to ToI: No double standard in accusing Israel, but not China, of apartheid
					

Our diplomatic correspondent conducted a lengthy, mutually frustrating conversation with the Amnesty officials behind the 'apartheid' report. We're publishing it in full




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




*(Comment)*

It's not even 'double-standards',
there're no standards at all.

Blue is brown, and green is red,
 depending on their side in each conflict.


----------



## rylah (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 4, 2022)

Killer Zionist dolphins? Hamas claims they exist
					

Hamas claimed that its naval commandos were attacked by a dolphin operative of the Israeli forces, equipped with specialized combat gear.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 6, 2022)

Palestinians remove Muslim from al-Aqsa after confusing him for a Jew​Earlier on Friday, Palestinian media reported that a Jewish Israeli disguised as a Muslim had been caught attempting to enter the Temple Mount against police regulations which ban Jews from entering except through the Mughrabi Gate during specific times.

The reports shared video and photos showing a man wearing black-tinted glasses and a cane used by visually impaired people*, *as well as traditional Islamic dress, including a "taqiyah," a skullcap worn by many Muslims.









						Palestinians remove Muslim from al-Aqsa after confusing him for a Jew
					

A French Muslim was mistakenly removed from the Temple Mount after Arab guards at the site suspected he might be a Jew.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 6, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Palestinian Fauxtography of the Day: The Wrecked House*
> 
> An anti-Israel Twitter account called Palestinian Culture (don’t get me started on the name) yesterday tweeted the following:
> 
> ...




Liar.
This can not possibly be an Israelis house hit by a rocket from Gaza because Gaza does not have rockets large enough to do that much damage.
That clearly is the result of an artillery barrage, with multiple hits.

So far, Israel has murdered over 10,000 Palestinians with artillery barrages on civilians, while only 20 Israelis have been killed by retaliatory rockets from Gaza.

Israel is deliberately targeting civilians, while Gaza only has unguided devices that can't be aimed.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 6, 2022)

rylah said:


> Palestinians remove Muslim from al-Aqsa after confusing him for a Jew​Earlier on Friday, Palestinian media reported that a Jewish Israeli disguised as a Muslim had been caught attempting to enter the Temple Mount against police regulations which ban Jews from entering except through the Mughrabi Gate during specific times.
> 
> The reports shared video and photos showing a man wearing black-tinted glasses and a cane used by visually impaired people*, *as well as traditional Islamic dress, including a "taqiyah," a skullcap worn by many Muslims.
> 
> ...




Stupid article because we needed to see what he looked like.
But they never showed a picture.
So the whole article is pointless.

Nor should anyone care if someone was questioned by security.
I did not read that they beat or abused him in any way.
So what is the point of the article?


----------



## rylah (Feb 6, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Liar.
> This can not possibly be an Israelis house hit by a rocket from Gaza because Gaza does not have rockets large enough to do that much damage.
> That clearly is the result of an artillery barrage, with multiple hits.
> 
> ...



*Dogs bark, the caravan passes...




*


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 6, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Palestinian PR lies Pallywood*
> 
> Entire Palestinian PR stunt caught on CCTV video.
> 
> ...



Liar.
Israel is illegally occupying Jerusalem, which is outside the UN designated land for Israel.
And Israel is illegally blockading Gaza and the West Bank from international commerce.
Those are all war crimes.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 6, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Dogs bark, the caravan passes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liar.
Name an Arab-Arab conflict?


----------



## rylah (Feb 6, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Liar.
> Name an Arab-Arab conflict?



Do you try to look stupid?


----------



## rylah (Feb 6, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Stupid article because we needed to see what he looked like.
> But they never showed a picture.
> So the whole article is pointless.
> 
> ...



Yes indeed pointless, the ugly dome ruins the entire view...
While Arab supremacist paranoia reaches its logical conclusion.









						Palestinians remove Muslim from al-Aqsa after confusing him for a Jew
					

A French Muslim was mistakenly removed from the Temple Mount after Arab guards at the site suspected he might be a Jew.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 6, 2022)

rylah said:


> Do you try to look stupid?



Liar.
The Iranians are Persian, not Arab.
The Syrian civil war was started by Israel and the US, and is not an Arab/Arab war.
The Darfur conflict is in Sudan and not with Arabs on Arabs.
There was no 1991 uprising in Iraq, and that was the US attacking Iraq in Desert Storm.
The Al Anfal conflict was with Kurds, who are not Arab.
Yemen is not about Arabs.
Israel is not Arab.

Not a single one of these was Arab on Arab as you claimed.


----------



## rylah (Feb 7, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Liar.
> The Iranians are Persian, not Arab.
> The Syrian civil war was started by Israel and the US, and is not an Arab/Arab war.
> The Darfur conflict is in Sudan and not with Arabs on Arabs.
> ...


Of course,
how can Arab supremacists
ever be responsible for their conflicts?

_because... Iranians didn't fight Arabs...
because... Sudan isn't an Arab League state...
because... Saddam made Iraq into Switzerland...
because...  da Jooz order Syrians to murder eachother...
because... no war between Arabs in Yemen is about Arabs..._

Educate yourself -  *Arabs are by far their own worst enemy -*
and their conflict with Israel is the least in the region.









						List of modern conflicts in the Middle East - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 7, 2022)

rylah said:


> Of course,
> how can Arab supremacists
> ever be responsible for their conflicts?
> 
> ...



Liar.
The Mideast has been the puppet battleground of western imperialism for over the last 100 years.
And the main battle with the Kurds is with the Turks, neither of which are Arab.
And none of the war in the Mideast have been without Israeli involvement behind the scenes, since the Balfour Declaration.
Almost all the conflicts are the fault of Israel.
For example, the civil war in Syria is entirely the fault of Mossad bribing insurgents.
It is likely even ISIS was totally funded and created by Israel.


----------



## rylah (Feb 7, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Liar.
> The Mideast has been the puppet battleground of western imperialism for over the last 100 years.
> And the main battle with the Kurds is with the Turks, neither of which are Arab.
> And none of the war in the Mideast have been without Israeli involvement behind the scenes, since the Balfour Declaration.
> ...


But the Middle East has been far longer also the battleground of Islamic imperialism,
and you claimed there're no Arab conflicts,
 yet now blame *them all* on Israel?

Yeah, that's original...


----------



## rylah (Feb 7, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Stupid article because we needed to see what he looked like.
> But they never showed a picture.
> So the whole article is pointless.
> 
> ...





Rigby5 said:


> *I did not read that they beat or abused him in any way.
> So what is the point of the article?*



The point, Arab supremacists cry "apartheid"
but justify abusing a blind Muslim to
prevent Jewish prayer.

ISLAMIC GUARDS STOP "JEW DISGUISED AS MUSLIM" ON THE TEMPLE MOUNT,​ONLY TO FIND OUT HE’S ACTUALLY A MUSLIM AFTER ALL​


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 7, 2022)

rylah said:


> But the Middle East has been far longer also the battleground of Islamic imperialism,
> and you claimed there're no Arab conflicts,
> yet now blame *them all* on Israel?
> 
> Yeah, that's original...



You need to learn some history.

The invading Mongols wiped out the legitimate Islamic leadership in Baghdad and took over Islam around 1200.
So all the conflicts since then have not really been Islamic, much less Arab.
The Mongols were followed by the Moghuls and Turks.
None of which are from the Mideast or Arab.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 7, 2022)

rylah said:


> The point, Arab supremacists cry "apartheid"
> but justify abusing a blind Muslim to
> prevent Jewish prayer.
> 
> ISLAMIC GUARDS STOP "JEW DISGUISED AS MUSLIM" ON THE TEMPLE MOUNT,​ONLY TO FIND OUT HE’S ACTUALLY A MUSLIM AFTER ALL​



Since it did not seem at all abusive, then what's the problem?
Jews have no business in the temple Mount.
There is no indication any of the 2 Temples of Solomon were ever there.


----------



## rylah (Feb 7, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> You need to learn some history.
> 
> The invading Mongols wiped out the legitimate Islamic leadership in Baghdad and took over Islam around 1200.
> So all the conflicts since then have not really been Islamic, much less Arab.
> ...



Muslims aren't Muslim
and the Arabs aren't Arab...
so none can ever be responsible.

Ok habibti, this is exactly the reason
Israel are going to order things around.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 7, 2022)

rylah said:


> Muslims aren't Muslim
> and the Arabs aren't Arab...
> so none can ever be responsible.
> 
> ...



Wrong.

The Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks threatening Europe from 1200 on, are not really Islamic.

The Persian Iranians, Kurds, Mongols, Moghuls, Turks, etc. are not Arab


----------



## rylah (Feb 7, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks threatening Europe from 1200 on, are not really Islamic.
> 
> The Persian Iranians, Kurds, Mongols, Moghuls, Turks, etc. are not Arab



Yeah, Arab supremacists don't want to face the consequence of Islamic imperialism
which is why Arabs were supposedly never at war with them all,
and why in Yemen and Syria they are only at war
because "da Jooz" told them so....

peaceful folks overall...









						Hamas commander accused of  gay sex is killed by his own
					

Death of Mahmoud Ishtiwi has become the talk of the town in conservative Gaza




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 7, 2022)

rylah said:


> Yeah, Arab supremacists don't want to face the consequence of Islamic imperialism
> which is why Arabs were supposedly never at war with them all,
> and why in Yemen and Syria they are only at war
> because "da Jooz" told them so....
> ...



Might not be Israel, but the US.
For example, where did ISIS get all those new Toyota trucks and weapons from?
What was Ambassador Stevens doing in Benghazi, an ISIS stronghold, if not supplying them money and weapons?
Why did we need a CIA annex warehouse, there?
The only possible explanation was we were giving ISIS money, weapons, and trucks.


----------



## rylah (Feb 7, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Might not be Israel, but the US.
> For example, where did ISIS get all those new Toyota trucks and weapons from?
> What was Ambassador Stevens doing in Benghazi, an ISIS stronghold, if not supplying them money and weapons?
> Why did we need a CIA annex warehouse, there?
> The only possible explanation was we were giving ISIS money, weapons, and trucks.



Of course, because no Arab
or Muslim can ever be responsible for anything...

That doesn't excuse the responsibility for the consequences,
only further explains why they don't deserve to lead and can't have a real vision.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 7, 2022)

rylah said:


> Of course, because no Arab
> or Muslim can ever be responsible for anything...
> 
> That doesn't excuse the responsibility for the consequences,
> only further explains why they don't deserve to lead and can't have a real vision.



The point is you were accusing Moslem Arabs of being violence and aggressive, which clearly is false.
The Moslem Arabs have been the passive victims of western aggression, imperialism, and colonialism for hundreds of years.
For example, no one attacked Jews in the Mideast, the Jews were the evil aggressors, massacring innocent women and children in peaceful villages like Dier Yassin.
Who would ever be so barbaric as to murder women and children by throwing hand grenades into Arab homes?


----------



## rylah (Feb 7, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> The point is you were accusing Moslem Arabs of being violence and aggressive, which clearly is false.
> The Moslem Arabs have been the passive victims of western aggression, imperialism, and colonialism for hundreds of years.
> For example, no one attacked Jews in the Mideast, the Jews were the evil aggressors, massacring innocent women and children in peaceful villages like Dier Yassin.
> Who would ever be so barbaric as to murder women and children by throwing hand grenades into Arab homes?








It's just a simple painful fact - most casualties in the Middle East
are caused by Arabs and Muslims to other Arabs, Muslims
than anyone else ever invovled.

Short term, denial is convenient, but long term
the consequences of that degeneracy,
can not be avoided.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 7, 2022)

rylah said:


> It's just a simple painful fact - most casualties in the Middle East
> are caused by Arabs and Muslims to other Arabs, Muslims
> than anyone else ever invovled.
> 
> ...



That is ridiculous.
Not only do we know Zionists and Israelis constantly massacred Palestinins, but the maps prove it.






It is obvious murder and theft, with almost all of the original Arab villages disappearing, as the native Arabs were murdered or forced illegally into exile.
This is the most vile and obvious violence in the entire world.
Do you want me to list all the missing Arab villages?
The census data says that before 1930, less than 5% of the inhabitants of Palestine were Jewish.
So almost all the Israelis are illegal immigrants, who took over by murder and theft.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> That is ridiculous.
> Not only do we know Zionists and Israelis constantly massacred Palestinins, but the maps prove it.
> 
> 
> ...



What this map shows and what you mindlessly parrot reveals
the Arab supremacist ideology as the cause of the conflict.

Obvious is your definition of "Palestine" and "Palestinian"
is to exclude Jews and deny any Jewish ownership,
control and presence, equating it with a crime...
crying  "apartheid" because you are refused
exclusive Arab domination over the entire
Middle East and North Africa...

*Is there a more just way for minorities
to liberate themselves from Arab imperialism?*


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 8, 2022)

rylah said:


> What this map shows and what you mindlessly parrot reveals
> the Arab supremacist ideology as the cause of the conflict.
> 
> Obvious is your definition of "Palestine" and "Palestinian"
> ...



Liar.
All census data and history says Jews are not native to the Levant at all, and were always just invaders and a small minority.
They do not belong there and are illegally abusing the natives, who are the vast majority.
The native Arabs are the Canaanite, Amorites, Akkadians, Urites, Phoenicians, Philistines, Nabatians, etc.
The Hebrew tribes did not even invade until around 1000 BC, and were only an evil ruling minority for about 250 years before being kicked back out by the Assyrians.
But they irritated everyone and everyone kicked them out, like the Babylonians, Romans, etc.
The one constant through out all of history is that Jews anger everyone, with their arrogance and pride.
No one else is narcissistic enough to call themselves, the "Chosen People" and try to steal what they claim is the "Promised Land".


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Liar.
> All census data and history says Jews are not native to the Levant at all, and were always just invaders and a small minority.
> They do not belong there and are illegally abusing the natives, who are the vast majority.
> The native Arabs are the Canaanite, Amorites, Akkadians, Urites, Phoenicians, Philistines, Nabatians, etc.
> ...



Hilarious how you manage to contradict yourself in every sentence.

There's all this census data and history about Jews always being a minority,
only to keep irritating everyone and getting kicked by every major empire,
yet they don't belong, and were _"always, just invaders, for 250 years"_...
let's say history isn't your horse, neither simple math.

But stranger is your assumption that minorities cannot be native,
which reveals the core flaw of your imperialist argument,
a vulgar attempt to reverse justice and truth.

I know, Arab supremacists say they've given birth to all the civilizations and nations before them,
that they've invaded and destroyed in the region. However this is only to compensate the fact,
that Arabs are quite the late arrivals to the history of the region; The first historic
mention of the Hebrew language is 10th century BCE, Arabic is 5th BCE etc.

And thank you for that diatribe about _"Jewish narcissism"_ and _"stealing land"_ with such pathos,
it wouldn't be so comic if half the world didn't include Christians and Muslims who both contest
the title of_ "true Israel"_, and claim not only their _"promised land", _but also domination over entire continents they've subjugated, colonized, and converted seeking selfish greed and imperialist goals.

But the only constant thing,
is every empire that went against us
we so go down in shame into the dustbin of history.
As recently witnessed by the fall of the Ottoman Caliphate,
British empire, Europe, and loss of exclusive Muslim domination over the Middle East.

So if all you have is to call me a liar, because your weak ego and narrative are endangered
by the mere notion of agreeing with the facts presented by the opposite view, then you're going
to get entangled in self-contradictions, and drift further from reality, because you're only triggered
to say whatever opposite. Thus once reached the peak of such narrow ideological creativity, you get
too predictable to propose adequate alternatives and no wonder end up following those with the vision.

(...here,  let's start with the basics...)


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)

*Hamas internal minister:  half of us are Egyptians, and half are Saudis *


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 8, 2022)

rylah said:


> Hilarious how you manage to contradict yourself in every sentence.
> 
> There's all this census data and history about Jews always being a minority,
> only to keep irritating everyone and getting kicked by every major empire,
> ...



You are ignorant.
You claim Hebrew is 10th century BC and Arabic is only 5th century BC, 
But Arabic is NOT the first Arab language.
Old Arabic was used by the Canaanites, and goes back before 10,000 BC.
Hebrew is obviously derived from Old Arabic, and that is why Hebrew are classified as Semitic, meaning that since their language derived from Arabs, that they must also have derived from Arabs.
Semitic means Arab, not Jewish.
If you think Arabs came late to the Mideast, you know nothing at all about history.
All original people in the Mideast were Arab, including the Hebrew tribes, where ever they may have come from.
All the original people of the Mideast were Arab, including the Canaanites, Akkadians, Phoenicians, Philistine, Urites, Nabatians, etc.

Having decided to leave Egypt does not justify the Hebew tribes invading the Land of Canaan and massacring Canaanites.
The fact they only lasted about 250 years, shows how unpopular they were.

You imply Jews have something to do with the defeat of the empires who defeated the Jews, like the Assyrians, Babylonians, Romans, Turks, etc., and that is totally untrue.  They fell because they deserved to fall, just as the invading Hebrew deserved to fall.
All invaders should fall because invaders are inherently evil, antisocial, and dysfunctional.

Zionist Jews clearly do not at all fit into the Mideast, do not belong there, do not even try to get along with anyone native, are incredibly aggressive, violent, selfish, and evil towards the real natives.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 8, 2022)

rylah said:


> ...you can start here...



You have no knowledge of language.
The lack of p and b in Arabic is not a deficiency, but a sign of age.
Similarly with Japanese, older language have fewer sound typically.
{...
Notice that several English sounds are missing from the Japanese language entirely:* "c," "f," "l," "q," "v," and "x."* When Japanese want to represent these sounds, they have to use Japanese syllables that sound almost the same. For example, to pronounce the country name "France," Japanese say "Huransu."
...}
But English only has 44 basic phonemes, while Japanese actually has 46, so is a more complicated language.
But you can tell Arabic is much older than both because is only has 34 basic phonemes.

But again, Hebrew is a Semitic language, meaning it is derived from the previous Arab languages.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> You are ignorant.
> You claim Hebrew is 10th century BC and Arabic is only 5th century BC,
> But Arabic is NOT the first Arab language.
> Old Arabic was used by the Canaanites, and goes back before 10,000 BC.
> ...



Again with this Arab supremacist nonsense...
Can you actually find historic referance 
to Arabic prior to 5th c. BCE? 

Let's see big mouth.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 8, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Hamas internal minister:  half of us are Egyptians, and half are Saudis *



WRONG.
Egyptians are not Semitic because their native language is not derived from an Arab language group.
The original Egyptian are likely Kushite, not Semitic, and their ancient language is not Semitic.

And it is WRONG to show a video of a politician trying to initiate feelings of solidarity by claiming Palestinians are Egyptian or Saudi.
The Palestinians clearly are NOT Egyptian or Saudi, and are much older.
The Palestinians not only are the source of modern Egyptians and Saudi, but Jews as well.
But Jews left twice.
The left once before 1600 BC and left where ever that was, to go to Egypt.
Then around 170 AD they left again. 
So they have no claim to anywhere in the Mideast.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> You have no knowledge of language.
> The lack of p and b in Arabic is not a deficiency, but a sign of age.
> Similarly with Japanese, older language have fewer sound typically.
> {...
> ...



Is this why the majority of Arabs have yet
to learn how properly pronounce _'*P*- alestine'??_

__


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 8, 2022)

rylah said:


> Again with this Arab supremacist nonsense...
> Can you actually find historic referance
> to Arabic prior to 5th c. BCE?
> 
> Let's see big mouth.


Easily done.
Infact Old Arabic preceedes Aramaic.
It is the oldest written langauge.
Hebrew had no written script until around 100 BC.









						Old Arabic - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



{...
Old Arabic and its descendants are classified Central Semitic languages, which is an intermediate language group containing the older Northwest Semitic languages (e.g., Aramaic and Hebrew), the languages of the Dadanitic, Taymanitic inscriptions, the poorly understood languages labeled Thamudic, and the ancient languages of Yemen written in the Ancient South Arabian script. Old Arabic, is however, distinguished from all of them by the following innovations:[3]
...}

The ancient Canaanites spoke a Semitic Arab language as far back as 10,000 BC.





						Canaanite languages - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



{...
The *Canaanite languages*, or *Canaanite dialects*,[1] are one of the three subgroups of the Northwest Semitic languages, the others being Aramaic and Ugaritic, all originating in the Levant and Mesopotamia. They are attested in Canaanite inscriptions throughout the Levant, Mesopotamia, Anatolia and the East Mediterranean, and after the founding of Carthage by Phoenician colonists, in coastal regions of North Africa and Iberian Peninsula also. Dialects have been labelled primarily with reference to Biblical geography: Hebrew (Israelite, Judean, Samaritan), Phoenician/Punic, Amorite, Ammonite, Philistine, Moabite, Sutean and Edomite; the dialects were all mutually intelligible, being no more differentiated than geographical varieties of Modern English.[2] This family of languages has the distinction of being the first historically attested group of languages to use an alphabet, derived from the Proto-Canaanite alphabet, to record their writings, as opposed to the far earlier Cuneiform logographic/syllabic writing of the region, which originated in Mesopotamia.

These extremely closely related tongues were spoken by the ancient Semitic people of the Canaan and Levant regions, an area encompassing what is today Israel, Jordan, Sinai, Lebanon, Syria, the Palestinian territories and also some areas of southwestern Turkey (Anatolia), western and southern Iraq (Mesopotamia) and the north western corner of Saudi Arabia.

The Canaanites are broadly defined to include the Hebrews (including Israelites, Judeans and Samaritans), Amalekites, Ammonites, Amorites, Edomites, Ekronites, Hyksos, Phoenicians (including the Carthaginians), Moabites and Suteans. Although the Amorites are included among the Canaanite peoples, their language is sometimes not considered to be a Canaanite language but very closely related.

The Canaanite languages continued to be everyday spoken languages until at least the 4th century CE. Hebrew is the only living Canaanite language today. It remained in continuous use by many Jews well into the Middle Ages and up to the present day as both a liturgical and literary language and was used for commerce between disparate diasporic Jewish communities. It has also remained a liturgical language among Samaritans. Hebrew was revived by Jewish political and cultural activists, particularly through the revitalization and cultivation efforts of Zionists throughout Europe and in Palestine, as an everyday spoken language in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. By the mid-20th century, Modern Hebrew had become the primary language of the Jews of Palestine and was later made the official language of the State of Israel.

The primary modern reference book for the many extra-biblical Canaanite inscriptions, together with Aramaic inscriptions, is the German-language book _Kanaanäische und Aramäische Inschriften_, from which inscriptions are often referenced as *KAI n* (for a number _n_).[3]
...}

And just so there is no misunderstanding, Semitic means "of an Arab language group".
It does NOT mean Jewish, as all.

{...
Semitic
[səˈmidik]

ADJECTIVE

relating to or denoting a family of languages that includes Hebrew, Arabic, and Aramaic and certain ancient languages such as Phoenician and Akkadian, constituting the main subgroup of the Afro-Asiatic family.
relating to the peoples who speak Semitic languages, especially Hebrew and Arabic.
...}


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 8, 2022)

rylah said:


> Is this why the majority of Arabs have yet
> to learn how properly pronounce _'*P*- alestine'??_
> 
> __



The most ancient cultures have the oldest languages, with the least phonemes.
You know nothing of language.
The correct pronunciation of Palestine is "Falestine".
Read up on the Phoenicians, Philistines, Hebrew, etc.
None of them pronounced a hard P.
It was always a soft f sound to them.
That is more proof modern Jews are devoid of any Mideast connection or culture.
They are European Ashkenazi, not Mideast or Iberian Shephardi.
Thanks for helping me remember how modern European Jews do not belong in the Mideast.
Talk about the sins of arrogance and pride.
Mixed with ignorance.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Easily done.
> Infact Old Arabic preceedes Aramaic.
> It is the oldest written langauge.
> Hebrew had no written script until around 100 BC.
> ...


And no mention of Arabic prior to 5th c. BCE?

Strange...maybe next time you do better.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 8, 2022)

rylah said:


> And no mention of Arabic prior to 5th c. BCE?
> 
> Strange...maybe next time you do better.



You have a reading problem?
Semitic means of an Arab language group.
The Canaanites were Semitic and go back to before 10,000 BC.
So the they were speaking an Arab language before 10,000 BC.
A 5th century BC, there is a WRITTEN Arab script for Old Arabic.
That means the verbal language has to be hundreds, if not thousands, of year older.
There is no WRITTEN Hebrew script until around 100 BC.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> The most ancient cultures have the oldest languages, with the least phonemes.
> You know nothing of language.
> The correct pronunciation of Palestine is "Falestine".
> Read up on the Phoenicians, Philistines, Hebrew, etc.
> ...


Funny how Hebrew has a P letter,
but Arabs seem to be the only people
on earth who cannot pronounce 'P-alestine'...

Yeah, Arab supremacists love to say they're "the mother and father" of all civilization before them,
 to overcompensate for actually being quite the late arrivals in history. Must be quite disappointing.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 8, 2022)

rylah said:


> Yep, that's why Arab supremacists say they're the mother and father of all civilization before them,
> to overcompensate, for actually being quite the late arrivals in history.
> 
> Therefore no mention of Arabic prior to 5th c. BCE...



Wrong.
The Canaanites at Jericho are on record as building the very first city in all of human history, around 8000 BC.
And we are NOT talking about Arabic.
We are discussing the previous Arab language, like Old Arabic, Aramaic, Phoenician, etc.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The Canaanites at Jericho are on record as building the very first city in all of human history, around 8000 BC.
> And we are NOT talking about Arabic.
> We are discussing the previous Arab language, like Old Arabic, Aramaic, Phoenician, etc.



That's why the oldest historic reference of Arabic
goes no further than 5th century BCE?

Keep looking.


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 8, 2022)

rylah said:


> That's why the oldest historic reference of Arabic
> goes no further than 5th century BCE?
> 
> Keep looking.



Wrong.
We are not talking about Arabic, which is a relatively modern Arab language, about 400BC.
We are talking about original Arab languages, like Old Arabic, which goes back to 10,000 BC, and had written script by 5000 BC,
We are talking about old Arab language like that used by the Phoenicians, Aramaeans, Canaanites, etc.
They predate Hebrew by over 5,000 years.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 8, 2022)

rylah said:


>



Wrong.
When the Philistines invaded, Hebrew had no written language yet.
Palestine does not mean Philistine, and the Palestinians are not the Philistines.
Hebrew was not used when the Philistine invaded, and Hebrew is simply an Arab dialect.
Palestine refers to Gaza and the West Bank, it does NOT at all refer to any group of people until the Treaty of San Remo and Treaty of Sevres.
Only then did the Palestinians become a recognized single group of people.
The Hebrew were illiterate, and their verbal language was never used significantly.
For example, the Dead Sea Scrolls were mostly written in the Arab Aramaic, or Greek.


----------



## rylah (Feb 9, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> You have a reading problem?
> Semitic means of an Arab language group.
> The Canaanites were Semitic and go back to before 10,000 BC.
> So the they were speaking an Arab language before 10,000 BC.
> ...



My reading is fine, thank you.

Obviously, if Semitic meant "of an Arab group",  there wouldn't be the need for different terms.
Semitic group contains a broad variety of languages, old and modern Arabic being among
them, and relatively the youngest compared to most other Semitic languages,
*used for centuries before any mention of Arabs appears in history.*


----------



## rylah (Feb 9, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> We are not talking about Arabic, which is a relatively modern Arab language, about 400BC.
> We are talking about original Arab languages, like Old Arabic, which goes back to 10,000 BC, and had written script by 5000 BC,
> We are talking about old Arab language like that used by the Phoenicians, Aramaeans, Canaanites, etc.
> They predate Hebrew by over 5,000 years.



So we agree, Arabic is relatively the youngest language in the region.

What we disagree upon, is that there's any historic record of Old Arabic
prior to the 5th century BCE,  and your applying the term 'Arab' to much
older languages, like Hebrew, centuries before Arabs even appear in history.









						Arabs - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rylah (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 9, 2022)

rylah said:


> My reading is fine, thank you.
> 
> Obviously, if Semitic meant "of an Arab group",  there wouldn't be the need for different terms.
> Semitic group contains a broad variety of languages, old and modern Arabic being among
> ...



Wrong conclusion.
Arabs are not inherently Arab, but that is just the label we decided to use for them.
It is a BAD label because it implies they came from Arabia, when in reality the Arabian Peninsula came from the Levant instead.
They should be called Levantines instead.
Arabs appear in history over 12,000 years ago, as the Canaanites around Jericho.
Everyone knows the Canaanites, Urites, Amorites, Phoenicians, Philistines, Nabatians, Akkadians, Edomites, etc. are defined as Arab.
Obviously even the ancient Hebrew clearly were Arab.





						Ancient Semitic-speaking peoples - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Arab does not mean they came from the Arabian Peninsula.


----------



## rylah (Feb 9, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong conclusion.
> Arabs are not inherently Arab, but that is just the label we decided to use for them.
> It is a BAD label because it implies they came from Arabia, when in reality the Arabian Peninsula came from the Levant instead.
> They should be called Levantines instead.
> ...



I know,
Arab supremacists think
they've given birth to the dinosaurs.
But if you need to redefine every term to fit
the narrative, here's already a clue you know it's all void.

Let's face it, you can't find a historic record referring Arabs,
that is prior to the earliest record of Israel - all you're left
with are grandiose lies to overcompensate for that.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 9, 2022)

rylah said:


> I know,
> Arab supremacists think
> they've given birth to the dinosaurs.
> 
> ...



There is no "redefinition" going on.
Arabs are the original Mideast race, going back to the Biblical origins of Noah and his son Shem.
Doesn't matter if they did not really exist or not.
The point is the original tribes of the Levant were defined to be Arabs.
Their language were defined to be Semitic.
And Hebrew were only one small part of the whole Arab grouping.
And since the Hebrew left for a very long time, and came back as evil invaders, they lost any aspects of natural rights to the region that natives would have.
Then Jews did  the same thing.
They left for thousands of years, and came back as evil invaders.  Which forfeits any rights at all.


----------



## rylah (Feb 9, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> There is no "redefinition" going on.
> Arabs are the original Mideast race, going back to the Biblical origins of Noah and his son Shem.
> Doesn't matter if they did not really exist or not.
> The point is the original tribes of the Levant were defined to be Arabs.
> ...


Arab supremacist lunacy at its best...

"...we gave birth to everything before us,
so we deserve exclusive domination over
the entire Middle East, Africa, and then some..."


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 9, 2022)

rylah said:


> Arab supremacist lunacy at its best...
> 
> "...we gave birth to everything before us,
> so we deserve exclusive domination over
> the entire Middle East, Africa, and then some..."



That is ridiculous.
Ancient Canaanites were the first in the Levant, and by definition, they were defined as Arab.
All those who then followed their language group are also considered Arab.
Arabs then do not have or want dominion over anything except where they have traditionally lived, which is mostly the Levant.
And clearly Jews are only slightly related to ancient Hebrew, and have lost all connection or claim to anything in the Mideast.
If Jews had kept connection, then they would understand the Hebrew were Arabs.


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> That is ridiculous.
> Ancient Canaanites were the first in the Levant, and by definition, they were defined as Arab.
> All those who then followed their language group are also considered Arab.
> Arabs then do not have or want dominion over anything except where they have traditionally lived, which is mostly the Levant.
> ...



The only reason Arab supremacists claim everyone else before them were Arabs,
is to compensate for their late appearance, centuries after the region had
already been developed by much advanced civilizations before them.

Because Arab imperialism spread by conquest and colonization of several continents,
forcing their language on numerous ancient cultures they've decimated.
their rule remains foreign everywhere outside Arabia - by definition.

Jews understand this, exactly because despite centuries of Arab agression
they've managed to maintain a continuous presence in the region
to witness it all first hand.

So besides arrogant racism and imperialist greed, there's no justice to
the Arab supremacist demand for domination over the entire Middle East and Africa.









						Arabization - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)

rylah said:


>


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 10, 2022)

rylah said:


> The only reason Arab supremacists claim everyone else before them were Arabs,
> is to compensate for their late appearance, centuries after the region had
> already been developed by much advanced civilizations before them.
> 
> ...



Liar.

You lie when you claim that the natives of the Levant are not Arab.
Arabs, like Canaanites, Akkadians, Urites, Amorites, Phoenicians, Philistines, Edamites, Nabatians, etc., were the first in the Levant.
They do not come from the Arabian Peninsula, but the Arabian Peninsula was populated from the Levant.
Anyone looking at a map knows it has to be that way because ALL humans came from Africa, and the Levant is the only land route to the Arabian Peninsula.

You lie when you claim Arabs are imperialists.
Liberating the Mideast from Greek and Roman imperialists is not imperialisms.
The native Arabs had a right to be free from imperialism.
Moslem imperialism did not happen until the Asian invaders took over Islam, like the Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks, after 1200 AD.
They were NOT Arab.
The native Arabs have never left their homes in the Levant. and they have a 12,000 year long occupation of those lands.
You lie when you claim Arabs want dominion over the entire Mideast and Africa.
Arabs from the Levant never left and only want to remain there forever, without being molested by illegal European immigrants.

You lie when you claim Jews kept a continual Mideast presence, and that the original Hebrew were not Arab.
The fact the original Hebrew were Arab is undeniable.
Lineage is traced mostly by language, and Hebrew is a Semitic Arab language.
But clearly the Hebrew left the Mideast at some point, to later return as imperialist invaders who constantly got kicked out for their arrogance and pride.
And in the constant coming and going, Jews lost all touch with their history.
The Ashkenazi no longer spoke a Semitic language, but spoke the Germanic Yiddish, do not remotely look Arab any more, and they denied their Arab roots.
So they no longer are native to the Mideast at all and lost any claim of being native there.
Modern Jews are not even remotely descendants of Hebrew any more.
They have totally denied their Arab heritage.
If Jews had remained, they would still be Arab and have totally integrated.
But they are the invaders who renounce their Arab origins in their greed to steal from the native Arabs.


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Liar.
> 
> You lie when you claim that the natives of the Levant are not Arab.
> Arabs, like Canaanites, Akkadians, Urites, Amorites, Phoenicians, Philistines, Edamites, Nabatians, etc., were the first in the Levant.
> ...


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 10, 2022)

rylah said:


>



Nonsense.
Iran has very little interest or involvement in Palestine.
The Palestinians are mostly Sunni, and the Iranians are Shiite.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 10, 2022)

rylah said:


>



That is stupid.
It would not matter if it were even true, because the evil foreign invader is still Israel.
They are the monsters causing all the problems, killing or exiling natives so their homes can be stolen.


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)

rylah said:


>





rylah said:


>





Rigby5 said:


> That is stupid.
> It would not matter if it were even true, because the evil foreign invader is still Israel.
> They are the monsters causing all the problems, killing or exiling natives so their homes can be stolen.



Of course, the merchants of the 'Palestinian cause'
couldn't care less about Gazans, if not to blame
their corruption on Israel. While also openly
admitting they're Saudis and Egyptians.

*Arab supremacists - are just greedy imperialist frauds -*


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 10, 2022)

rylah said:


> Of course, the merchants of the 'Palestinian cause'
> couldn't care less about Gazans, if not to blame
> their corruption on Israel. And as they openly
> admit they're Saudis and Egyptians.
> ...



The Palestinians are not Saudis or Egyptians.
They are the people who took up the call by the Allies in WWI, to defeat the Ottoman Empire.
They joined with Lawrence of Arabia, and defeated the Ottoman Turks.
For that, they were PROMISED a free and independent Palestine, at the Treaty of San Remo and Treaty of Serves, in 1920.
And frankly, it would not matter who they were, because they still earned their liberation, and the Allies still owe it to them.

The Jews in Israel helped no one, are owed nothing, and there is no legal document to grant any validity to their claims at all.

By 1930, before the Jewish immigration, Palestine was over a million, with less than 5% Jews.


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> The Palestinians are not Saudis or Egyptians.
> They are the people who took up the call by the Allies in WWI, to defeat the Ottoman Empire.
> They joined with Lawrence of Arabia, and defeated the Ottoman Turks.
> For that, they were PROMISED a free and independent Palestine, at the Treaty of San Remo and Treaty of Serves, in 1920.
> ...



*Gazans Admit They're Foreigners*

**


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 4, 2022)

Back in October, I posted how Israel-hating celebrity real estate developer Mohamed Hadid was ordered to do community service, pay fines and put forward a plan to stabilize a Bel-Air hillside after pleading no contest to criminal charges tied to his mansion in the hills of Bel-Air.

At the time, his lawyer said



> “We’re interested in one thing and one thing only … bringing this building into compliance…I can assure you that when this building is complete, it will be one of the most beautiful homes in Bel-Air, if not the country.”


About that assurance..



> Mohamed Hadid‘s controversial Bel-Air mansion is being demolished.
> Photos taken this week show the beginnings of the process of dismantling the illegally constructed 30,000-square-foot behemoth, following a judge’s 2019 ruling the cliffside structure was a “danger to the public.”
> The 73-year-old real estate developer and father of supermodels Gigi and Bella purchased the property in 2011 and gained approval to build a smaller house on the site. Instead, he began illegally constructing a 30,000-square-foot mansion without the correct permits, according to _Dirt_.
> In 2017, he plead no contest to criminal charges and was ordered to do 200 hours of community service and pay $3,000 in fines as well as other hefty fees, the _Los Angeles Times_ reported.
> ...


A day after this news came out, Hadid posted the below to Instagram, which seems to blame one of his neighbors for his legal battles with the house, but at the same time includes a screenshot from this report stating Hadid won a court case regarding it:






This post seems to have confused the hell out of all and sundry, with most of his supporters congratulating him for this “victory” from September, without realizing the house is being demolished.

I guess if the Israelis were demolishing it, he and his kids would be all over the story.









						Demolition of an Illegally Built Palestinian Home...In Bel Air!
					

Israel-hating celebrity real estate developer Mohamed Hadid's Bel-Air hillside mansion is being demolished




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Mar 4, 2022)

Anti-Israel Dumbass of the Day​
I don’t think the dumbassery of this tweet needs any explaining.


----------



## rylah (Mar 6, 2022)

rylah said:


> Daily Palestinian Propaganda Exposed​*Fabricated photos, **supposedly showing poverty and destruction in Gaza*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rylah (Mar 6, 2022)

rylah said:


> Unrelated old photo of a US girl shared as Palestinian girl injured in Israel airstrikes - FACTLY
> 
> 
> An unrelated old photo of a US girl shared as the picture of a Palestinian girl injured in the Israel airstrikes.
> ...


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 7, 2022)

As my readers know, I like to expose the stupid things published about Israel in academic papers.

One recent publication was by Saad Amira, of the University of Basel, Switzerland, whose abstract for "The slow violence of Israeli settler-colonialism and the political ecology of ethnic cleansing in the West Bank" in "Settler Colonial Studies" includes, 


> Here I focus on three aspects of the slow violence of settler colonialism and its relationship to political ecology: the unleashing of wild boars into Palestinian villages and the decimation of seasonal agriculture, the dumping of sewage waste of Israeli settlements onto Palestinian villages, and the curtailment of indigenous centered modes of production and mobility.


When he proposed this research, he also added something about "reinforcing notions of Patriarchal development" but inexplicably that line of research did not make it into his final paper, perhaps because it would have softened his anti-Israel lies.  

But the proposal included the "wild boars" theme.

Now think about this for a second. If someone proposes a doctoral thesis based on the truth of wild and false rumors about Israel, and it gets approved by their supervisor, what are the chances that this "academic researcher" will be objective when they write the paper itself? Indeed, the proposal and the abstract are very similar. The conclusions were drawn before the research.

Which is how 99% of "social science" works.

It turns out that this isn't the only academic fraud who mindlessly repeats the most insane antisemitic conspiracy theories, that religious Jewish settlers or the IDF are raising non-kosher and untamable wild boars to release them in Palestinian Arab farms.
---------------
In DA Jaber's "Settler colonialism and ecocide: case study of AlKhader, Palestine" - also in Settler Colonial Studies - we are told, "Qasim, an environmental activist, discussed the actions of settlers that cause the deterioration of agricultural lands. For example, the releasing of rabbits and gazelles, which are not native to the agricultural lands of Al-Khader, onto farmlands, ruining the crops, in particular grapevines and Armenian cucumber plants." The footnote says, ". For more on settlers releasing animals on Palestinian agriculture destroying crops and, at times, harming Palestinians, see Jared Eglan, Beasts of War: The Militarization of Animals (Morrisville, NC: Lulu Press, 2015), 99; Ma’an News Agency ‘10-year-old Palestinian Girl Attacked by Wild Boar Near Jenin’, May 2017."

Waziyatawin writes in "Malice Enough in their Hearts and Courage Enough in Ours: Reflections on US Indigenous and Palestinian Experiences under Occupation," Settler Colonial Studies (2012) that "people of Awarta described the theft of their sheep and goat herds, the confiscation, theft or destruction of their olive trees and the introduction of destructive wild boars" by settlers.

I only saw skepticism in a 2019 book, "Companions in Conflict: Animals in Occupied Palestine," by Penny Johnson, who realized immediately that the "settlers spread wild boar" story was insane:





If only most academics has any intellectual honesty as Johnson does. 

I wonder if any academic press would allow this research into the bias of academic research to be published. 

(full article online)









						A survey of academic papers that claim that Israeli settlers/IDF release wild boars to attack Palestinians
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 8, 2022)

( They can dream )


----------



## rylah (Mar 10, 2022)

Anti-Israel Fauxtography of the Day​*Palestinian Street post their anti-Israel photo of the day *​*“Author unknown” – but lying tactics very well known.*​​



​​This is actually a photo from Turkey, where there were bad fires in July 2021.



The fact the haters are constantly lying like this says it all, not only about the vitriol 
and allegations directed at us, but their entire bogus narrative.










						Anti-Israel Fauxtography of the Day
					

An anti-Israel Facebook page called Palestinian Street recently posted their anti-Israel photo of the day. But it isn't.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Mar 11, 2022)

Anti-Israel Fauxtography of the Day: Family Thais Edition​
Anti-Israel propaganda Facebook page Olive Palestine recently posted this photo and caption, which went semi-viral:






They seem to have found it from fellow anti-Israel propagandists QNN, who posted the same a month earlier, with similar results:






What struck me when I first saw this photo is how the house does not look Israeli at all. A Google image search reveals why – this is a photo above Ben Shemen Forest, showing the Israel-Thailand Friendship House.




> Thai Pagoda Pavilion in Ben Shemen Forest – The Thai Pavilion is a spectacular spectacle in the middle of the forest. The pavilion was given as a gift to the people of Israel from the people of Thailand as a token of friendship in honor of the 50th anniversary of the State of Israel’s independence and 50 years from the coronation of the king of Thailand, Bhumibol Adulyadej. This is one of three pagodas in Israel. It is designed as a traditional Thai temple made of wood and marble in shades of gold, red and white.
> The building is located at a point overlooking the hills of Modiin Forest. A fence surrounds the compound to guard it. The place is open only by prior arrangement for fear of destruction.


See also here.

So either the propagandists knowingly used this photo, which is not of Ramla at all, or did it mistakenly because they are not so familiar with what they claim is their “beloved” land after all. Either way, it speaks volumes they did so.

*Update*: I have written about Ramla before:



> _Ramla was established by Suleiman Ibn ‘Abd al-Malik as the capital of Jund Filistin (the army or military district of Palestine), and was the only “civilian” city that was built by the Muslims in the Land of Israel and Syria._





> And as Mordechai Kedar writes:
> _After Palestine was occupied by the Muslims, its capital was Ramlah, 30 miles to the west of Jerusalem, signifying that Jerusalem meant nothing to them._











						Anti-Israel Fauxtography of the Day: Family Thais Edition
					

Anti-Israel propaganda Facebook page Olive Palestine recently posted this photo and caption, which went semi-viral




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 14, 2022)

Linda Sarsour to Guide Teens To "_Violence-Free_" Relationships​





Yesterday I posted about Linda Sarsour announcing the upcoming release of a version of her memoir for young readers. It turns out this is not her only activity related to addressing young people; A group called End Domestic Abuse Wisconsin has announcedits annual Teen Summit in June, with Sarsour as one of its keynote speakers.



> The Teen Summit is End Abuse’s largest training, developed by and for young people. It brings together youth, parents, educators, activists, and mentors from across Wisconsin and the surrounding area to learn about individual and community healing, anti-violence work centering those most impacted, and imagining violence-free futures. The event encourages honest reflection and discussion of issues that impact young people. Supportive opportunities for participants to reflect and learn through identity groups and creative expression are woven throughout the Summit.
> Educational speakers, youth-led workshops, artistic performances that include spoken word, and featured keynotes will offer attendees interactive experiences that align with the summit’s theme of ‘rEVOLutionary ACTS.’ This year’s keynotes are 21-year-old activist, organizer, and documentarian Melissa Denizard; political activist and former Women’s March co-chair Linda Sarsour; and Queer Black writer, organizer, and Black Masculinities scholar Nalo Zidan. These thought-leaders will guide this impactful event that lays foundations for young people’s participation in creating violence-free relationships and communities.
> “Prevention work is at the heart of ending violence,” said End Abuse Executive Director Monique Minkens. “1 in 4 youth are impacted by dating violence, and far more are impacted by violence related to race, class, gender, and sexual identity. The Teen Summit offers young people resources for identifying both harmful and healthy relationship dynamics, and chances to build friendships with peers and youth activists that are part of building a violence-free future.”



The idea of Sarsour guiding young people in creating violence-free relationships and communities is akin to having an avowed pyromaniac address a crowd on fire prevention.









*Sarsour hugging Rasmeah Odeh, convicted of the murder of 2 students.*









						Linda Sarsour to Guide Teens In 'Creating Violence-Free Relationships and Communities'
					

A group called End Domestic Abuse Wisconsin has announced its annual Teen Summit in June, with Sarsour as one of its keynote speakers.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Mar 14, 2022)

Some Surprisingly Accurate Arab Propaganda​Once in a while, Pal-Arab propaganda actually gets it right, albeit inadvertently:






*Their cause can very much be likened to a crying child, who can only
think of himself, at a time when someone else is hurting.
Meanwhile...*


----------



## rylah (Mar 14, 2022)

Anti-Israel Propaganda Fail of the Day​A group calling themselves Scottish Jews Against Zionism are the latest to try hijack the Russian-Ukraine war and make it all about their beloved “Palestine” and the big, bad Israelis (hat tip: Michal):






The Sky News report they included (top right) deals with the death of a palestinian Arab woman and her baby. If you look inside the report itself, you will see how Gaza’s (Hamas-run) health ministry alleged they were killed in an Israeli airstrike:



> Gaza’s health ministry said the pregnant woman, 37, was severely wounded in an Israeli airstrike that hit a home in east Gaza City, and died later in hospital.Advertisement
> The 14-month-old girl, Seba Abu Arar, was killed in the strike, it said.



*But  even the desperately anti-Israel Human Rights Watch
admitted the latter (as I posted weeks after the incident):*



> A little over a month ago, I posted how a 14-month-old palestinian toddler and her pregnant mother likely died as a result of a palestinian rocket that misfired within Gazan territory. I based this on a number of things, and my suspicions were strengthened when I saw the Palestinian Center of Human Rights (PCHR) did not even blame Israel.
> Now Human Rights Watch (HRW) have released a report that pretty much confirms it.
> _In addition, a Palestinian rocket that landed inside of Gaza was most likely responsible for the deaths of a pregnant Palestinian mother of nine and a 14-month-old toddler.
> —
> ...



In other words, these so-called Scottish Jews Against Zionism included in their post
the propaganda equivalent of a misfired palestinian rocket.

Oh, by the way, there is a very big chance they are not Scottish Jews at all.










						Anti-Israel Propaganda Fail of the Day
					

'Scottish Jews Against Zionism' are the latest to try hijack the Russian-Ukraine war and make it all about their beloved "Palestine"




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Mar 14, 2022)

rylah said:


> *It's only Bha-lestine that they want,
> 
> other than that, peaceful folks...
> 
> *


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 14, 2022)

rylah said:


>


*The Oppressed Oligarchs - Gaza "Refugee Camp"*


----------



## rylah (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 15, 2022)

Tall Tale: Gaza Source Powers Media Falsehood About Mountain of Batteries
					

History shows it doesn't take much for Gaza sources to override the essential journalistic dose of skepticism. After gargantuan flour consumption and Israeli-induced flooding,




					www.camera.org


----------



## rylah (Mar 22, 2022)

rylah said:


> Unrelated old photo of a US girl shared as Palestinian girl injured in Israel airstrikes - FACTLY
> 
> 
> An unrelated old photo of a US girl shared as the picture of a Palestinian girl injured in the Israel airstrikes.
> ...


----------



## rylah (Mar 22, 2022)

Mehdi Hasan’s Really Uncomfortable Moment​
MSNBC host Mehdi Hasan is one of those who cannot resist bashing Israel at every available opportunity, automatically assuming the Russian invasion of Ukraine has provided him with fodder
to continue doing so.

Thus it's especially relevant to see Ukrainian MP Ivanna Klympush not only quote former
Israeli PM Golda Meir,  but clearly compare the Arab imperialist wars to Russia:


----------



## rylah (Mar 22, 2022)

__


----------



## rylah (Mar 22, 2022)

rylah said:


> Linda Sarsour to Guide Teens To "_Violence-Free_" Relationships​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Remember when Linda Sarsour was just an ordinary*​*white girl from New York City?*​
**

She later found it *politically expedient* to refer to herself as a_ “woman of color”,_
even to the point of having *bad photoshop jobs portray her as “dark”*:






Years later, and her transformation is complete: Linda Sarsour is* now officially Black!

*


----------



## rylah (Mar 22, 2022)

Deja Vu: Journalist Transforms Palestinian Terrorist Into Victim … When Will ‘The Nation’ Draw Line?
					

The knife used in a previous stabbing attack in Jerusalem’s Old City, March 6, 2022. Photo: Israel Police The Nation, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## rylah (Mar 22, 2022)

Arafat admits the fake "refugees" in Chile and Kuwait would not "return",
but he only wants their money, because they're millionaires.

From the horse's mouth:


----------



## rylah (Mar 22, 2022)

rylah said:


> Linda Sarsour to Guide Teens To "_Violence-Free_" Relationships​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Remember when Linda Sarsour was just an ordinary*​*white girl from New York City?*​
**

She later found it *politically expedient* to refer to herself as a_ “woman of color”,_
even to the point of having *bad photoshop jobs portray her as “dark”*:






Years later, and her transformation is complete: Linda Sarsour is* now officially Black!

*


----------



## rylah (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 23, 2022)

rylah said:


> Arafat admits the fake "refugees" in Chile and Kuwait would not "return",
> but he only wants their money, because they're millionaires.
> 
> From the horse's mouth:


----------



## rylah (Mar 23, 2022)

Palestinian & Hater Vile Reactions to Yesterday's Terror Attack in Beersheba
					

Yesterday, a Bedouin terrorist stabbed 4 Israeli civilians to death at a shopping center in Beersheba, wounding two others.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 24, 2022)

Yesterday, Palestinian Media Watch exposed that the Palestinian Authority has been the driving force behind the recent wave of eight stabbing attacks since the start of March in Israel. The Palestinian terror climaxed in the horrific attack on Tuesday in which four Israelis were murdered.

As reported yesterday, the PA and Mahmoud Abbas’ Fatah have been calling continuously for “popular resistance,” the PA term for knife and car ramming terror. To show their support for terror, not only didn’t the PA condemn any of the previous attacks – it publicized unqualified support for the terrorists, and condemned Israel for killing them to stop the attacks. Moreover, official PA TV and the official daily newspaper honored the terrorist murderer yesterday as a _“Shahid”_ - Islamic Martyr.

Yet, when Palestinian Minister of Civil Affairs Hussein al-Sheikh met with Israeli Minister of Public Security Bar-Lev an hour after Tuesday’s terror attack, he told him he “was shocked” by the attack:



> "This meeting opens with Hussein Al-Sheikh's saying at the very beginning to Minister Bar-Lev: "I am deeply shocked by this terror attack."
> [Israeli TV KAN News, March 23, 20022]



(full article online)









						PA hypocrisy: Honor terror in Arabic and secretly condemn it in English | PMW Analysis
					

PA to Palestinians: The murderer was a “Martyr”PA Minister to Israeli Minister:  "I am deeply shocked by this terror attack."




					palwatch.org


----------



## rylah (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 31, 2022)

While the article notes some accusations of questionable conduct by Ateret Cohanim in regard to other property purchases, the purchase itself was 100% legal and they have every right to take possession. 

But the EU, so concerned about the law when it can be interpreted against Israel, wants it to be ignored when it supports the position of Jews. Buying a building and moving in is "settler occupation," and of course all "settler occupation" is illegal. 

The Greek Orthodox Patriarchate is trying to incite violence over this, by "warning" that Jews buying property is likely to cause violence:





> This act is extremely dangerous as it regards community relations on the ground. Acting in this illegally aggressive manner against a known Christian property and an Arab business –particularly ahead of Easter and Ramadan – could likely ignite local hostilities similar to what was witnessed last year in Sheikh Jarrah. Not to mention the timing that Mati Dan and his organisation, Ateret Cohanim, are choosing on the eve of Secretary Blinken’s arrival in the region.
> In response to this illegal activity, local residents, business owners, and priests are demanding definitive action. Patriarch Theophilos III has been consulting heavily with the Council of Patriarchs and Heads of Churches in Jerusalem and receiving counsel from all sides. The Church is doing all that it can to stop these actions, protect the tenants, and come to a lawful and peaceful resolution. However, there is tremendous pressure to address these actions in a powerful way. The Church fears certain actions could quickly escalate and ignite a very turbulent scenario in the Old City.




This is a typical Palestinian response - not to call on Palestinians to be calm but to "warn" that what Jews do can cause Palestinians to turn violent. The racist subtext is that Jews want to avoid violence and Palestinians naturally engage in it. 

The hotel itself looks like a dump. TripAdvisor reviews tell horror stories and show photos that are stomach-turning.

(full article online)









						EU condemns Jews legally buying a disgusting, dilapidated hotel property in Jerusalem
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 1, 2022)

rylah said:


>



(QUESTION)

Does he mention any _*"Palestinian nation"*_?


----------



## rylah (Apr 1, 2022)

*Arab mayor of Um El-Fahm in the morning:*

_*"I take responsibility, I resign...."*_



*Arab mayor of Um El-Fahm, 
after a...friendly visit at noon:*

_*" I take my words back, I don't resign..."*_



*Dead Islamist's mother from Um El-Fahm:*


----------



## rylah (Apr 1, 2022)

Anti-Israel Propaganda Fail: War, Ehh Boycott Edition​On March 20th, the San Francisco Chapter of Democratic Socialists of America (DSA), a rabidly anti-Israel group who support BDS, hosted a webinar titled Teach-In:
Palestine & BDS 101.

One of the speakers was Nadya Tannous, from the terror-supporting Palestinian Youth Movement, who spent much of her talk going over history (or at least her version of it).
At one point she claimed the modern BDS movement is rooted in the 1930s boycotts of “Zionist companies”.

In other words, Tannous connects the BDS movement to the 1930s boycotts against “*Zionist* companies”, but back then, they were referred to as “*Arab* boycotts” against “*Palestinian* goods.” Who she claims are the Palestinians were referred to simply as “Arabs”, while the “Zionists” (aka Jews) were referred to as Palestinian


----------



## rylah (Apr 3, 2022)

Anti-Israel Propaganda Outlets Spread Gaza Dried Fruit Libel
					

AJ+ and TRT World, anti-Israel propaganda outlets masquerading as news outlets, spread some more lies about Israel




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 3, 2022)

Propaganda to defame Hindu support for Israel​


----------



## rylah (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 4, 2022)

watchingfromafar said:


> If you do not start having babies soon, you will not be around much longer.
> But don't worry, many Jews are doing just fine, they just refuse to call themselves "Israelis"
> -



Maybe Arab supremacists
should stomp their feet harder
as they try to singing this in unison...

*Jewish men born in Israel, at the top of world's life expectancy*








						Israel’s fertility rate is far higher than rest of OECD
					

Statistics bureau also says that in 2016, Jewish and Arab women on average had almost the same number of children




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)

Anti-Israel Propaganda “Own Goal” of the Day​The Islamic Jihad affiliated "Quds News" network have recently posted this video of scenes from the marketplace in "occupied Jerusalem”, i.e from the Damascus Gate area of the old city of Jerusalem...



Notice the matter of fact way the people are going about their business. There is clearly complete freedom for all religions – and coexistence:



> *Jewish man wearing yarmulke walking through the Arab marketplace*



No “apartheid” though – not anymore, at least. Jews were not allowed to set foot here under the Jordanian occupation of 1949-1967. Since the area came back under Israeli control, everyone benefits.

So thank you, Quds News Network, for this great endorsement of Israeli rule over the Old City of Jerusalem!









						Anti-Israel Propaganda "Own Goal" of the Day
					

These "scenes from the marketplace at Bab al-Amoud area in occupied Jerusalem" is a great endorsement of Israel




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)

rylah said:


> Propaganda to defame Hindu support for Israel​


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)

Why did the Israelis steal hummus from the Arabs?​The Arab world claims that_ "Israelis stole hummus", _an investigative report
 interviews the people who make hummus in Tel Aviv to find out.


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)

The "Occupation" | Giv'at Asaf and Deir Dibwan ​​


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)

PA Ministers marketing the "Zionist Dates of Deathᵀᴹ" as Palestinian​*Palestinian sources confirmed to Al-Araby Al-Jadeed that the Palestinian anti-Corruption Court had arrested two former Palestinian ministers pending an investigation into the case of “marketing dates from Israeli settlements”*
*and changing the origin of those products to "Palestinian".*















https://www.alaraby.co.uk/economy/محكمة-فلسطينية-توقف-وزيرين-سابقين-في-قضية-تسويق-تمور-المستوطنات


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 10, 2022)

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2022)

*What is the agenda behind protests "against apartheid"?*


----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2022)

*Gaza Hamas misfire a rocket, kill 3 fishermen - propagandists see opportunity to blame Israelis*

I’m not sure this qualifies as a “work accident” since the terrorists handing and firing the rocket were not the ones killed, but it does illustrate the phenomenon of Hamas mishandling its own explosive devices.

AP via ABC News reports:


> GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip -- Three Palestinian fishermen were killed Sunday after a blast ripped through their boat off the Gaza shore, officials said, in what appeared to be an explosion caused by a misfired rocket launched by the ruling Hamas militant group.



Minutes before the explosion, local media has
reported that Hamas was test-firing rockets toward the sea.

Hamas, which is usually quick to cast blame on Israel, instead said it was launching an investigation. And relatives of the fishermen posted a statement on Facebook describing them as “the martyrs of living who were killed when a local mortar shell hit their boat.”

Rami al-Laham, who runs the family Facebook page, said the post was published before the investigation was launched. “For now, it’s mystery and nobody knows how” they were killed, he said. However, four hours after the investigation was announced, he said no one from Hamas or the government had contacted the family.

The propagandists at "Palestine Information Network" claimed it was Israeli shelling,
something not even Hamas is claiming:







Read more -








						Report: Misfired Hamas test rocket hits Palestininan fishing boat, killing three
					

The propagandists at the Palestine Information Network claimed it was Israeli shelling, something not even Hamas is claiming.




					legalinsurrection.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2022)

Hamas claims 'Killer Zionist Dolphin' killed their commando​


----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2022)

rylah said:


> *What is the agenda behind protests "against apartheid"?*



*"Jews are our dogs" = peaceful protest *
*Israeli Arab disagrees = violence*

**


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2022)

*Destruction of the tomb of prophet Joseph A"H 

P**ropagandists blame Jews for destroying a Jewish holy site,*
*sharing videos of vandal chanting** in Arabic.*

**








						The double standard of the desecration of Jewish holy sites
					

Opinion: Christians and Jews should be equally alarmed.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


>



Here's an oligarch fattened goose talking about choosing "peaceful means",
claims Hamas rockets are a "media stunt", now complains about bias,
because their war against the only non-Muslim nation in the region,
for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination over the entire Middle East,
is not perceived as Ukraine's cause... meanwhile themselves
openly side with and goad Russian imperialism.

Then goes on about "misery and hope"
as excuse for that "peaceful" Ramadan festive
to murder Israelis, by yet another fattened goose...


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2022)

Prepare your surprised face,
soon they list him as another hopeless 'martyr',
unjustly murdered by Jews, while picking flowers for autistic nuns...
















						Palestinian rocket commander ‘accidentally’ blows himself up
					

Ahmad Mansour Hassan of Gaza al-Aqsa Martyr's Brigades




					legalinsurrection.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Thanks, that was helpful.
Some of you guyz are very wise.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2022)

Ridiculous Palestinian Propaganda of the Day​
That’s right, they are celebrating victory in a staring contest. What next, rock paper scissors?

Of course, if our soldiers were the violent monsters they claimed we were, you would not be seeing a soldier calmly staring at a palestinian Arab like this, before moving on. This is yet another example of their propaganda just confirming what liars they are.









						Ridiculous Palestinian Propaganda of the Day
					

Of course, if our soldiers were the violent monsters they claim, you would not be seeing scenes like this at all




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2022)

rylah said:


> Ridiculous Palestinian Propaganda of the Day​
> That’s right, they are celebrating victory in a staring contest. What next, rock paper scissors?
> 
> Of course, if our soldiers were the violent monsters they claimed we were, you would not be seeing a soldier calmly staring at a palestinian Arab like this, before moving on. This is yet another example of their propaganda just confirming what liars they are.
> ...


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Criticism in Arab society against al-Aqsa rioters:
> "They are the ones who destroy the mosque"*
> 
> Along with the condemnations of Israel following the violence at the Temple Mount,
> ...


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Gaza Hamas misfire a rocket, kill 3 fishermen - propagandists see opportunity to blame Israelis*
> 
> I’m not sure this qualifies as a “work accident” since the terrorists handing and firing the rocket were not the ones killed, but it does illustrate the phenomenon of Hamas mishandling its own explosive devices.
> 
> ...





rylah said:


> Hamas claims 'Killer Zionist Dolphin' killed their commando​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 24, 2022)

Palestinian propagandists reached a new low this week, spreading lies about a young Israeli man named Avera Mengistu, who has been held hostage by the Hamas terror group since 2014.

A so-called Palestinian news agency called Gaza Now posted on Facebook and Telegram an image of a Black IDF soldier with the caption, “The Mengistu family from Ethiopia has been lying to the media that [their] son is not a soldier in the ranks of the Israeli occupation and that he is mentally disturbed, until the Palestinian resistance releases him …he is a soldier in the ranks of the occupation army and he is a captive in Gaza.”

Not only is this claim false, Gaza Now shamefully included in the post a 2012 photo of an actual IDF soldier who is Black in an apparent attempt to trick readers into thinking this soldier is Mengistu, according to a post on the he Israellycool.com site.

(full article online)









						Racist Palestinian Propaganda Targets Mentally Ill Israeli Hostage | United with Israel
					

A fake news site from Gaza used a photo of a Black IDF member to spread the libel that a mentally unstable Ethiopian-Israeli hostage held by Hamas is an Israeli soldier.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 24, 2022)

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah (Apr 24, 2022)

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 24, 2022)

Then they complain calling pro-Israel Arabs by the N-word...


----------



## rylah (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 24, 2022)

rylah said:


> Saudis, Arab states drastically reduce aid to Palestinians​*Arab grants and financial aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) have decreased*
> * since the beginning of this year by more than 81% compared to last year.*
> 
> 
> ...



*Palestinian industry of lies....*


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 25, 2022)

Palestine Today posted this video last week that it says shows "New batches of settlers storm the courtyards of Al-Aqsa Mosque." 

The video shows religious Jews praying at Lion's Gate, one of the gates to the Old City, 200 meters away from the Temple Mount.



Similarly, it posted this video that is says shows "The window of the Al-Qibli prayer hall in Al-Aqsa set on fire due to the occupation's throwing of bombs."

No, it is a Molotov cocktail prepared *inside *the "holy" mosque that prematurely got set on fire, and then they threw it.

Yes, Palestinians started a fire in a mosque on the Temple Mount.  



People assume that captions are accurate, so they believe what the captions say they are looking at. 

There are a lot of ways to lie. Palestinians have discovered all of them.

(full article online)









						When the video doesn't fit the propaganda, Palestinians change the caption to MAKE it fit
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (May 2, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 2, 2022)

rylah said:


> *We Counted Palestinian Luxury Cars | (UNEXPECTED ENDING)*​
> A former New York Times editor made a claim that Israelis drive fast cars down super highways whilst Palestinians make their way to their homes and villages via dirt roads on donkey carts. We decided that we should hit the streets and find out what kind of cars Palestinian-Arabs in Judea and Samaria really drive.
> 
> We probably had too much fun filming today’s adventure show. In the process, we’re grateful to have shed more truth on the real situation in Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria.


----------



## rylah (May 3, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (May 5, 2022)

The articles put quote marks around the statement, but it is not even close to what the police statement said.

The police statement:




> We call on the public not to listen to fake news and this wild incitement, which is mostly spread on social media by hostile parties with a foreign interest. It will be clarified that there is no change and no change is planned in the status quo that has existed for many years on the Temple Mount and the holy places in general, both in the context of Muslim prayers there or of tourist visits from abroad and Israelis according to accepted visiting hours. Anyone who upsets the order, incites violence, riots and acts of violence of any kind - will be treated harshly and with zero tolerance. Any support, identification or activity within the framework of terrorist organizations will be handled by the security forces with determination and with all the forces and means at our disposal.


The "quote" from Palestinian media:


> "No change will be made in the arrangements for the *Jews* to *storm Al-Aqsa *tomorrow,. These procedures have been followed for years. There will be no change in the *settlers*' behavior in the *courtyards of Al-Aqsa* tomorrow, and there is no change to the status quo, and that the *settlers' incursions* are part of the procedures followed for years and at specific hours."


They even lie with quotes!

(full article online)









						Palestinian media mistranslating police statement of "Israelis touring Temple Mount" as "Jewish settlers storming Al Aqsa"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 5, 2022)

Readers of a May 3 Indy  op-ed by Ramallah based academic Amjad Abu el Ezz were told that a Palestinian man named Fawaz Hamayel was “murdered” by Israeli occupation forces” last month in “cold-blooded execution” – meaning, for no reason at all.

Here’s the headline and strap line of the op-ed:











Here’s a paragraph from the piece:






This is a lie.

Fawaz Hamayel was killed in clashes with Israeli soldiers near Nablus on April 13th in the context of ongoing counter-terror actions in Beita and other northern West Bank locations in response to a wave of deadly Palestinian attacks against Israelis.  According to reports, including even in the Guardian, Hamayel was killed while participating in a violent riot, which included throwing petrol bombs at soldiers.

Even the official Palestinian Authority’s official news outlet WAFA, and Iran’s PressTV, avoided describing Hamayel’s death as a “murder” or “execution”, instead writing that he was killed during “clashes” with Israeli soldiers.  It’s one thing to say that events surrounding his death are disputed, but the op-ed’s characterisation of his death, as if it’s a fact, as a “murder” and “cold-blooded” Israeli “execution” clearly should have been flagged by editors.

(full article online)










						Indy promotes libel that IDF "executed" a Palestinian man
					

Readers of a May 3 Indy  op-ed by Ramallah based academic Amjad Abu el Ezz were told that a Palestinian man named Fawaz Hamayel was "murdered" by Israeli occ




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 8, 2022)

There is no indication of any inhabitation. Two of them are ruins (as described in detail in the article) and the other two are descriptors of areas. The PEF did not record any village nor orchard or farmland; indeed no hint of any residents. It is all desert and dried up wadis. 

So much for the lie that Palestinians have lived there for generations.

What about more recently?

This Guardian article (linked to in Wikipedia)  claims that Ariel Sharon said in the 1980s that he wanted to create an IDF firing zone there in order to expel the residents there at the time.



> According to the minutes of a 1981 ministerial meeting, the then agriculture minister, Ariel Sharon, later prime minister, proposed creating Firing Zone 918 *with the explicit intention of forcing local Palestinians from their homes. *


This is indeed a Haaretz headline from 2020:





But the article itself quotes nothing about evicting existing residents. It says that Sharon wanted to stop the migration of illegal Palestinian outposts that were spreading to that area:




> The document – minutes of a July 1981 meeting of the Ministerial Committee for Settlement Affairs – indicates that Ariel Sharon, who was the minister of agriculture at the time, proposed that land in the South Hebron Hills be allocated to the Israel Defense Force for live-fire training. Sharon explained that he wanted the military to use the land on account of “the *expansion *of the Arab villagers *from *the hills.”
> 
> He prefaced his remarks by saying: “I want to tell the representatives of the general staff, we want to offer you additional training areas. Additional training areas must be closed in at the border, [between] the bottom of the Hebron Hills and the Judean Desert. *In light of that phenomenon – the spreading of the Arab villagers on the mountainside toward the desert.”*
> 
> Sharon added: “We have an interest in expanding and enlarging the shooting zones there, *in order to keep these areas, which are so vital, in our hands*... Many additional areas for training could be added, and we have a great interest in [the army] being in that place.” An IDF representative said in response: “We’d be very happy to have that.” Later in the meeting it was decided that the agriculture minister’s adviser on settlement affairs would meet with representatives from the IDF and show them the places marked for additional shooting zones “*to keep the areas in our hands*.”



The plain meaning is that the areas were under Israeli control already but, then as now, Palestinians were engaging in land grabs by building new outposts in strategic, empty areas to stop Jews from moving there. (And Jews do the exact same thing when they build outposts against Israeli law.)

This is exactly what the High Court ruled - that there was no evidence that there were any Arabs living in the area of Firing Zone 918 before it was declared, as the Jerusalem Post repors:



> The ruling further explained that the attorneys representing the Palestinians had failed to provide sufficient evidence to prove that the Palestinian herders had used the land prior to the 1980 declaration or that the 3,000 hectares (approximately 7,400 acres) in question were a firing zone.


Palestinian activists can argue about whether the firing zone being built to block Arabs from building illegally in Area C in empty areas is legal under Israeli law. (I see no reason why not.)  They are argue that today there are residents, legal or not, and they have rights not to be evicted. 

But they have no evidence that these were pre-existing villages. On the contrary, there is every indication that Palestinians moved to the firing zone area, deliberately and illegally, to do a land grab in Area C.

The lies are everywhere. The Israeli government and IDF does a really poor job of spreading the truth.

(full article online)









						No, Masafer Yatta is not an ancient Arab community. It was built to steal land from Israel.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 11, 2022)

Blogger Jonathan Hoffman has written a detailed review of ‘Eleven Days in May‘, a film described as an ‘homage to the children killed in Gaza’ during last year’s war, and which has received largely positive reviews in the British media.  The film is screening in theaters in London and throughout the UK.

Hoffman cites important facts, omitted from the film, about the circumstances surrounding the deaths of the Palestinian children.  ‘Eleven Days in May’ is a work of propaganda which erases the context of Hamas terror, their use of human shields, as well as the terror group’s overall indifference to Palestinian lives.  Let’s remember that not one Palestinian child would have died if Hamas hadn’t decided to launch a completely unprovoked barrage of rockets at Jerusalem on May 10 – starting a war they knew they’d lose and would result in death and destruction in the territory they govern.

Here are the important excerpts from Hoffman’s post.

(full article online)










						'Eleven Days in May': anti-Israel propaganda at a cinema near you.
					

Blogger Jonathan Hoffman has written a detailed review of 'Eleven Days in May', a film described as an 'homage to the children killed in Gaza' during last y




					camera-uk.org


----------



## rylah (May 12, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 12, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 12, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (May 12, 2022)

PLO newspaper: Jews fabricated the Holocaust, Hitler was Jewish, Jews are murderous​



Dr. Jamal Abu Nahl, a regular columnist for the Palestinian Al Hayat Press agency - aligned with the PLO - published a screed against Jews on Wednesday. Excerpts:



> A great shock hit the world after the killing of the Palestinian journalist Shireen Abu Akleh, by the bullets of the Nazi Zionist occupation army gang, especially since this crime is added to the black record of the crimes of the occupation, which is full of heinous crimes and massacres.
> 
> But it is not the first crime of this murderous, criminal occupation, because their black and bloody history is filled with a sea of blood, massacres, and murders that still continue on a daily and continuous basis.
> 
> ...



This is not a very unusual article. 

As always, the issue isn't one article written by one hateful little man (who lists a large number of credentials.) 

It is that not a single Palestinian ever stands up and dissociates himself or herself from this hate. 

Amusingly, Al Hayat Press describes itself this way:



> We do not monopolize the truth, and we believe that every issue has two sides, so we will open our pages to all directions without discrimination, and we will respect the other opinion even if it differs with ours, as long as it comes within the framework of commitment to the* etiquette of dialogue and difference, away from insults, defamation and slander, a method that contradicts our values, norms and morals. ,* before it contradicts legal norms, and we always investigate accuracy in transmitting news, and our motto is not important to rush with the most important news to put the right news.



There ya go.










						PLO newspaper: Jews fabricated the Holocaust, Hitler was Jewish, Jews are murderous
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (May 12, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 12, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 12, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 12, 2022)

*Palestinian "Work Accident" top nominees 2022*
*The martyr ‘Issa Ahmed Saad Ghali’ was martyred this evening, 
April 3, 2022, after being "shot by mistake”*

So-called Palestinian Work Accidents are when a terrorist is killed 
or seriously injured through his or his group’s error while preparing to attack Israel.

We have another example. Palestinian Islamic Jihad in Gaza is mourning
the loss of Issa Ahmed Saad Ghali, who was “shot by mistake.”







The Islamic Jihad website (archive) has an Obituary (translation via Google Translate):

_"Al-Quds Brigades, the military wing of the Islamic Jihad Movement in Palestine, mourned one of its loyal knights in the Khan Yunis Brigade, who was martyred after being shot by mistake.
In its military statement, Al-Quds Brigades said: The martyr “Issa Ahmed Saad Ghali” (38 years old) was martyred this evening, Sunday, 2 Ramadan 1443 AH, corresponding to: April 3, 2022 AD, after being shot by mistake, to go to his Lord after a journey A life that has been sacrificed in its entirety for the sake of God as a jihad and in defense of our people in the face of the criminal Zionist occupation.
She added: “We in Saraya al-Quds count our martyr as one of the distinguished Mujahideen who prayed and toured in resistance and giving and had the imprint and impact on the project of resistance and liberation.”

She prayed to the Almighty, the Majestic, the Majestic, to bless the Mujahid Ghali with the vastness of his mercy and dwell in his vast gardens, accompanied by the prophets, the truthful ones, the martyrs, and the good of those are companions, and to inspire his family and relatives patience and solace."













						Palestinian Islamic Jihad Terrorist Dies When “Shot By Mistake”
					

"The martyr 'Issa Ahmed Saad Ghali' (38 years old) was martyred this evening, Sunday, 2 Ramadan 1443 AH, corresponding to: April 3, 2022 AD, after being shot by mistake,"




					legalinsurrection.com
				



_


----------



## rylah (May 12, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 13, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 13, 2022)




----------



## RoccoR (May 13, 2022)

RE:  Palestinian Industry of Lies - Ben Dror Yemini
SUBTOPIC:  Critical Accusations
※→  rylah, et al,

Propaganda by the Palestinians is their greatest weapon.  The pro-Palestinian and anti-Israel effort is to formulate the presentation of information, which is misleading, and disseminated to deliberately deceive the target audiences by promoting a particular political view that is favorable to the pro-Palestinian and anti-Israel cause.



rylah said:


> Pro-Palestinians will still rather believe that the IDF intentionally "executes" journalists


*(COMMENT)*
.
Propaganda is probably the most effective weapon the pro-Palestinian and anti-Israel cause has in their arsenal.  The cost of production and dissemination of pro-Palestinian and anti-Israel propaganda gets more bang for the buck than any other tactical aspect of the pro-Palestinian and anti-Israel campaign.  It is what ramps up the donor contributions to keep a steady flow of dollars necessary to pay the Arab Palestinian employees.  Propaganda is what keeps the UN footing the bill for the ever-expanding roster of UNRWA services from collapsing under its own weight.  And the Propaganda is what keeps the cottage industry of incentives, payments, and stipends on its feet.  It is the power behind the martyr role models and what allows key figures within the Ramallah and Gaza governments the continuing opportunity to collect very large stimulants packages.
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 13, 2022)

A Palestinian Arab journalist with _Al Jazeera_, Shireen Abu Akleh, was shot dead this week in a firefight between Hamas and the Israelis in the West Bank city of Jenin.

Western news outlets initially reported uncritically the Hamas claim that the Israelis had shot her, eagerly regurgitating _Al Jazeera’s _assertion that the Israelis had “assassinated” her “in cold blood.”

When the Israelis said Abu Akleh might have been killed instead by Palestinian gunfire, journalists grudgingly incorporated this into their reporting while continuing to repeat extensively the incendiary but unsupported Palestinian accusation.

At this point, we still don’t know who killed Abu Akleh. But any fair-minded person would say the Israelis are more likely to be telling the truth.

They said that, having gone into Jenin to root out terrorists responsible for a recent wave of murderous attacks, their forces had come under “substantial fire.” After studying what evidence they had, it looked as if Abu Akleh had been felled by a Palestinian bullet.

This was because, in a video from the scene, Arabs are heard shouting: “We hit a soldier; he is lying on the ground.” Since no Israeli soldier had been hurt, however, the suspicion was that this was Abu Akleh.

Moreover, Honest Reporting’s translated commentary on this video contains another crucial line. After the shouts about a soldier on the ground, there’s a further shout: “It’s a woman.”

Hamas, which immediately removed her body, rejected Israel’s suggestion of a joint investigation to establish who did kill her and are refusing to hand over the bullet they removed from her body while insisting that the Israelis fired the fatal shot.

By contrast, the Israelis have made no assertions they can’t back up. They have pointed out the obvious fact that the truth can’t be established unless Hamas operatives bring forward relevant evidence. The fact that they are refusing to co-operate suggests that they have something to hide.

One reason that the genocidal Palestinian Arab agenda has so effectively captured the Western heart is that it weaponizes casualties for which the Palestinian Arabs themselves are actively or intrinsically responsible but for which they blame Israel.
------------
On social media, Sawwaf has celebrated the launching of rockets against civilian targets and effectively called for Israel’s destruction. Talking about this film, he said: “Israel is never punished or deterred by the international community, and so continues to launch war after war on this poor and besieged strip.”

Such remarks should be a giveaway. Yet Western journalists behave as if such people are reliable and honest interlocutors. The film has been hailed as a masterpiece.

Western journalists routinely believe this propaganda not least because Palestinian terrorists control the narrative. News agencies supplying media reports from Gaza use Arab stringers whose lives depend on toeing the Hamas line.

Blogger David Collier, who heroically wades through the sewers of anti-Semitism in order to expose it, notes that the Islamic University in Gaza (where Sawwaf was a student) has units dedicated to turning students into Hamas propaganda stars. Gaza is churning out Hamas activists masked as journalists, charity workers, NGO staff, medical experts and endless “human-rights activists” with their image carefully laundered to dupe a Western audience.



This sealed infrastructure of lies enables Western useful idiots to claim they are incontestably driven by conscience and compassion. That’s why Winslet could state so idiotically about_ Eleven Days in May_: “That my participation in this film could be interpreted as taking a public stand on the rights and wrongs of one of the world’s most tragic and intractable conflicts never entered my thinking.”

Of course, it didn’t. Minds like hers are closed against reality. The lies and distortions about Israel in their heads also exist in the heads of all in their social and cultural circle. Not one person in that circle will question those lies because as soon as they did so, they would find themselves outside it.

Even if the lies are exposed as such, this makes no difference. The images work. The narrative sticks. Israel loses—and will continue to do so unless and until it stops playing defense and catch-up, and seizes control of the narrative instead.

(full article online)









						How Western dupes help propagate murderous Palestinian lies
					

The mainstream media generally choose to believe the Palestinians, even though they routinely lie about Israel. These lies are weapons of war, deployed to incite violence and mass murder. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (May 15, 2022)

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah (May 15, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 15, 2022)

rylah said:


> Propaganda to defame Hindu support for Israel​


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 15, 2022)

Middle East Eye's headline says:




> *Israeli settlers forcibly seize Palestinian-owned building in Hebron*
> Video shows settlers carrying their belongings, including mattresses and suitcases, as they stormed the building



There's only one problem: Not only did a Jewish group purchase the building, but the Al Jabari family that previously owned the building admits it!

From Ibrahim Al Jabari on Facebook, autotranslated to English:





Other members of the Jabari family posted the identical message themselves.

Mohamed Eid al-Jabari sold the building to Abu Ali Harhash of Jerusalem for 500,000 Jordanian dinars ($705,000) - (the autotranslation is wrong.) Harhash then sold it to a Jewish group. 

The al-Jabari family is not alleging that their property was stolen. They are incensed that a member of their family sold the property to someone who almost certainly was acting as a front for the Jewish group, and who probably will take his significant fee and move to Europe or Dubai where he doesn't have to worry as much about being assassinated. 

The building, called Beit HaTekufa, is closer to Kiryat Arba than to the Tomb of the Patriarchs.


(full article online)










						Jews buy a building in Hebron. So, naturally, they are accused of "stealing" it.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (May 15, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (May 18, 2022)

It turns out that the poster is completely fake. Someone Photoshopped a real poster published by left-wing Israeli groups where they claim they will go and demolish the outpost of Homesh - on Saturday, May 28, this year.






I don't know if the fake poster was created by Arabs to spread a libel about Jews or if a Jew created the Photoshop to respond to the left-wing promise to demolish an outpost that had previously been demolished by Israel.

Thousands of Arabic speakers, however, are convinced that Jews are readying to demolish Al Aqsa on May 28. Since I first saw this fake poster this morning, the "destruction" has condemned by PA Adviser for Religious Affairs and Islamic Relations Mahmoud al-Habbash, who parroted the story that right-wing Jews from Lehava posted this graphic. So did the Palestinian Ministry of Foreign Affairs. 

When these rumors pop up, people sometimes get killed. 

The Israeli government has started to debunk rumors in an effort to forestall violence, for example their denial that they will allow a Passover sacrifice on the Temple Mount was reported in Arab media. Perhaps they should set up a webpage to monitor these rumors and instantly debunk them. Even though Arabs will say that the Jews are liars, over time the site can show over history how these rumors never come true and perhaps their denials will at least be read.


(full article online)









						A fake, Photoshopped "Destroy Al Aqsa" poster gets widely reported as true (update)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (May 19, 2022)

> Saudis, Arab states drastically reduce aid to Palestinians​*Arab grants and financial aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) have decreased
> since the beginning of this year by more than 81% compared to last year.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 19, 2022)

Here is a classic example of how a PA libel is created. Starting with a real event or statement, the PA twists and distorts it, turning it into a gross lie.

Following several terror attacks, murders of Israelis, and violent riots during Ramadan, as well as continued Palestinian attempts to harm Israeli citizens, Israeli PM Naftali Bennett instructed the Israeli army and Israeli police to go after the Palestinian “*terrorists* wherever they are.” Bennett specifically emphasized the target as “terrorists”:



> “The instructions are clear – to harm *terrorists* wherever they are, with all kinds of weapons… We are giving the Israeli army and Israeli police full backing to harm *every terrorist* – in Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria, and everywhere else in the land. *Whoever raises a hand against an Israeli civilian or Israeli soldier *– their blood is on their own head.”
> [Israeli daily Maariv, May 17, 2022]


However, to demonize Israel and PM Bennett, and to incite Palestinians to even more violence and terror by creating a sense of danger, which then “justifies” Palestinian terror as “self-defense,” the PA distorted Bennett’s statement. It claimed he instructed Israeli soldiers and police officers “to murder and abuse Palestinian people at their free will” and “use excessive force against the Palestinians wherever they are”:



> “The Palestinian Presidency today warned against… Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett's statements calling on his occupation army *to murder and abuse Palestinian people at their free will*.”
> [WAFA, English edition, official PA news agency, May 17, 2022]





> Headline: “Bennett instructs the occupation army* to use excessive force against the Palestinians wherever they are!*”
> “Israeli occupation Prime Minister Naftali *Bennett instructs to use excessive force against the Palestinians wherever they are* and with all kinds of weapons.”
> [Official PA daily A_l-Hayat Al-Jadida_, May 18, 2022]





> “The [PA] Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Expatriates today criticized statements by Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett in which* he called on his army and police to use excessive force against the Palestinians wherever they are*, saying such statements are incitement to violence against the Palestinian people.”
> 
> [WAFA, English edition, official PA news agency, May 18, 2022



(full article online)






						PA libel: Israeli PM said “Murder and abuse Palestinian people” | PMW Analysis
					

PA libel: Israeli PM said “Murder and abuse Palestinian people”




					palwatch.org


----------



## rylah (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (May 22, 2022)

The official Wafa news agency said:




> A Palestinian teenager was killed and another one injured early this morning by the Israeli occupation forces during an Israeli army raid of Jenin city, north of the occupied West Bank, according to the Ministry of Health.
> 
> It said Amjad Fayed, 17, was killed and another one, 18-years-old, was seriously injured during the raid.
> 
> An Israeli military force stormed Haifa Street in Jenin sparking confrontations with residents during which Israeli soldiers fired live bullets at the Palestinians killing one and injuring another, who was reported in critical condition at a local hospital.



Photos shows a smiling teen:





It doesn't show the full photo, though, with the gun at his belt:





It turns out that Fayed was an Islamic Jihad terrorist. Which they bragged about:




> The* resistance fighter, *Amjad Walid Al-Fayed, was *martyred *at dawn today, Saturday, during armed clashes that took place between *Palestinian resistance fighters *and the Zionist occupation forces that stormed the city of Jenin.
> 
> The Palestinian Ministry of Health announced the death of the 17-year-old Al-Fayed shortly after he was transferred to Ibn Sina Hospital, critically wounded as a result of being targeted by the occupation forces on Haifa Street in Jenin.



Other photos of this child victim:










Which means that Islamic Jihad recruits child soldiers. 

Where are the NGOs that pretend to care about Palestinian children?










						In English, a child victim of Israeli aggression. In Arabic, a heroic fighter and martyr.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2022)

Zionists control the world, buy up media outlets, says Mohamed Hadid
					

"The Zionists have the world under their control, unfortunately. They even want to kill the the [sic] journalists and buy the outlets..." wrote the father of supermodels Bella and Gigi.




					www.jpost.com
				











						Mohamed Hadid Basically Admits He Means Jews When He Speaks of "Zionists"
					

Celebrity real estate developer Mohamed Hadid continues to show how he is one of the worst antisemites currently out there




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (May 25, 2022)

Huwaida Arraf Admits Flotillas Were Never About Getting Humanitarian Aid to Gazans​


Huwaida Arraf admits during her speech to an audience of like-minded Israel-haters, that the Gaza flotillas she helped organize were really never about humanitarian aid (as they had claimed at the time), but rather purely as a PR exercise.

It is truly revolting to hear her speak of poverty in Gaza and the “desperate” need for humanitarian aid, and then her solution for this to be to essentially bring an empty ship only in order to demonize Israel.

Note how the goal of the flotilla was actually _not_ to arrive at Gaza, yet Israel actually allowed them through the first time.

Arraf is basically confirming what we already knew, 
but it is useful to hear it straight from the horse’s mouth.









						Huwaida Arraf Admits Flotillas Were Never About Getting Humanitarian Aid to Gazans
					

Huwaida Arraf just spoke at a parlor meeting broadcast live on Facebook by fellow antisemitic terror supporter Suhair Nafal




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (May 26, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 26, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 26, 2022)

The Palestinian Authority affirms its apartheid land policies
					

PA religious council emphasizes ban on selling land to Jews.




					www.jns.org


----------



## rylah (May 26, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 27, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 27, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 4, 2022)

We have heard rumors, for example, that the EU plans to construct a contiguous belt of structures that will link eastern Jerusalem (which includes the Old City) with Palestinian-controlled areas. Part of the reason for this is likely that the EU has adopted the Palestinians' delusional claims. The Europeans believe they will build on what is already "Palestine" – or, at least, ought to be "Palestine."

It is difficult for rational people to understand true irrationality, so I suspect that the Israeli leadership laughs off the sheer lunacy of the Palestinian vision. But there is a method to the Palestinians' madness, which is to formulate a false reality that the rest of the world buys into, and then insists Israel buy into it as well.

One of the challenges of true sovereignty is to do whatever it takes in order to protect that sovereignty. Israeli leaders will have to learn how to expose the delusions of the Palestinians and disabuse the world of their fantasies.



(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/the-alternative-universe-of-palestinian-sovereignty/


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Jun 8, 2022)

*#Pallywood - Jihad of Idiocy*


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2022)

*Your Daily #Pallywood - Palestinian Industry Of Lies*


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2022)

*Daily #Pallywood - Best Acting Award*


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2022)

*Daily #Pallywood - No Smoking For The Dead*

"Ya'Mahmoud what a hmar,

first, you have to put off the cigarette ..."


----------



## rylah (Jun 10, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Remember when Linda Sarsour was just an ordinary **white girl from New York City?*​Years later, and her transformation is complete: Linda Sarsour is* now officially Black!*
> 
> She later found it *politically expedient* to refer to herself as a_ “woman of color”,_
> even to the point of having *bad photoshop jobs portray her as “dark”*:
> ...


----------



## rylah (Jun 10, 2022)

rylah said:


> *#Pallywood - Jihad of Idiocy*


----------



## rylah (Jun 12, 2022)

*UNRWA Fraud - how Gaza Oligarchs are making
free UN food into a multi-billion business*
​UNRWA warns of deficit calling for steady funding...​


----------



## rylah (Jun 12, 2022)

rylah said:


> Saudis, Arab states drastically reduce aid to Palestinians​*Arab grants and financial aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) have decreased*
> * since the beginning of this year by more than 81% compared to last year.*
> 
> 
> ...



*Lies and self-destruction by any means?
Study in Palestinian propaganda (Pt. 1)*


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 12, 2022)

Writing in Labour List, an independent pro-Labour news site, Bambos Charalambous, MP for Enfield Southgate and shadow minister for the Middle East, penned a piece (“Israel’s occupation of the West Bank and Gaza is a fundamental barrier to peace”, June 2) based on his recent trip to the region sponsored by anti-Zionist NGOs Medical Aid for Palestinians and the Council for Arab and British Understanding.

The disinformation and propaganda about Israel peddled by Charalambous is considerable, but we’ll just focus on a few of the more egregious examples:

In explaining his support for a two-state solution, he cites, as one of the obstacles to such an outcome, Israel’s “occupation” of Gaza.

(full article online)










						Labour MP falsely accuses Israel of separating Palestinian babies from their mothers
					

Writing in Labour List, an independent pro-Labour news site, Bambos Charalambous, MP for Enfield Southgate and shadow minister for the Middle East, penned a pi




					camera-uk.org


----------



## rylah (Jun 12, 2022)

Palestinian Fauxtography: Exploiting US children's photos​*If facts were on their side, why the need for these disgusting lies?*

The following was re-posted by a Israel-hater late last year,
but has only just now come to my attention.





Since this particular post has been shared 111 times, this really means the photo in this context has been shared way more in total, reaching thousands of people, if not more.


Except here’s the thing. The photo was stolen from a blog written by the parents of a little boy in the US diagnosed with a lower limb abnormality called Fibular Hemimelia.

















						Palestinian Fauxtography of the Day: A Childhood (And Photo) Stolen
					

The following was posted by a Israel-hater late last year but has only just now come to my attention




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Jun 12, 2022)

rylah said:


> Saudis, Arab states drastically reduce aid to Palestinians​*Arab grants and financial aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) have decreased*
> * since the beginning of this year by more than 81% compared to last year.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rylah (Jun 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Lies and self-destruction by any means?
> Study in Palestinian propaganda (Pt. 1)*



*When facts fail narrative - spice up bad acting with Photoshop
Study in Palestinian propaganda (Pt.2)

*


----------



## rylah (Jun 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Remember when Linda Sarsour was just an ordinary white girl from New York City?*​Years later, and her transformation is complete: Linda Sarsour is* now officially Black!*
> 
> She later found it *politically expedient* to refer to herself as a_ “woman of color”,_
> even to the point of having *bad photoshop jobs portray her as “dark”*:





rylah said:


>



*Palestinian Industry of Lies - 'Black-face' & exploitation of suffering and history of others*

Do you know other American politicians and activists literally using 'Blackface'?
If they believed they had roots or history, or that their cause was about justice,
why the need to go to such lows?

**


----------



## rylah (Jun 13, 2022)

*When present day Nazis "feel threatened" - by their incitement against Jews










						Mapping Project Supporter and Terror Supporter Cries Her Life Is Now in Danger
					

Meet Calla Walsh, a member of BDS Boston who disseminated the insidious, antisemitic Mapping Project again and again




					www.israellycool.com
				



*


----------



## rylah (Jun 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Remember when Linda Sarsour was just an ordinary **white girl from New York City?*​She  found it was *politically expedient* to refer to herself as a_ “woman of color”,_
> even to the point of having *bad photoshop jobs portray her as “dark”*.
> Years later, and her transformation is complete: *
> Linda Sarsour is now officially Black!    *
> ...





rylah said:


> *Palestinian Industry of Lies - 'Black-face' & exploitation of suffering and history of others*
> 
> Do you know other American politicians and activists literally using 'Blackface'?
> If they believed they had roots or history, or that their cause was about justice,
> ...



*Ever ask why no Africans ever allowed in 
any of  the Pal-Arab governments? *


----------



## rylah (Jun 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Remember when Linda Sarsour was just an ordinary white girl from New York City?*​She found it was *politically expedient* to refer to herself as a_ “woman of color”,_
> even to the point of having *bad photoshop jobs portray her as “dark”*.
> Years later, and her transformation is complete:*
> Linda Sarsour is now officially Black!*





rylah said:


> *Palestinian Industry of Lies - 'Black-face' & exploitation of suffering and history of others*
> 
> Do you know other American politicians and activists literally using 'Blackface'?
> If they believed they had roots or history, or that their cause was about justice,
> why the need to go to such lows?





rylah said:


> *Ever ask why no Africans ever allowed in
> any of  the Pal-Arab governments? *


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 14, 2022)

A video report in the Independent (“Palestinian bride holds wedding at ruins of her Jerusalem house demolished by Israeli authorities”, June 12), by Eleonora Girotto, included the unchallenged claim that “it is almost impossible [for Palestinians in Jerusalem] to get building authorisation from the city, forcing them to build homes without permits”.






As CAMERA has previously demonsrated, this assertion – attributed in the article to annonymous “Palestinians” – is contradicted by the data.  In fact, the proportion of the total permits issued in east Jerusalem that went to Palestinian neighborhoods in that part of the city (where most Jerusalem Palestinians live) has averaged around 40% in recent years.

(full article online)









						Indy accepts false Palestinian claim on Jerusalem building permits
					

A video report in the Independent ("Palestinian bride holds wedding at ruins of her Jerusalem house demolished by Israeli authorities", June 12), by Eleonora




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 16, 2022)

Israel's actions in Jerusalem will lead to a “religious war… [that] will reach the US, Europe, and the entire world,” and “will exterminate everything.” These are threats coming from PA Chairman Abbas’ official spokesmen and advisors. However, all these PA warnings and threats are based on libels and lies. 

The libel that Israel is planning the destruction of the Al-Aqsa Mosque in order to build a Jewish Temple in its place is one of the most potent and long-standing PA libels. As a prelude to this alleged Israeli plan, the PA claims Israel is also preparing a “division according to areas and times” of the Temple Mount – what the PA refers to as the Al-Aqsa Mosque plaza and defines as “belonging only to Muslims.” The alleged division would allow Jews and Muslims to pray at the site in separate places and at separate times. This would constitute a change in what is perceived to be the so-called “status quo” at the site, which de facto is interpreted to mean Jews are only allowed to enter the Temple Mount, but not to conduct individual or communal prayers there. 

Answering the incessant PA claims that the “division according to areas and times” of the Temple Mount is an actual Israeli plan, former Israeli PM Netanyahu has stated numerous times that the Israeli government has no intention of ‎changing the status quo. 

In July 2021, Israeli PM Naftali Bennett confirmed that “there is no change in the status quo.”  

Regardless, the PA presents “the division according to times” to Palestinians as an actual Israeli plan and an imminent danger foreboding the establishment of “the alleged Temple” in place of the Al-Aqsa Mosque. As documented by Palestinian Media Watch, the libel has propelled many a terror attack, and has been justified by Palestinians as the “defense of Al-Aqsa.”.” Recently, the libel was repeated on official PA TV:  












(full article online)









						PA: World War III if Jews are allowed to pray on the Temple Mount, Judaism’s holiest site  | PMW Analysis
					

PA: World War III if Jews are allowed to pray on the Temple Mount, Judaism’s holiest site




					palwatch.org


----------



## rylah (Jun 20, 2022)

Palestinian Propaganda Fail of the Day: The Jerusalem Sea Edition​Anti-Israel propagandists would like everyone know just how precious
their beloved Jerusalem, “eternal capital of Palestine” is.

So much so, they can’t even identify it.






Probably, too lazy this time to photoshop the sea out as they usually do
because they summarily deleted the post.

*Update*: And this isn’t even the first time anti-Israel propagandists prove
they cannot even identify Jerusalem, despite claiming to love it so.

*Update*: They deleted the post, following much mocking,
and replaced it with this:












						Palestinian Propaganda Fail of the Day: The Jerusalem Sea Edition
					

Anti-Israel Facebook page Olive Palestine would like everyone to know just how precious their beloved Jerusalem is.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 20, 2022)

I showed last month that Masafer Yatta is a relatively recent set of illegal outposts, with no residents or structures outside ruins mentioned in the 19th century Survey of Western Palestine.

This 1935 map also shows nothing in that area:







Some recent aerial photos showing that the area was nearly empty as recently as 1997. Here are comparisons of areas as they looked then (at the beginning of the land grab) and in 2021:







 The residents showed their own evidence of residency in the area in recent decades, and the Israeli High Court said that their photos were only showing evidence that there *weren't *any permanent structures there.




> For the sake of example, our focus will be on the aerial photographs of "Khirbet al-Fahit" presented by the respondents ("al-Fahit" according to the petitioners). In 1967 and 1981 the area was completely empty of buildings. Some development is evident during the years 1990 and 1991. In 2001 it is evident that a number of buildings were already built in Kharbit, and such were built more and more in 2007, 2009, 2011 and 2012.





> An identical picture is revealed from the aerial photographs attached by the petitioners and even more clearly. It can also be seen that in 1972 and 1981 there is no evidence of buildings in the area compared to 2011, when there is a lot of construction on the site.





> The same is true with regard to Khirbet Hilweh ("Al Hilweh" according to the petitioners). There is not much room to doubt that in the early years (1967, 1979, 1981 and even 1991) there is no evidence of construction on the site. However in the years 2007, 2009, 2011 and 2012 more and more buildings and houses were built.  There is a sharp and noticeable difference between the photos from the early period (in 1972, 1981 and even 1993) and the photo from 2011 in which  construction can be clearly identified.


The Regavim NGO gives the true origins of the illegal outposts:



> This is how these "villages" were born: The shepherds of Yatta, who lived in brick and mortar homes, would sleep in the natural caves in the grazing areas during certain seasons, rather than trekking back to the village each night. After the IDF closed off the area, the shepherds were permitted to continue to graze their flocks there; the IDF gave them a few days' warning before live-fire exercises to insure that no one got hurt. But the give-them-an-inch-and they'll-demand-a-mile dynamic soon set in, and the Palestinian Authority jumped in and began to fund construction and provide materials for permanent structures. Foreign interests funded infrastructure projects for the "indigenous farmers" - laying the water and electricity lines that enabled more and more people to set themselves up on the "free" land and build additional homes - all funded by European donations. This pattern was repeated all through the area; this was proven in the High Court of Justice - by the plaintiffs themselves!


But the IDF willingness to compromise meant that instead of dealing with the illegal construction early, they allowed it to become much more of a problem.



> The first petitions regarding Masafer Yatta were filed over 20 years ago - by leftist organizations that tried to wrest control of the area out of the State's hands. There were temporary injunctions issued, which were not only ignored, they were trampled. Rather than tear down the few structures that had popped up in the firing zone, the IDF kept pulling back, limiting the area it used for training in order to avoid harming the squatters who, for their part, pulled out all the stops and poured massive resources into more and more construction and development. What started off as a few structures in contained areas metastasized into hundreds of structures, many hundreds of residents, and a brand new fake-news international humanitarian crisis. A full two decades passed before the High Court finally admitted what had been clear from the start, and what Regavim has been saying all along: The Arab claims to this land are fake news, the claim that Israel is dispossessing indigenous people is a lie - and the State of Israel has allowed its own delusions that it can compromise on our national interest to cause massive local and international damage.


The court decision also noted that the vast majority of petitioners still have homes in the places they moved from to grab this seemingly free land from the State of Israel. In other words, the claim that over 1000 Palestinians will be "homeless" is yet another lie. They have their original homes.

There are no indigenous residents of "Masafer Yatta." The land was always empty and the only reason anyone lives there today is because Palestinians are trying to steal all the previously empty lands they can and claim that they were always there. 

(full article online)









						More truth about "Masafer Yatta"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 20, 2022)

A Tweet by Ahmed says:

A children's tour in the city of #Acre
#Palestine via the "Cargo" dating
back to 1931, where children take a
tour for a small amount


----------



## rylah (Jun 21, 2022)

rylah said:


> *When facts fail narrative - spice up bad acting with Photoshop
> Study in Palestinian propaganda (Pt.2)
> 
> *



*Using random photos of Syria to say it is from Gaza*
*Study in Palestinian propaganda (Pt.3) *

When your followers are brainwashed
to share pictures of the *'sea in Jerusalem'**,*
99.9% will never know the difference anyway.


----------



## rylah (Jun 21, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Palestinian Industry of Lies - 'Black-face' & exploitation of suffering and history of others*
> 
> Do you know other American politicians and activists literally using 'Blackface'?
> If they believed they had roots or history, or that their cause was about justice,
> ...





rylah said:


> ​Palestinian Fauxtography: exploiting US children​for Propaganda​*If facts were on their side, why the need for these disgusting lies?*
> 
> The following was re-posted by a Israel-hater late last year,
> but has only just now come to my attention.
> ...




*Let's be Reasonable: "Cherokee are Muslims" *


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Jun 22, 2022)

rylah said:


> Propaganda to smear Hindu support for Israel​



*Why Al Jazeera hates Nas Daily?*

Watch the entire discussion on The Ranveer Show


----------



## rylah (Jun 22, 2022)

rylah said:


> Palestinian Propaganda Fail of the Day: The Jerusalem Sea Edition​Anti-Israel propagandists would like everyone know just how precious
> their beloved Jerusalem, “eternal capital of Palestine” is.
> 
> So much so, they can’t even identify it.
> ...


----------



## rylah (Jun 22, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Why Al Jazeera hates Nas Daily?*
> 
> Watch the entire discussion on The Ranveer Show


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 22, 2022)

Next month, for the first time, the Maccabiah Games - a sort of Jewish Olympics - will be held in Jerusalem, along with Haifa and Netanya. 

Even though the Games have been held in Jerusalem before (2001, 2013, 2017), Israel haters are trying to frame this is a new horrible Judaization of Jerusalem.

Palestinian news site Daf interviews an "expert" to describe how awful this is:




> In this regard, Jerusalem researcher Fakhri Abu Diab says that this Judaization event will be attended by 10,000 Jewish athletes from 60 countries around the world.
> 
> In his interview with Safa Agency, he explained that this marathon differs from the previous flag marches because the last marches were attended by settlers from inside historical Palestine only.
> 
> He added, "According to the path and plan specified by the occupation municipality, this march or marathon *will not enter the Islamic Quarter and the Old City in order to avoid the anger and reaction of the Jerusalemites and to convey a message to the Jewish arrivals that Jerusalem lives in peace and security*."



You get that? When Jews march through Arab neighborhoods in Jerusalem, it is "provocative" and meant to insult local Arabs. But when Jews *avoid *marching through Arab neighborhoods, it is because they are lying schemer who want to give a false impression of the city.

In short, no matter what Israel does, it is doing it to hurt Arabs.

Which is what this "expert" goes on to say:




> Abu Diab asserts that *the aim of this event is purely political but with a sports cover,* and it is an attempt to march new flags with the aim of demonstrating Israeli sovereignty in Jerusalem and raising the Israeli flag.
> 
> The researcher considers that the occupation clearly uses culture for political and Judaizing purposes.
> 
> ...



Just a call for violence, in a mainstream (non-Islamist) news site, to disrupt a sporting event. Nothing to see here. 

The Maccabiah Games have been going on since 1932. This year some 10,000 athletes are expected, making it the third largest sporting event in the world. 










						Palestinians say Maccabiah Games are a propaganda ploy to Judaize Jerusalem
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 22, 2022)

Naftaly Yeffet, also known as Jachnun Supremacist or @JachnunEmpire, is one of a select group of pro-Israel advocates using their skills in their free time, to fight against the lies about Israel. Some of us share important content about Israel that regular people might otherwise not see. Others write blogs, covering what the media will not, at least not with any objectivity. Then there are those on Twitter, who hunt and expose anti-Israel propaganda and attitudes for what they are. Naftaly Yeffet, a resident of Toronto and a dual citizen of Canada and Israel, would be in this latter category.

Photos are a primary vehicle for antisemites to spread lies about Israel. Images work because they have emotional impact. A tweeted photo of an Iraqi soldier holding a gun to the head of an elderly Kuwaiti woman in a _jalabiya_, for example, can be presented as cruel IDF soldier about to shoot old woman from the Dheisheh refugee camp. Yeffet, a former IDF combat soldier, finds the haters and their photos, and uncovers them both for what they are. The format Yeffet has settled upon is tweeting their photos alongside the originals, captioned “shot” and “chase.”

There is a whole underworld of haters out there, who will use any means toward their work of driving the Jews into the sea. Poisoning minds is one step in that direction. Picture, if you will, a hater at his work, late at night, sorting through images on the ‘net wondering which one to pick to advance his narrative of evil. Imaging him setting out to lie, knowing that his hate has no basis, it just is, and knowing too, that the Jews are innocent of the “crimes” he recites.

Yeffet then, is his exact opposite. He is a hero for truth, using his free time and his skills, to do good in the world. We all do what we can for our people and for Israel. This is how Naftaly Yeffet does it:



(full article and other tweets online )









						Shot Chaser: Jachnun Supremacist Whoops Jew-Hating Propagandists in the Night (Judean Rose)
					

Naftaly Yeffet, featured in this interview, exposes anti-Israel propaganda photos from his computer in his free time.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (Jun 23, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> It is a 5.56. That is what Israel uses.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 23, 2022)

A palestinian propagandist on Twitter tweeted out the following, supposedly to prove that “Palestine” somehow existed (the existence of British Mandate Palestine is not in dispute by anyone):






Since this photo seems to have been taken before the establishment of the state of Israel, those flags were technically not Israeli flags at the time, but rather Zionist flags:


> Blue and white flags began to appear in Israel towards the end of the nineteenth century. A blue and white flag was flown in Rishon LeZion in 1885 and then in 1891 a blue and white flag with a blue star was flown in Nachalat Reuven.
> The flag evolved over the following years and a similar design began to be used for all Zionist occasions, such as the dedication of the Zion Hall at the B’nai Zion Educational Society in Boston in 1891.
> A few years later Theodor Herzl proposed a white flag with seven golden stars but the idea failed to gain traction. In 1897 David Wolffsohn (a prominent early Zionist and the second president of the Zionist Organization), who had been invited by Herzl to the Zionist Congress, wrote:
> _At the behest of our leader Herzl, I came to Basle to make preparations for the Zionist Congress. Among many other problems that occupied me then was one that contained something of the essence of the Jewish problem. What flag would we hang in the Congress Hall? Then an idea struck me. We have a flag—and it is blue and white. The talith (prayer shawl) with which we wrap ourselves when we pray: that is our symbol. Let us take this Talith from its bag and unroll it before the eyes of Israel and the eyes of all nations. So I ordered a blue and white flag with the Shield of David painted upon it. That is how the national flag, that flew over Congress Hall, came into being._


In other words, all Ahmed succeeded in showing is a lovely photo of Jewish kids longing for a Jewish state to call home – which they achieved some time later.
So let’s all thank Ahmed for the history lesson!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 23, 2022)

Jezebel had an article recently about Palestinian female prisoners and how awful their lives supposedly are behind bars. 




Written by Wafa Aludaini, a Gaza activist, the entire article praises these prisoners as it describes their supposed plight. And they are all wonderful people:



> Far from the eye of international media, 32 Palestinian women are currently political prisoners languishing in Israeli occupation prisons, according to Addameer, a Palestinian NGO that monitors the treatment of Palestinian prisoners and offers legal support. Behind the walls of Hasharon and Damon in Israel wait *mothers, students, journalists, teachers.*



Oh, they also happen to be terrorists.

The article never describes the crimes that put them in prison to begin with. They are innocent lambs, all 32 of them.

There is one exception, which shows how little Jezebel cares about fact checking- the story of Israa Jaabis:



> On October 11, 2015, Israa was transporting some household items to her new home near her place of work in Jerusalem. On that fateful day, she was carrying a gas cylinder in the car, according to her sister Mona Jaabis. As she headed down the road towards an Israeli checkpoint, the gas canister burst into flames. The car’s airbag activated, causing an explosion. Israa ran out of the car, calling for help from the Israeli police manning the checkpoint. But the police summoned more security, and asked Israa to enter the burning car, causing her to suffer severe burns that have greatly affected her mobility. She was arrested and given an 11-year sentence for attempted murder; Israeli authorities claimed she intended to explode the car. No evidence was presented, and she vehemently denied the charges.


Here's what really happened:



> On Oct. 11, 2015, Israa Jaabis, 31, was en route to her home in Jerusalem, about 500 meters away from the A-Zaim checkpoint in Jerusalem's eastern suburbs on the road from Ma'aleh Adumim. Stopped by a police office for suspicious driving, she exited the vehicle.
> 
> "*The driver then shouted 'Allah Hu Akbar'  and detonated an explosive device*," a police spokeswoman said. The rigged cooking gas cylinder inside the car caused the vehicle to burst into flames.
> 
> Security forces found hand-written notes in her possession that contained messages of support for "martyrs," a euphemism for those killed in the commission of a terrorist act.



Her cousin was involved in a tractor attack the year before.

The police officer who stopped her was burned by the explosion. 

These women are terrorists and Wafa Aludaini knows it. This is a propaganda piece. Aludaini's Twitter feed includes conspiracy theories that have no basis, like Israel is planning to build a synagogue on Al Aqsa or that Israel shoots "acid bullets" to further hurt the people they shoot. 

She is so extreme that she bragged three times that she was tweeting to support Al Aqsa with one hand while taking care of her sick child with her other:

(full article online)









						US women's magazine lionizes Palestinian female terrorists
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 23, 2022)

[. How Arabs like to fool themselves.  The drivers license was issued by the BRITISH government under their Mandate for Palestine for the Jewish rebuilding of their nation.   It did not come from a country called Palestine, governed by Palestinians.   Just a small detail they pass over ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 23, 2022)

The editor of Ma'an, Nasser Al-Lahham, recently took ill. Palestinian president Mahmoud Abbas called him up to wish him a full recovery. Ma'an, while independent, is largely aligned with Fatah.

And two recent editorials by al-Lahham are quite insane.

In one rant where he says that all Israeli natural gas is really Palestinian, he starts off saying that Israel is erasing the name "Yafo" (Jaffa) from the map and replacing it with Tel Aviv.



> When the Zionist gangs occupied Jaffa in 1948, the name of the city remained Jaffa until now, but Israel continued to expand its settlement construction in Tel Aviv , to the point of saying that it is the city of Tel Aviv in order to cancel the name of the Arab coastal city, which is Jaffa.


Tel Aviv merged with Jaffa (Yafo) in 1950, and over seven decades later, the official name of the city remains Tel Aviv Yafo.





That's not a very good erasure.

Al-Lahham wrote something even more bizarre recently, claiming there is a "Palestinian curse" that is destroying the United States:




> I am convinced that Palestine has a stronger curse than the curse of the Pharaohs. And that everyone who attacked the people of Palestine and their just cause became an example for those who are considered.
> 
> And after the United States failed to create any moral or political balance in the world and oppressed the people of Palestine. It began to crumble like dominoes, at the gates of the ancient East.
> 
> And after it failed in Jerusalem and embodied its injustice in the Trump deal, the youth tore the pictures of US President Trump and trampled on them with slippers. The era of America's defeat has begun to appear everywhere in the world, in Venezuela, Cuba, Colombia, Brazil and even Iran.



Here is an editor of a newspaper, a newspaper that is quoted worldwide and considered moderate - and he thinks that the US is in decline because Palestinian youths ripped up photos of Donald Trump. 

I'd like to say that al-Lahham's mental faculties have been affected by his mystery illness, but he's been writing crazy things for years. 



			https://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2022/06/mainstream-palestinian-newspaper-editor.html


----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> *UNRWA Fraud - how Gaza Oligarchs are making
> free UN food into a multi-billion business*
> 
> 
> UNRWA warns of deficit calling for steady funding...​



*Al Jazeera propaganda and the UNRWA fraud *


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 29, 2022)

On Tuesday, Hamas' Al Qassam Brigades published a video showing Hisham al-Sayed, one of two Israeli men being held by the terror group in the Gaza Strip, hooked up to an oxygen mask.

Al-Sayed is a Bedouin with mental health problems - but Hamas insists that he is an Israeli soldier. 

Much of the anti-Israel Arabic media is happily parroting the claim, since it would look really bad for Hamas to have kidnapped a mentally ill Arab civilian whom their allies in the human rights community call "Palestinian."

According to Abu Ali Express, as soon as Hamas released this video Palestinians on social media started making fun of Hamas. They had been led to believe that Hamas had captured a Jewish Israeli soldier, and al-Sayed obviously is neither Jewish nor a soldier. They wondered about the timing of trying to pressure Israel to make a prisoner swap when the government is in limbo, they sarcastically asked whether he was on a hunger strike or whether his family could visit - showing the difference between Arabs in Israeli prisons and this Arab in Hamas custody.

Yet some are doubling down, still insisting that al-Sayed is a soldier. A Nablus academic is upset at the pushback, saying, "The cheap media underestimates the achievement of the Palestinian resistance and depicts it as murderous monsters who hold a mentally ill person for political purposes, even though the prisoner is a combat soldier!!"





One popular tweet reproduces his wallet showing a bus card for the Metropoline Public Transportation, claiming that the bus line really only transports soldiers and no ordinary Israeli citizen holds such a pass. (It isn't true.) 

Tellingly, Al Jazeera Arabic calls him a soldier as well. (I cannot find coverage of this in AJ English.)

Hamas' narrative falls apart when people see that they are holding an Arab hostage. 











						Pro-Hamas Arabic media still insisting that captured Israeli Arab is a "soldier"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Using random photos of Syria to say it is from Gaza*
> *Study in Palestinian propaganda (Pt.3) *
> 
> When your followers are brainwashed
> ...





rylah said:


> *Palestinian Industry of Lies - 'Black-face' & exploitation of suffering and history of others*
> 
> Do you know other American politicians and activists literally using 'Blackface'?
> If they believed they had roots or history, or that their cause was about justice,
> ...



*Play both 'terrible Jew' and 'poor Arab' *
*| Study in Palestinian propaganda (Pt.4)

*


----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Why Al Jazeera hates Nas Daily?*
> 
> Watch the entire discussion on The Ranveer Show





rylah said:


> Propaganda to defame Hindu support for Israel​



Al Jazeera & the Propaganda factory | #QatarFiles Episode 1​
The shady transaction by the Qatari government to fund Jihadists and Radical Islamists
against India is discussed in this debate. Vineet Malhotra brings us the debate.

​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 1, 2022)

Every Friday, one sees two contradictory narratives in Palestinian media.

One says how Israel limits the number of people visiting Al Aqsa Mosque. The other says how many people went there to pray.





Today some 55,000 Muslims visited the site to worship there (and probably play some soccer.)  That's a sold out football stadium of people. And just like at sports and concert venues, Israeli police check the crowds for weapons. 

But no one writes articles after every sporting event and major concert about how intrusive the guards were. 

Only on the Temple Mount.










						A stadium full of people that visit Al Aqsa every Friday - with claims that Israel makes it so hard for them
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 3, 2022)

As the US has finally pressured the Palestinian Authority to hand over the bullet that they claim killed Shireen Abu Akleh (and Israel is handing over the only weapon that they say could have shot in her direction on May 11,) it is worth looking a little more at how the main "eyewitness" to her death is a pathological liar.

We've already discussed how Jenin journalist Ali Samoudi was known decades ago to prompt "witnesses" to say whatever lies would be most dramatic in accusing Israel of crimes. There is no reason to think he would act any differently himself when he is the witness himself. 

On May 11, Samoudi said that this is what happened (CAMERA's translation




> ’After several minutes we heard the sound of bullets pouring on us from the direction where the occupation’s soldiers were concentrated,* they were on the rooftops of the buildings *in front of us. [This was] amidst the shouts of Palestinian citizens, calling us: get down to the ground, the snipers are targeting you.’
> 
> “Samoudi says: ‘*I was hit by a bullet at the lower back*, and Shireen shouted: ‘Ali was hit, Ali was hit.’ Not even a few seconds went by before Shireen fell on the ground after blood covered her face, and *one of the colleagues carried us to the graveyard’s fence to protect us from the soldiers’ bullets, which went on for 10 minutes nonstop*.’
> 
> “He said: ‘I was miraculously spared from certain death after *a bullet hit me in the lower back, *but the doctors described my condition as moderate. However the diagnosis requires hospitalization for several days, to make sure there are no complications in the coming hours.’



This is a series of lies.

There were two volleys of bullets. Ali Samoudi can be seen in this screenshot (7:06) right before the first volley, as one of the journalists with light colored sleeves in the background less than a second before the shooting:





Here is a video showing the above scene, and then a synced video showing Samoudi rushing to a car *before *the second round of shots.



*Samoudi didn't witness Abu Akleh get shot. *She was killed in the second round of gunfire, after trying to take cover. Samoudi wasn't helped by anyone. He wasn't pinned down for ten minutes of gunfire. 

And he wasn't hit in the lower back. He was grazed in the shoulder, as his own video at the hospital shows quite clearly, rushing from that same car to the emergency room where he videos everything.



Here you can see his wound on his left shoulder:





But AP reported weeks later, based on his "testimony:" 




> Samoudi said the soldiers* fired a warning shot,*causing him to duck and run backwards. The second shot *hit him in the back*. Abu Akleh was shot in the head and appears to have died instantly,
> 
> .... Samoudi says the bullet that struck him *shattered, leaving some fragments inside his back. *



Sounds dramatic. And provably false.

The New York Times was somewhat more accurate in what his injury was, but still exaggerating it:



> “They’re shooting at us,” Mr. Samoudi shouted. He turned around, he said, and *felt his back explode* as a bullet pierced his protective vest and tore through his left shoulder.
> 
> “‘Ali’s been hit, Ali’s been hit!’” Ms. Abu Akleh shouted, Mr. Samoudi recalled. It was the last time he would hear her voice.



No female voice can be heard in the video.

It appears likely that Samoudi was hit from the *front *in the first volley - he made up the story of a warning shot, turning around and being hit from behind because that makes Israeli soldiers look worse. (Later he said there were no warning shots.) 

He said that the soldiers were on rooftops of buildings before he knew that *there were no soldiers in buildings* - so that part of his "testimony" disappeared after May 11. 

And AP shows him, absurdly, in a wheelchair eight days later in the same spot. He clearly never needed a wheelchair - he ran quite quickly about 20 meters in ten seconds to the car after supposedly being "shot in the lower back."





His posing in a wheelchair is pure Pallywood.

By the time the New York Times interviewed him, it was already clear that he was an accomplished liar. Yet they still quote him as if he is a credible witness.

But here's the thing: Ali Samoudi is not an anomaly. Most Palestinian witnesses to events, when they give their names, will say what the Palestinian Authority or Hamas want them to say. They are conditioned to always blame Israel no matter what, even when evidence points to Palestinian terrorist culpability.  After all these years, one would think that reporters would treat Palestinian "eyewitness" testimony with the knowledge that they are often either enthusiastic accomplices in trying to make up stories about Israel (as Samoudi has been) or frightened of saying something that their leaders do not want to be said.


(vide videos online)









						The Pallywood lies of "eyewitness" Ali Samoudi
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 3, 2022)

*Crypto worth ₹4 crore stolen from Delhi man found in Hamas’s wallets.*










						Delhi man’s stolen crypto lands up in Hamas military wing’s wallets
					

The transactions were made to the banned organisation’s wing, al-Qassam Brigades.




					www.businesstoday.in


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 6, 2022)

The official Palestinian Wafa news agency writes:


> Israel is using withheld corpses of Palestinians for use in laboratories of medical schools in flagrant violation of human rights, today said Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh.
> 
> “The (Israeli) occupation authorities are augmenting the pain of the families bereaved at the loss of their children by withholding the corpses of their children and *using them in the laboratories of medical schools in Israeli universities *in flagrant violation of human rights, values, principles and scientific ethics,” said Shtayyeh in remarks at the start of the weekly cabinet meeting held in Ramallah.
> 
> He called on universities around the world to boycott those Israeli universities involved in the withholding and the exploitation of the corpses of Palestinians killed by Israeli army gunfire in order to put pressure on the Israeli occupation authorities to show respect for the dead Palestinians and to immediately release the dozens of withheld corpses so that their families can bid them farewell in a manner that befits them and respect their feelings.



This is fiction. And it is being repeated in media worldwide.

Usually, Palestinian fantasies about Israel are based on a wild misreading of a tiny kernel of truth, and this is no exception. 

Israel withholds the bodies of Palestinian terrorists for various reasons, often to prevent violent riots at their funerals. The main site that the bodies are held is the Abu Kabir Forensic Institute,whose official name is the L. Greenberg National Institute of Forensic Medicine. 

The institute is a department of the Israeli Health Ministry and affiliated with the Sackler Faculty of Medicine at the University of Tel Aviv.

That affiliation is probably the source of Shtayyeh's blood libel, as there have been previous calls to boycott Tel Aviv University for its affiliation with the forensics institute. Shtayyeh has added the idea that the university uses the corpses in its laboratories, and from there it is easy to expand the lie to all Israeli medical schools. 

Normally, when a prime minister is caught in such an obvious lie, the media would be merciless in calling it out. The leader would be chastened and would be more careful in future statements to avoid embarrassment. 

But Palestinian leaders have no such fear. Even though Israel has more foreign journalists per capita than any other country, and even though this story was reported in English in the official Palestinian news site, there is no media interest in a top public official spouting antisemitic lies.

The Israeli government rarely comments on these fabrications, because they know how the media would handle it. Instead of emphasizing that a Palestinian leader is blatantly lying, the media would detail stories from the 1990s when Israel did remove corneas and other tissues from a small number of bodies of Israelis, Palestinians and foreign workers, a practice that ended decades ago. Readers would end up with the impression that there is something to the story, and probably Israel is doing really bad things to these bodies today, and how awful it is to withhold bodies of terrorists anyway. 

This underlying hate for Israel is the reason that Palestinian leaders can lie with impunity.











						Today's blood libel: Palestinian PM accuses Israeli medical schools of experimenting on Palestinian bodies
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 6, 2022)

[ If only they would use their talents for good ]

Dalia Hatuqa is a well-regarded and award-winning Palestinian journalist, who has published in Time, the Washington Post, The Economist and elsewhere. 

She wrote a Twitter thread yesterday about her frustrations at the delay of crossing the border between Jordan and Israel - blaming Israel for the delay.




> There is currently a three hour wait at the Jordanian side of Allenby Bridge. Many of the people here are American citizens. Now tell me why the US is busy working on a visa waiver for Israel while we rot in literal hell at the border crossing
> 
> Still waiting. Been here since 11. *Just been told by the Jordanian side that the number system they have doesn’t apply to people whose names are put on the list by a “minister” or someone “high up”. *Some guy just told me he didn’t get a number and he already left for the Israeli side.
> 
> ...



You see, the evil Israelis are intent on humiliating Palestinians, and that's the reason for the delay, according to this award-winning journalist.

When someone commented to her, "Chill lady. I queued 3 hours at Heathrow yesterday." she responded, "Shut up. Queuing at Heathrow is a whole other ball game. You have no idea what you’re talking about. I don’t usually respond to nobodys but* it’s obvious you’re privileged and have never tasted humiliation like this*."

For Palestinians, every slight is a "humiliation" that is directed at them. No one else has problems, no one else suffers, and every Palestinian who is inconvenienced is a victim of a direct attack on their Palestinianism.

The problems at the Allenby Bridge crossing have nothing to do with "humiliation." It is very simple: the number of travelers is too high for the facilities to handle at peak times. (Ironically, Arabs call the crossing "Karama" - which means "dignity.")

UltraPal has an article about the delays at the crossing. It mentions that this is an issue every year during summer vacation - a crossing that normally takes one hour now take more than 8 (more than Hatuqa's journey.)  It is worse this year as people want to be with their families for the upcoming Eid al Adha holiday. 

The article highlights something that Hatuqa only alludes to: the delays prompt people to bribe Jordanian officials, who let some people go through first, and this exacerbates the problem for the rest.

UltraPal is not a pro-Israel publication but at no point does it claim that Israel is the reason for the delays. It does mention that Palestinian officials who are also at the crossing add to the delays themselves by searching travelers for smuggled cigarettes before they go on buses to the PA-controlled areas. 

To Palestinians, Israel is the yin and yang of all evil, therefore all their troubles are Israel's fault. This has the benefit of not allowing them to take responsibility for their own problems.

Hatuqa could use her platforms to publicize the bribery and favoritism on the Jordanian side of the crossing. She could mention how inadequate the facilities are. That could shame Jordan into cracking down on the problem. But instead she does what Palestinians are conditioned to do: blame Israel, which can do little to solve the problem on its own,  and therefore ensure that Palestinians will be perpetual victims. 

That is the role they have chosen, and it is a role that they relish.











						Travel delays are Israel's fault, too, according to an award winning journalist
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 7, 2022)

rylah said:


> *UNRWA Fraud - how Gaza Oligarchs are making
> free UN food into a multi-billion business*
> 
> 
> UNRWA warns of deficit calling for steady funding...​



Oxfam Launches Campaign on Hardships of Gaza…From Luxury Hotel​
This entire campaign was launched at the Mashtal Hotel,
in what seems to have been a red carpet event.



> Palestinian photographer Aseel Kabariti poses for a photo next to a poster depicting her during a function by Oxfam International to shed light on the ongoing 15-year-long Israeli blockade on the Gaza Strip, at the* Mashtal Hotel in Gaza City* on June 21, 2022. – The 15-day campaign will feature an exhibition of local food and industrial products and a review of the stories of 15 individuals who lived through *the Israeli blockade.* (Photo by MOHAMMED ABED / AFP) (Photo by MOHAMMED ABED/AFP via Getty Images)



*Here is the Mashtal Hotel, folks:*


























						Oxfam Launches Campaign on Hardships of Gaza...From Luxury Hotel
					

This entire campaign was launched at the Mashtal Hotel in Gaza, in what seems to have been a red carpet event




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 7, 2022)

Some accusations against Israel are so ridiculous, they can only be made at the UN Human Rights Council.

Al Awda, the "Palestinian Return Center," said at a meeting of the UN Human Rights Council that Israel was discriminating against Palestinians on religious grounds

 Speaking with the UN Special Rapporteur on contemporary forms of racism, under the ninth item on the agenda of the 50th session of the Human Rights Council, they mentioned that Israel prevented those under the age of 50 from praying at Al Aqsa. 

Israel sometimes does this to minimize the chance of terror attacks, but there are plenty of men under 50 who visit al-Aqsa, like this very devout worshiper.




"On the other hand, it allows Jewish settlers of all ages to storm Al-Aqsa Mosque, amid provocative and racist expressions and insults against the Palestinians." The "racist expressions" are usually Biblical quotes.

 They also claimed that Palestinian Christians were subjected to religious discrimination too, as the Israeli forces recently prevented large numbers of them from celebrating Christmas in the city of Bethlehem. They didn't mention that this was in response to the Omicron variant of COVID-19.

Al-Awda said that restricting worshipers' access to Islamic and Christian holy sites is a flagrant violation of human rights, especially Article 18 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights. It called on members of the Human Rights Council to publicly condemn deliberate religious discrimination by Israel, and to take the necessary measures to protect places of worship in Jerusalem, and support freedom of worship for all worshipers.





Meanwhile, Palestinians are literally shooting at real worshipers attempting to visit Joseph's Tomb. And you can bet that no one said a word about this at the UNHRC (unless Hillel Neuer from UN Watch managed to.)

A pro-terror organization whose entire purpose is to destroy a UN member state is not only allowed to attend UNHRC sessions, but it can promote lies without anyone in those hallowed chambers even considering that they are making things up. 











						People who shoot at Jewish worshippers say that Israel practices religious discrimination
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 12, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Palestinians Complain - Their Cultural Appropriation Has Been Culturally Appropriated*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rylah said:


> Talk about cultural appropriation...




Palestinian Propaganda Culturally Appropriates the Bagel​
In yesterday’s post on a recent palestinian propaganda cultural appropriation, I quipped:



> For people who keep whining that we culturally appropriate “their” things (like matzo ball soup, apparently), they sure as hell do a good job culturally appropriating _ours_.


It is almost as if propaganda page Olive Palestine – fast becoming a “favorite” of mine – took this as their cue.

To culturally appropriate bagels.




Believe it or not, this is the not the first palestinian attempt to do so.

Last year, Reem Kassis, someone who once wrote a piece in the Washington Post entitled Here’s why Palestinians object to the term ‘Israeli food’: It erases us from history, claimed the bagel came from Arab traders. As I showed in that post, this does not seem to be true. But:



> At the end of the day, all foods can be argued to have been influenced by others. In a sense, everyone somehow appropriates from someone else. And this doesn’t just apply to foods. Jews could argue that other monotheistic religions appropriated from Judaism, but what’s the point?


But the palestinian propaganda machine love to spray the proverbial buck shot, hoping _something_ hits the target.









						Palestinian Propaganda Culturally Appropriates the Bagel
					

The bagel is the latest victim, but believe it or not, this is the not the first palestinian attempt to culturally appropriate it




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 14, 2022)

‘Miss Global Palestine’ Lauren Imseeh Removes Posts Following Exposé of Her Hypocrisy​
Meet Lauren Imseeh, Miss Global Palestine 2022, who decided to make this statement while participating in a beauty pageant in Indonesia:



Also posted on her Instagram: other evidence of her “imprisonment.”

Like this photo of her:






While one of the commenters remarks that is Las Vegas, it is not. It is D City, located in the Judean desert! How do I know this?

For a start, I have been there and recognize it. But for those of you who desire more proof than my word (which you all should), check out this video from someone who visited,
s he is standing in front of the Chocolove shop seen at 5:50 -



And if that doesn’t convince you, there is some other evidence in the photo: Religious Jews in the background:






In other words, this woman protesting her “imprisonment” is free to go wherever she wants in Israel, shopping among Jews and modeling free of abandon. I doubt she would be able to model like this in Gaza.

In fairness, her house in Jerusalem doesn’t look too shabby either:







> *Screenshot in case deleted*



And here she is in another Israeli city – Ashdod:






> *Screenshot in case deleted*



You can see her Instagram page for more examples of her terrible life here –
one which has also allowed her to set up a business.









						‘Miss Global Palestine’ Lauren Imseeh Removed Post Following My Exposé of Her Hypocrisy
					

A month ago, I exposed the hypocrisy of Lauren Imseeh, Miss Global Palestine 2022, who claimed "we are all imprisoned in our own land"




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 14, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Al Jazeera & the Propaganda factory | #QatarFiles*
> 
> The shady transaction by the Qatari government to fund Jihadists and Radical Islamists
> against India is discussed in this debate. Vineet Malhotra brings us the debate.
> ...





rylah said:


> Propaganda to defame Hindu support for Israel​


----------



## rylah (Jul 14, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Palestinian Industry of Lies - 'Black-face' & exploitation of suffering and history of others*
> 
> Do you know other American politicians and activists literally using 'Blackface'?
> If they believed they had roots or history, or that their cause was about justice,
> why the need to go to such lows?





rylah said:


> *Play both 'terrible Jew' and 'poor Arab' *
> *| Study in Palestinian propaganda (Pt.4)
> 
> *


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 14, 2022)

The Palestinian Authority has signed numerous international conventions, without any reservations. It never intended to adhere to any of them. The only reason it signed them, as admitted by Palestinians themselves, is to make it appear to be a legitimate state so it can bring charges against Israel at the ICC.

However, these conventions do have requirements, so the Palestinian leaders must then submit to the UN a sheaf of lies to cover for the fact that they never did anything substantial to take on their obligations under international law. 

One of the many international conventions the PA signed was the Convention against Torture and Other Cruel, Inhuman or Degrading Treatment or Punishment in 2014. (It also signed the Optional Protocol to the Convention in 2017. )

One of the provisions in the Convention is the issue a report within one year of signing the Comvention and then an additional one every four years afterwards on how it has implemented the Convention. The PA has finally issued itsinitial report that should have been published in 2015.

The 67-page report is a joke.  It brags about passing laws and says nothing about actual efforts on the ground to stop torture. It is a whitewash that even Palestinian NGOs are upset about. UN Watch dissects it very nicely.

Beyond that, as always, the Palestinian Authority uses this report not to discuss its own human rights abuses, but to blame Israel for everything. To do this, it resorts to a torrent of lies. 

It is difficult to overstate how pervasive the Palestinian industry of lies is. Every statement, every document, every official press agency report is simply filled with falsehoods, and the average observer simply cannot believe that the "State of Palestine" would lie so egregiously in official reports to the UN or official statements to the world. The Palestinians have created a brand new propaganda method - instead of the famous Big Lie of Hitler and Goebbels, the Palestinians have perfected a Sea of Lies technique, making up thousands of little lies that build on each other so the overall effect is that so many lies in such seeming detail must be true.

It would take encyclopedias to expose every single one of the falsehoods in the Sea of Lies. I will show only one of them here. 

In Paragraph 47, the Palestinian authors claim:




> The conditions of detention in which Palestinian women [in Israeli prisons] are held are wretched.... *They are forced to give birth with their hands bound*, regardless of the pain they endure in labour and childbirth.


There are no footnotes for the charge that Israeli prison authorities shackle pregnant prisoners during childbirth.

*It is completely made up. *

The last pregnant Palestinian prisoner in Israeli prison was Anhar al-Deek, who had tried to stab Israelis. After a public campaign she was released to give birth while under house arrest. She had smuggled out a letter claiming that she would be shackled while giving birth in an Israeli hospital, but it simply isn't true.

The source for the lie seems to be from a previous prisoner who gave birth in an Israeli hospital, 15 years ago. Palestinian NGOs submitted to the UN this "testimony" which itself is highly suspect, but even she doesn't claim that she gave birth while handcuffed: "*After delivery*, I was cuffed by having one arm and one leg tied to the bed. In this position I was left for several hours before being taken back to my room."

What is not said is that this woman - a mother of eight - had attempted a suicide bombing while she was already nine months pregnant. She didn't seem to have much concern for her unborn child then. And that is a pretty good reason to take extra precautions to ensure she didn't escape from a hospital room only weeks after attempting to mass murder Jews.

It is obvious that Israel doesn't handcuff Palestinian prisoners as they are giving birth. Even the most anti-Israel NGO doesn't make that claim. But the Palestinian Authority does, in official documentation sent to the UN.

The major goal in everything they do, every statement they make, is to demonize Israel. And their citizens are expected to do the same. The rules are clear.

This one sentence in this one document proves that you cannot believe a word the Palestinian Authority says. 

In a sane world, a consistent pattern of lying would destroy the credibility of the liar. But with the Sea of Lies, the web of falsehoods is perceived as increasing the credibility of the lies and the liars. The media is guilty of not bothering to do the slightest fact check of Palestinian statements; indeed they report them uncritically - because they want to believe the lies of a Jew-hating, terror supporting organization.











						Palestinians brainwashing the world: a tiny example that exposes the entire industry of Palestinian lies
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 14, 2022)

*The Road To Jenin | Piere Rehov*

A Pierre Rehov docu. debunking Palestinian propaganda.


----------



## rylah (Jul 14, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Palestinian Industry of Lies - 'Black-face' & exploitation of suffering and history of others*
> 
> Do you know other American politicians and activists literally using 'Blackface'?
> If they believed they had roots or history, or that their cause was about justice,
> ...





> *rylah said:*
> *Remember when Linda Sarsour was just an ordinary white girl from the New York City?*​She found it was *politically expedient* to refer to herself as a_ “woman of color”,_
> even to the point of having *bad photoshop jobs portray her as “dark”*.
> Years later, and her transformation is complete:
> *Linda Sarsour is now officially Black!*


----------



## rylah (Jul 17, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Al Jazeera propaganda and the UNRWA fraud *





rylah said:


> *UNRWA Fraud - how Gaza Oligarchs are making
> free UN food into a multi-billion business*
> 
> 
> UNRWA warns of deficit calling for steady funding...​


----------



## rylah (Jul 17, 2022)

rylah said:


> *UNRWA Fraud - how Gaza Oligarchs are making
> free UN food into a multi-billion business*
> 
> 
> UNRWA warns of 'deficit' calling for steady funding...​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 19, 2022)

On May 31, 2022, Palestinian NGO Al-Haq, along with 90 co-signatories, submitted a flagrantly antisemitic report to the UN Human Rights Council UNHRC’s permanent “Independent International Commission of Inquiry on the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including East Jerusalem, and in Israel” (COI).1The submission presents a blatantly false historical account, denying Israel’s right to exist and denying the Jewish people their right to sovereign equality.  In this respect, Al-Haq and the other NGOs contravene the IHRA Working Definition of Antisemitism, specifically its identification of “Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, e.g., by claiming that the existence of a State of Israel is a racist endeavor” as antisemitic.

Notably, much of the narrative repeats antisemitic arguments from Arab ideologues, such as the Syrian-born Fayez Sayegh who ran the PLO’s propaganda center in Beirut in the 1960s. It also reflects the language used in the final declaration of the infamous NGO Forum of the 2001 UN Durban World Conference on Racism.


(full article online)









						Al-Haq’s Antisemitic Submission to the UN’s Permanent COI » ngomonitor
					

On May 31, 2022, Palestinian NGO Al-Haq, along with 90 co-signatories, submitted a flagrantly antisemitic report to the UN's permanent Commission of Inquiry presenting a blatantly false historical account, denying Israel’s right to exist and denying the Jewish people their right to sovereign...




					www.ngo-monitor.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2022)

However, Google had already debunked the claim that “Palestine” was deliberately wiped off maps of the region, explaining that there was no general consensus on what a potential Palestinian state’s borders would be.



Related Reading: How Maps Are Used to Undermine the Existence of Israel

More recently, The New Yorker Magazine’s online crossword puzzle on February 2 included a clue that referred to the Negev as a “desert that covers more than half of Palestine.”

Bizarrely though, The New Yorker chose to exclude “Israel” from the hint while including “Negev,” a Hebrew word describing the desert region framed by the Jewish state’s borders with Jordan and Egypt.





Condé Nast, the global media conglomerate that owns Vogue and The New Yorker, published a piece this month, titled _The Unsung Food Destinations to Travel for Now_, which completely severs the connection between the city of Nazareth and the country where it’s located: Israel.

Meanwhile, the Condé Nast Traveler feature deems the inhabitants of this biblical town, associated in the New Testament as the home of the boyhood Jesus, as “Palestinian.”

----------
Where in the World is Nazareth? Hint: It’s Not in the West Bank​The anecdotal evidence above is indicative of a new reality. Data shows that most Arabs in Israel today self-identify primarily as “Israeli Arab” or “Israeli.” In fact, the Pluralism Index last year recorded a sharp decline in the number of people in Israel who consider their primary identity to be “Palestinian.”

The survey asked respondents to rate how much they agree with the phrase “I feel like a real Israeli.” Most Arabs responded that they either agree completely (65%) or somewhat agree (33%) with the statement.
------------
Condé Nast’s Track Record on Israel​One may want to dismiss the inclusion of Nazareth and the exclusion of Israel — even though every other city cited in Condé Nast Traveler’s list also correctly lists its location country — as a simple case of sloppy journalism. The problem with that assumption is that Condé Nast subsidiaries have in recent months made a concerted effort to undermine Israel’s legitimacy.

Last year, Vogue Arabia posted an image of a flower-festooned Israel on its Instagram page and website, alongside a caption that described the Israeli-Palestinian conflict as a “hot-button” issue. It claimed the illustration was created by a Turkey-based artist in response to “Palestine not being included in Google Maps.”

By inserting ‘Palestine’ in its crossword puzzle — and thus depicting it as a viable, functioning entity — The New Yorker Magazine demonstrated its total lack of regard for established facts. Moreover, the publication, whose weekly circulation exceeds 1.2 million, is effectively legitimizing unilateral Palestinian efforts to achieve statehood while bypassing peace talks with Israel.

Italian chef Giada De Laurentiis once said that “food brings people together on many different levels. It’s nourishment of the soul and body; it’s truly love.”

On the other hand, Condé Nast’s blatant politicization of the Israeli city of Nazareth and its reputation as a culinary destination is almost certain to leave readers with a bitter taste in the mouth.



We call on our readers to reach out to Condé Nast Traveler, either by sending a letter to the editor here or via Twitter, to ask that the Nazareth segment be amended. You may also want to message one of the writers of the segment, Devra Ferst.

(full article online)









						Weaponizing Food: How Condé Nast Transformed an Israeli City Into a Palestinian Town | Honest Reporting
					

Condé Nast, the global media conglomerate that owns Vogue and The New Yorker, published a piece this month, titled The Unsung Food Destinations to Travel




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2022)

On International Day Against Drug Abuse and Illicit Trafficking, Head of the PA Anti-Narcotic Department Abdallah Ilawie blamed Israel for the “rise in the use of drugs” among Palestinians. The PA official claimed Israel deliberately uses drugs as a “tool” against Palestinian youth. The host on official PA TV interviewing him seconded this, stating that Israel “is aiding and contributing to the spread of this [drug] epidemic among the Palestinian public”: 

















> *Head of the PA Anti-Narcotic Department Abdallah Ilawie: *“There is a demand and rise in the use of drugs as a result of factors, some of which are social and some of which are financial. We are a state that is being subjected to occupation. This is one of the tools-”
> *Official PA TV host:* “Right.”
> *Abdallah Ilawie: *“-that the occupation is using to divert the [Palestinians’] compass, and especially among the youth.” …
> *Host:* “This is a great challenge, especially on everything concerning the occupier who is aiding and contributing to the spread of this [drug] epidemic among the Palestinian public.”
> [Official PA TV, _Palestine This Morning,_ June 27, 2022]


This is not the first time the PA is blaming Israel for Palestinian drug problems. In fact, as numerous Palestinian Media Watch reports document, the PA seems positively “addicted” to blaming Israel whenever its drug problem is mentioned. Even PA Chairman Abbas has repeated this allegation, claiming Israel brings "cannabis and drugs" to Palestinians because they "don't want us to have a future": 

(full article online)









						PA still addicted to blaming Israel for drug “epidemic” among Palestinian youth | PMW Analysis
					

PA still addicted to blaming Israel for drug “epidemic” among Palestinian youth




					palwatch.org


----------



## rylah (Jul 28, 2022)

Palestinian Propaganda "Own Goal" of the Day
					

Everyone's favorite anti-Israel propaganda page Quds News Network are at it again, "it" being posting at worst lies and at best half-truths




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 29, 2022)

> Palestinian sources confirmed to Al-Araby Al-Jadeed today, Wednesday, that the Palestinian Anti-Corruption Court had arrested two former Palestinian ministers pending an investigation into the case of “marketing dates from Israeli settlements” and changing the origin of those products to Palestinian.​https://www.alaraby.co.uk/economy/محكمة-فلسطينية-توقف-وزيرين-سابقين-في-قضية-تسويق-تمور-المستوطنات


​Palestinian Propaganda “Own Goal of the Day”​Arab propaganda Facebook page called ‘Palestine’ has posted  photos
from fig harvest season in Gaza:






Let’s have a closer look at some of these photos:





Yup, you better run.
That’s Hebrew on the cardboard box -






> *That moment you realize you feature in a post about fig harvest season in Gaza,
> but the box you are holding says “Made in Israel” in Hebrew*











						Palestinian Propaganda "Own Goal of the Day"
					

A palestinian Arab propaganda Facebook page called 'Palestine' has posted about photos from fig harvest season in Gaza




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)

A Palestinian leather goods and embroidery shop in Ramallah, named "Rahala" ("nomad,") insists that American, British and French customers grovel and apologize before they are allowed to purchase any items:




This won't hurt their sales. On the contrary. Their products are meant to appeal to exactly the kinds of people who would happily grovel for the privilege of purchasing these items. 

A Chicago Tribune article last year featuring Noora Jebreal, an American importer from the shop, says:


> But more than pretty pieces,* the products have a political meaning.*
> 
> Holding up a pink slipper with black crossover threading resembling a wire fence, Imad says in Arabic, “I made this shoe in 1999, and *it’s called ‘prison,*’” during a March Instagram Live interview with Jebreal. The slipper represents the open-air prison that many Palestinians and humanitarians feel Gaza has become.



Of course, in 1999 Gaza was not under blockade and the Oslo process was in full swing, but why should a reporter bother to check the facts from people who are clearly pushing a political message?

One other part of the article struck me, and it is a small but telling example of how the media is willing and eager to allow Palestinian lies to become part of the record.




> The Rahalah workers, according to Jebreal, couldn’t take things to the post to get mailed from Bethlehem to Tel Aviv during the height of the pandemic.
> 
> “What was once a 15-minute car ride is now a 45-minute car ride (for his transporters from Ramallah to Bethlehem),” she said. “*And you know gas is more expensive out there too because Israel has sanctions on that for Palestinians*. And then you have to pay the actual shipping from Israel to the states.”



I had never heard of "gasoline sanctions" on Palestinians before, so I looked up current fuel prices on gasoline in the Palestinian territories and in Israel.

According to Numbeo, the average price for gasoline in the Palestinian territories is ILS 6.55 per liter, while in Israel it is ILS 6.97. (That's $7.74 per gallon.)

Yes, gas is *cheaper *for Palestinians than for Israelis.

But the actual facts are too good to check. After all, the media is filled with stories about how Israel oppresses Palestinians, so of course it sounds right that Israel would tax fuel for them, too. And why would such a nice young woman lie? So her lie gets published, unedited, by a major American newspaper, and the goal of demonizing Israel with cumulative lies - which is the entire point of this store - is achieved. 

Palestinian propaganda has won yet again. 

And as this article shows, it is cumulative - when one lie gets accepted, then it becomes easier for the next lie to be accepted as well, since no one bothered to fact check the first one. Eventually you create an entire narrative based on lies that are so entrenched that the media doesn't bother to begin to unravel them, and simply publishes them without checking.











						A tiny example of how Palestinians are conditioned to lie to the media
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 1, 2022)

France24 Arabic Jerusalem correspondent Laila Odeh has a history of biased coverage of Israel and Israeli affairs. Among other issues, the journalist in the service of the French public broadcaster misleadingly referred to nonviolent Jews who visited Jerusalem’s Temple Mount / Noble Sanctuary as “settlers storming the al-Aqsa Mosque” and also labeled Israel’s internationally recognized territory “occupied” and “the 1948 territories.”

More recently, earlier this month she speculated about the investigation into the bullet which allegedly killed Al Jazeera journalist Shireen Abu Aqleh:



> Israeli officials have confirmed, both by a military statement and in the Israeli press, that the Israeli military or the Israelis took part in the process of inspecting the bullet which the PA handed over to the Americans; that the process of ballistic inspection was unable to determine the party responsible for Shireen Abu Akleh’s death; and even on the matter of the weapon from which the bullet was fired, it was not determined what was the weapon, which actually fired the bullet. That is to say, *this could be a preliminary attempt to dissipate the affair and to avoid holding any of the parties liable, the Israeli side in particular*.
> […]
> Of course, the Shireen Abu Akleh affair today has taken a greater dimension, perhaps, within *the attempt to wriggle Israel out of assuming responsibility [for its actions], but with overt American support* this time. [Translation by CAMERA Arabic. Emphases added.]


There is zero evidence that an American-Israeli cover-up has ever taken place. Odeh’s injection of unsubstantiated speculations therefore amounts to unprofessional editorializing completely at odds with the journalistic standards incumbent upon the tax-funded French broadcaster.  











						Publicly Funded France 24 Arabic Promotes Unsubstantiated Anti-Israel Conspiracy
					

Laila Odeh, Jerusalem correspondent for France 24 Arabic, sinks into a baseless conspiracy theory alleging a U.S.-Israeli cover up of Shireen Abu Akleh's killing.




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 1, 2022)

_July 24, 2022 was the 100th anniversary of the League of Nations' issuance of the Mandate for Palestine, which authorized Britain to administer Palestine and the Transjordan. On the occasion of this anniversary, Palestinian Culture Minister 'Atef Abu Saif published an article in the Al-Ayyam daily that was sharply critical of Britain, stating that, other than the Zionist movement, it is the element that committed the gravest crimes against the Palestinian people.  Britain, said Abu Saif, deliberately conquered Palestine in order to hand it over the Jews so they could "murder and expel" its Palestinian inhabitants, and today it is continuing its crimes by refusing to recognize the Palestinian state and denying the rights of the Palestinian people. Abu Saif called to activate the pro-Palestinian lobby in Britain in order to pressure its government to recognize the Palestinian state and act to end the occupation. He also called to demand a formal and public apology from Britain for its crimes against the Palestinians, and to sue it for these crimes in an international court.

(full article online)










						Palestinian Culture Minister: Britain Is The One That Stole Our Country; It Must Be Brought To Trial For Its Crimes
					

The 100th anniversary of the League of Nations' issuance of the Mandate for Palestine, which authorized Britain to administer Palestine and the Transjordan, was on July 24, 2022.




					www.memri.org
				



_


----------



## rylah (Aug 8, 2022)

rylah said:


> Palestinian Fauxtography: Exploiting US children's photos​*If facts were on their side, why the need for these disgusting lies?*
> 
> The following was re-posted by a Israel-hater late last year,
> but has only just now come to my attention.
> ...



Fauxtography of the Day - Children of Bombay​
An Israel-hater has posted the following on a number of anti-Israel Facebook pages:








> “As this picture shows no child can live in these conditions, and the United Nations is responsible for the suffering of Palestinian children. We can change the lives of Palestinian children by forcing the UN to return the lands right now.”



Actually, Reyes, what this picture shows has nothing to do with “Palestinian children.”





*This kind of deception happens so often,*
*one has to wonder whether ANYTHING 
about their cause has any truth to it.*









						Fauxtography of the Day
					

An Israel-hater has posted the following photo on a number of anti-Israel Facebook pages. And once again, it is not what it seems.




					www.israellycool.com
				











						Indian News Outlet Pulls Gaza Children's Hospital Report Following Israellycool Exposé of Fauxtography
					

I am pleased to report that thanks to the post and those who shared it around, Absolute India have removed the piece. But our work is not yet done.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 9, 2022)

rylah said:


> Propaganda to defame Hindu support for Israel​



Fauxtography of the Day: Exploit Bombay all the way​Anti-Israel propaganda page VPalestine has posted this photo:





And by “supposedly,” I really mean “not.”

They photoshopped the girl in to the photo; she seems to be +
a stock photo model who has appeared on sites like this *Indian shopping mall**:*






and *Indonesian baby naming site**:*





Why they went to all this effort to photoshop her in, 
instead of just photographing an Arab girl, is beyond me.









						Palestinian Fauxtography of the Day: The Girl in Red Edition
					

Anti-Israel propaganda page VPalestine has posted this photo of a girl with the Temple Mount in the background




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 9, 2022)

rylah said:


> *UNRWA Fraud - how Gaza Oligarchs are making
> free UN food into a multi-billion business*
> 
> 
> UNRWA warns of deficit calling for steady funding...​



UNRWA fraud: Gaza Accepts Aid From Poorer Bangladesh​*According to this Bangladeshi politician, Bangladesh has sent aid to Gaza*





Bangladeshis are on average way poorer than Arabs in Gaza,
with their GDP per capita of approximately $2,500 
well below the (on paper) $3,600 in PA and Gaza.

*Previously on Israellycool - *

UNRWA Accepts Money From Poverty-Stricken Afghanistan,
it’s a shame the aid handover ceremony was not at Gaza’s Mashtal Hotel...














						Palestinian Arabs Accept Aid From (Poorer) Bangladesh
					

According to this member of the Bangladesh Awami League Natore District Branch, Bangladesh has sent aid to the palestinian Arabs.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 11, 2022)

New trend in Arab media -

Arabs follow Jews during the Tish'a bAv  mourning,
as they cut their shirts in solidarity with the
mourning over the Temple...

Next, the story immediately shifts to a
poor nameless victim girl, falsely accused,
and this is "proof" they've  stabbed each other.


----------



## rylah (Aug 14, 2022)

A “pro-Palestinian” terror-supporting demonstration in London a few days ago provided an opportunity for a wretched hive of scum and villainy to demonstrate not only their rank Jew hatred but also painful dumbassery.

Where, exactly, do they think “home” is?
That is Israel, and is exactly where we have gone,
 which they apparently have a huge problem with.










						Antisemitic Dumbasses of the Day
					

A wretched hive of scum and villainy demonstrate not only their rank Jew hatred but also painful dumbassery




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 17, 2022)

Knafeh. Kunafa. Kanafe. Kunefe. However you spell it, this dessert of flaky dough and soft cheese topped with rosewater or orange blossom syrup and crushed pistachios is a Middle Eastern classic. Originating between the 10th and 15th centuries, its name comes from the Circassian word chnafah, which means "bulbul color." The bulbul is a songbird found throughout the Middle East and Turkey and the dough in knafeh is often colored with reddish or orange food dye to imitate the color of the bird's vent (an area under its tail). 

No one knows precisely where knafeh originated. Some legends place the dessert in 15th century Egypt, others in the Umayyad Empire during the 10th century. In modern times, the city of Nablus in Palestine holds the Guinness World Record for the largest knafeh ever made.










						Sweet And Cheesy Knafeh Is An Ancient Dessert Going Big In Modern LA
					

The Middle Eastern classic is delicious combo of crisp, flaky dough and soft, gooey cheese.




					laist.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 17, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Knafeh. Kunafa. Kanafe. Kunefe. However you spell it, this dessert of flaky dough and soft cheese topped with rosewater or orange blossom syrup and crushed pistachios is a Middle Eastern classic. Originating between the 10th and 15th centuries, its name comes from the Circassian word chnafah, which means "bulbul color." The bulbul is a songbird found throughout the Middle East and Turkey and the dough in knafeh is often colored with reddish or orange food dye to imitate the color of the bird's vent (an area under its tail).
> 
> No one knows precisely where knafeh originated. Some legends place the dessert in 15th century Egypt, others in the Umayyad Empire during the 10th century. In modern times, the city of Nablus in Palestine holds the Guinness World Record for the largest knafeh ever made.
> 
> ...



They make knafeh in Uzbekistan...just recently seen this in an travel episode about Uzbekistan on Youtube ( by Saluki or Yes Theory). Uzbeks made knafeh for desert, he said something like 'Arabs say it's theirs', to which the Uzbek looked with somewhat hostile stare...

Since invading the Middle East and Africa, and then some...
Arab imperialists tend to claim everything before them is of_ 'Arab origin'_.
They also *accuse Ethiopians of wearing dresses* and Jews of eating Hummus.


----------



## rylah (Aug 24, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Palestinian Industry of Lies - 'Black-face' & exploitation of suffering and history of others*
> 
> *Remeber when Linda Sarsour was just an ordinary **white girl from New York City?*​She later found it *politically expedient* to refer to herself as a_ “woman of color”,_
> even to the point of having *bad photoshop jobs portray her as “dark”*:
> ...





rylah said:


> *Ever ask why no Africans ever allowed in
> any of  the Pal-Arab governments? *



When Anti-Israel LGBTQ Members Learn How Arabs Treat Gays​
Ami Horowitz speaks to some LGBTQ community members to see which side they are on when it comes to the Israeli – Arab conflict.

Spoiler alert: They side with those who throw gays off buildings.
He then interviews Arabs regarding what they think of gays.
Spoiler alert: They think they should be killed or jailed.

He then goes back to the LGBTQ community members and shows them those interviews.

I won’t reveal any spoilers regarding their reactions.


----------



## rylah (Aug 24, 2022)

Anti-Israel Propaganda “Own Goal” of the Day​Anti-Israel propaganda Facebook page VPalestine just posted the following:






If you look closely at the photo, you will notice some pixilation obscuring what looks like writing or an image on the building:






Nope, it is* not a* *woman in bathing suit* (this time). It is something even “worse.”

Way worse.

*Evidence** of the Jooooos!*






For the record:


> Egged was created in 1933 through a merger of four smaller intercity bus cooperatives in and around Tel Aviv. In 1942 it was joined with the bus company _United Sharon_. In 1951, Egged merged with the northern _Shahar_ bus company and the southern _Drom Yehuda_ bus company, creating a national public transportation network. In 1961 Egged merged with the _Hamekasher_ bus company of Jerusalem. The name _Egged_ (lit. _Union_) was given to the cooperative by the Israeli poet Hayim Nahman Bialik.



Think about it. These propagandists find it to be less effort to photoshop photos than to just find authentic photos supporting their narrative.









						Anti-Israel Propaganda "Own Goal" of the Day
					

Anti-Israel propaganda Facebook page VPalestine just posted the following. Notice anything unusual about the photo?




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 25, 2022)

Both Jordan and the PA Unhappy over Israel Opening Ramon Airport to PA Arabs​This week saw the first group of people living in the areas of the Palestinian Authority (PA) – 24 Palestinians, mainly doctors and pharmacists – who were allowed to fly abroad through the Ramon airport. The group flew to Cyprus.





They do not need to fly on special flights arranged just for PA citizens. They can fly on regular flights with Israelis.

The change in policy was implemented after President Biden requested that Israel do so during his recent visit to Israel.

But the Jordanian government is not happy with the move as it will deprive the country of revenues from PA Arabs who would otherwise need to cross into Jordan and then fly internationally from their country.

A former Jordanian minister of information said that opening an airport for Palestinians is “an Israeli step that comes in coordination with Ramallah, which provides Israel with a service at Jordan’s expense.”

A Jordanian commentator stated, “The position of the Authority in Ramallah makes it a partner in the occupation, the language of the officials in Ramallah was soft and did not prevent the Palestinians from going to Sde Ramon, and they should be charged a price for this behavior in relations with Jordan.”

It is estimated that over 300,000 PA Arabs visit Jordan every year, of whom 70% continue on to other countries via Jordanian airlines. Jordan now fears that the opening of the Ramon airport will result in a very large share of this market being taken away.

In Jordan, Israel is accused of luring the PA Arabs with cheap flight packages and saving time at the expense of the Jordanian economic interest.

Officials in Jordan are speaking out against the Israeli move and warn that it may also harm future projects such as the Rails for Peace project, the “Jordan Gate” project to establish a joint industrial zone and even the cooperation to transport Israeli gas through Jordan.

And the PA is also disappointed with the move as the Authority wants Israel to allow it to operate the old Atarot airport in northern Jerusalem for PA Arabs to fly abroad.

In the meantime, the Jordanian government is increasing its criticism of the PA which it feels is not doing enough in this matter.

Read more - 








						Both Jordan and the PA Unhappy over Israel Opening Ramon Airport to PA Arabs
					

Jordan is losing revenue from PA Arabs flying out of it, the Palestinian Authority is losing the normalization war against Israel.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 25, 2022)

*What scares Pali-Arabs in Noor Dahri? *

Visited Aqsa Mosque and Kotal (wailing wall) and prayed in both places.

I was so ashamed of to see that I had free access to any Jewish religious area in Kotal to pray and no any single religious Jewish ever bothered to stop me but Jewish weren’t even allowed to come closer to Damascus Gate! (One Jewish came close and said “God Bless you” when I was filming video).

Where is freedom of religion and expression. We Muslims have right to go anywhere in Israel but Jewish people have no right to even go to certain areas of Jerusalem.

This is the great example of Muslim Apartheid.










*Why are Pali-Arabs afraid of Noor Dahri?*


----------



## rylah (Aug 31, 2022)

*Linda Sarsour suffers her** "Apartheid" Luxury*

Besides filling her lungs with “the quest for liberation,” she also filled them with the fresh air of Acre, as she enjoyed a boat ride off the city made up of Jews, Muslims, Christians, Druze, and Baháʼís. I know this because her relative Maha posted video of it.



Not to mention a photo of a despondent-looking Linda clearly hating her time in Haifa.
Funny how Linda Sarsour did not show that part of her trip. Why could that be, pray tell?













						What Linda Sarsour Did When on Vacation in "Apartheid" Israel
					

Over a month ago, antisemite Linda Sarsour vacationed in Israel. I know this because she posted about it on social media




					www.israellycool.com
				




(Reminder)

When they want you to boycott Israel, 
they're doing shopping vacations in Tel-Aviv...


----------



## rylah (Aug 31, 2022)

A number of Arabic channels have alleged that IDF troops shot dead a horse as part of a house raid in the town of Rujeib, east of Nablus, including a photo of the dead horse:


Not long afterwards, the propagandists came out with more photos of the horse,
with the horse’s head now appearing mutilated:



Note it is definitely the same horse, in appearance with the red harness,
but also located right near the blue and white buckets.

Which means Arabs were the ones who mutilated it, in what seems to be a cynical and cruel attempt to make the IDF look as barbaric as they are.

Their depravity knows no bounds.









						Palestinian Arabs Flog (And Worse) a Dead Horse
					

A number of Arabic channels have alleged that IDF troops shot dead a horse as part of a house raid in the town of Rujeib, east of Nablus




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 5, 2022)

The Media Line has an article on the Oktoberfest in Taybeh, happening this month for some reason, which features Taybeh Beer:




> It was the first microbrewery in the Middle East. Nadim says that, despite their great success, they operate under harsh conditions.
> 
> “We face many challenges; many stem from the Israeli occupation and* the harsh restrictions it imposes on our exports and imports of ingredients we need for our operation*,” he said.





> Madees says her goal is to turn her family brewery into a global beer brand, and they must overcome many hurdles.
> 
> “But *our biggest challenge is the occupation*, it’s disruptive. *We don’t have our own water, we don’t have enough water*, 95% of beer is water and we can’t produce as much as we are able to because of the lack of water,” she explained.




Which is interesting, because in 2015, Eater.com had a story about Taybeh beer, where they said:



> All the beers are brewed in small batches, without additives or preservatives, and using *natural spring water flowing from a nearby village. *The *other ingredients are imported from Europe: Belgian and French malts, Bavarian and Czech hops, and yeast from London* that, as Nadim says, "gives good characteristics to the beer."


It doesn't sound like they had any problems with imports then, and their access to water is from a spring, not through Israel's water carrier. 

Similarly, the Boston Globe reported about the brewery in 2014:


> There is also the question of water — a scarce resource in this arid part of the world. Continued Israeli settlement expansion has led to a disparity in water access, though Taybeh is able to use fresh water from a local spring. While they are all right for now, Khoury worries that in the future there may not be enough water to meet an increasing international demand.





The Jerusalem Post identifies the spring:


> Taybeh’s secret is high-quality water from the Ein Samia spring five kilometers away, explains Buthina Canaan Khoury, Nadim’s and David’s youngest sister, in charge of brewery tours during the festival.


The "Israel is stealing our water" theme seems to have only become part of the Taybeh beer family's narrative recently, such as in this DW article from 2019:




> Today, an end to the occupation seems far off. And Taybeh needs access to water from a nearby spring that has fallen under the control of Israel. *Hops, malt and yeast are imported from Europe.*
> 
> The Israeli authorities can shut off that water supply at any time, Khoury said; they have done so more than once in the past. "We can't work without water," he said.


I am not aware of any changes of the status of Ein Samia in recent years. The spring itself seems to be under full Palestinian control, according to B'Tselem's map of the territories. The UN declared in 2011 that Ein Samia was at "risk" of being taken over by "settlers" but it never happened. 
Apparently, Taybeh's owners have realized that the narrative of brewing their beer under horrible Israeli occupation, with restrictions on imports and exports that seem to not affect their ever-increasing sales, is a good business move, no matter what the truth is. 
Oh, and they have a new market:



> “We are in 18 countries; we started in Palestine, now we are selling in San Francisco, Boston, Denmark, Japan, Canada, all over the world,” he [Nadim] said, adding that “next week we’ll send the first shipment to the United Arab Emirates. For the first time.”


If Israel hadn't normalized relations with the UAE, that wouldn't have happened. So maybe Israel is helping Taybeh Beer more than they are hurting it
Not that the current September Oktoberfest wave of articles would mention that. 











						Does this Palestinian brewery have access to enough water? Depends on who is interviewing them
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Sep 19, 2022)

Arab America Website Claims Jerry Seinfeld is an Arab​
_First they came for Jesus, and and I did not speak out because I am not Christian

Then they came for Big Ben, and I did not speak out because I am not British.

Then they came for Jerry Seinfeld.




_



Fellow proud Jew and Zionist Paula Abdul is also on this list of _Popular Arab American Entertainers of the 20th Century_.

The author of the piece is someone called Holly Johnson, who I assume is not the former lead singer of Frankie Goes to Hollywood, but who the hell knows now.









						Arab America Website Claims Jerry Seinfeld is an Arab
					

Fellow proud Jew and Zionist Paula Abdul is also on this list of Popular Arab American Entertainers of the 20th Century




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 28, 2022)

_Gaza Islamic scholar Wael Al-Zard said in a September 14, 2022 show on Al-Aqsa TV (Hamas-Gaza) that when the Jews pay Palestinian laborers in Israel, they are actually giving back to them money that was "rightfully" theirs. He elaborated that the “filthy” Jews are not doing the Palestinian laborers any favors, and that they have been sucking the blood of Palestinians’ resources for over 70 years. Al-Zard explained that the Palestinians would have been “many times richer” than the Jews, had the latter left the country._

(full article and video online)









						Gaza Islamic Scholar Wael Al-Zard: Palestinians Who Work In Israel Are Being Paid With Their Own Money; Filthy Jews Have Been Sucking The Blood Of Palestinian Resources For More Than 70 Years
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## rylah (Sep 28, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Linda Sarsour suffers her** "Apartheid" Luxury*
> 
> Besides filling her lungs with “the quest for liberation,” she also filled them with the fresh air of Acre, as she enjoyed a boat ride off the city made up of Jews, Muslims, Christians, Druze, and Baháʼís. I know this because her relative Maha posted video of it.
> 
> ...



Why haven't Sarsour, Omar, and Tlaib mentioned Iran's hijab protests?​








						Why haven't Linda Sarsour, Ilhan Omar, and Rashida Tlaib mentioned Iran's hijab protests?
					

When will these high-profile professional defenders of Muslims decide that Muslim women are also worthy of defending? Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Oct 2, 2022)

Israel Police have detained two Arabs — a 17-year-old and a 19-year-old – in connection with a terror attack carried out last month from within the grounds of Makassed Hospital in Jerusalem.

The two, both residents of Jerusalem’s A-Tur neighborhood, disguised themselves as medical patients in wheelchairs to gain access to the hospital.

They were spotted hurling Molotov cocktails (firebombs) and gas canisters at public buses passing the medical facility on September 7.










						‘Wheelchair Terrorists’ Held in Eastern Jerusalem
					

The two terrorists disguised themselves as medical patients in wheelchairs to gain access to the hospital from which they launched their attack.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Oct 16, 2022)

rylah said:


> Palestinian Propaganda Fail of the Day: The Jerusalem Sea Edition​Anti-Israel propagandists would like everyone know just how precious
> their beloved Jerusalem, “eternal capital of Palestine” is.
> 
> So much so, they can’t even identify it.
> ...



Propagandists Still Can’t Correctly Identify Places in Israel - Jericho Edition​
From the propagandists who brought us “we can’t tell the difference between Yaffa and Haifa” comes their latest case of...






That’s not Jericho (which has no waterfalls); it is the Nahal Hermon Nature Reserve (Banyas).

It looks like the haters confused it with the other Jericho and somehow arrived at the stock photo which they used (even though the stock photo is definitely of the Banyas).

Either way, my last post about these propagandists aged well.










						Palestinian Propagandists Still Can't Correctly Identify Places in Israel: Jericho Edition
					

From the propagandists who brought us "we can't tell the difference between Yaffa and Haifa" comes their latest




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 23, 2022)

Lately, Palestinian media have been warning that Israel plans to convert the famous Qattanin (Cotton) market, adjacent to the Temple Mount, into a synagogue.

Apparently, Jews went to pray there during Sukkot and to avoid friction the Jerusalem authorities closed the stores in the market for several morning hours. (Arab media say that their lulavim and etrogim were "vegetable offerings.")

Different "experts" have come to the same conclusion, all without pointing to any evidence.

Palinfo says: "Al-Maqdisi researcher Radwan Amr said, in a press statement, that the occupation and settlement groups are working to transform the Qattanin Market into a roofed synagogue."

Felesteen says, "The occupation is trying to convert it into a synagogue, according to the head of the Jerusalem Committee against Judaization Nasser Al-Hidmi."

Masa News says, "The researcher in Jerusalem affairs, Fakhri Abu Diab, told Safa news agency that the occupation and the alleged temple groups are keeping their eyes on the Qattanin market, as it is the closest to Al-Aqsa Mosque and a main view of the Dome of the Rock."

Three different "experts" coming to the sane conclusion at the same time? It sounds like another orchestrated rumor meant to rile up Muslims. 

There is an inexhaustible supply of both rumors to incite against Jews and an inexhaustible appetite for such rumors. 











						Without evidence, Palestinians warn Jews want to build a synagogue in Qattanin Market
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (Oct 23, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>





Sixties Fan said:


>



*(QUESTION)*

What defense is in shooting at a random car?

"Martyred" by a parking lot guard, btw...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 23, 2022)

rylah said:


> What defense is in shooting at a random car?


What is defensive about blowing up an apartment building?


----------



## rylah (Oct 23, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What is defensive about blowing up an apartment building?



It is actually the legal way of war conduct,
when they're turned into military installations.
For example, housing a rocket launcher is a bad idea...

What is "defensive" about shooting random civilian cars,
or heroic about "martydom" by a parking lot guard?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 23, 2022)

rylah said:


> It is actually the legal way of war conduct,
> when they're turned into military installations.
> For example, housing a rocket launcher is a bad idea...
> 
> ...


What about violent illegal settlers?


----------



## rylah (Oct 23, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What about violent illegal settlers?



Exactly, most criminals like Oday Tamimi
can't even pronounce 'P - alestine'.

Is there anything more vain,
than promising  them an
eternity in brothel for
such "martyrdom"?

.


----------



## rylah (Oct 24, 2022)

Documentary Series Exposes 3,000 Hours of Vile Leftist Antisemitism Recorded by Swedish Spy​Zvi Yehezkeli, an Israeli television journalist and documentarian who heads the Arab desk at News 13, on Sunday night is launching “Sh’tula” (a plant, referring to a planted agent), a five-episode espionage docu-series on Channel 13, which reveals for the first time authentic documentation of what goes on behind the scenes of human rights organizations operating in Judea and Samaria.

The series was three years in the making. “There are 3,000 hours of footage, all of which required legal backing, and the content features many characters,” Yehezkeli told Ma’ariv. “In general, this thing is explosive, with the possibility of international lawsuits, so this process has been crazy. And it’s also the longest series I’ve ever done.”






The series “Sh’tula” follows a pro-Palestinian young Swedish woman who came to Israel as a tourist to study architecture. She met someone from the Eli settlement who explained that there’s another side to the Israeli-Arab story.

“Slowly, she is gaining ground within the human rights organizations that operate in Judea and Samaria and is actually becoming an intelligence agent,” Yehezkeli relates. “After a year, she reaches the real leadership, the Hamas people, who reveal to her the mechanism of raising money for the organizations, and the connection between the Muslim Brotherhood and the Hamas headquarters in Europe and human rights organizations.
This means that human rights organizations like BDS are operated by Hamas members.”

“It became a treasure trove of intelligence, including secrets that Hamas members told her and are documented on paper,” he continues. “So, we started building a series out of it. It’s very complicated because there’s a lot of use of hidden cameras, and we also have to protect her life.”

At some point, Yehez told Army Radio on Sunday, his spy recorded a European activist who confessed on tape that she wanted to see all the Jews dead, on both sides of the “green line,” arguing that their very existence was rooted in sin. Should be fun to watch, especially if at some point you thought European activists were fair and even-handed and wanted only to help poor suffering Arabs.









						Documentary Series Exposes 3,000 Hours of Vile Leftist Antisemitism Recorded by Swedish Spy
					

“It became a treasure trove of intelligence, including secrets that Hamas members told her and are documented on paper.”




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 8, 2022)

Independent Arabia writes:




> For years , the Israeli authorities have not stopped erecting what the Palestinians call “mock tombs” for settlers in the vicinity of Al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem, as a means to confiscate the lands built over them on the grounds that they are old cemeteries , according to the residents of the area.
> 
> The Palestinians say that "creating fake graves is a way to confiscate the land, because it is not legal to object to that."
> 
> ...


They've made this claim before, and once even put it in a draft UNESCO resolution.  

An left-wing Israeli NGO, Emek Shaveh, works against Israel taking over important archaeological sites. But it had a detailed page on the graves of the Valley of Hinnom/ Wadi Rababa area and how important they are to Jewish history. Excerpts:








> *The entire area served for burials over thousands of years. *
> 
> The area contains many tombs excavated into the rocks, where dozens of people were buried over different periods.   Burial styles and other findings allow us to date the earliest ones to* the end of the Judean Kingdom (7-8th Century BCE),* and show continuous burials up to the Byzantine period (4-7th Centuries CE).  Along the road that runs from Abu Tur to the valley one can see a number of graves from the Judean kingdom.  Additional graves from that period are found in privately-owned land belonging to residents of Abu-Tur.
> 
> ...




This article detailing the existence of hundreds of thousands of Jewish graves from as early as the 8th century BCE was written in 2013, so it pre-dates the claims that the graves are fake. 

Ironically, of course, Palestinians have themselves been caught red handed creating fake graves in Jerusalem. 












						Palestinians accuse Jews of planting fake graves. (They're lying as usual.)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (Nov 9, 2022)

Anti-Israel Propagandists’ King-Sized Lie​
The WAFA News agency and other anti-Israel propaganda sites and social media pages have been proudly reporting about the King of Bulgaria expressing solidarity with the Pal-Arabs:



> King Simeon II of Bulgaria affirmed today his sympathy and solidarity with the Palestinian people, saying it is time to end the occupation, establish an independent Palestinian state and return the refugees.
> 
> The Bulgarian King’s remarks were made during a meeting today with the Chargé d’Affairs of the State of Palestine’s embassy in Bulgaria, Adham Zeineddine, held at the Royal Palace in Sofia.







Except there’s one problem.

Bulgaria have not had a king since 1946!

The man who reportedly made the statements is Simeon Saxe-Coburg-Gotha, a Bulgarian former politician who reigned as the last tsar of the Kingdom of Bulgaria as Simeon II as a young whippersnapper, from 1943 until 1946. Now he is just some old dude with a big mouth.

Claiming the king of Bulgaria expressed solidarity with Pal-Arabs
has the same energy as claiming Katherine Heigel
of is a "French doctor in Gaza"...












						Anti-Israel Propagandists' King-Sized Lie
					

The WAFA News agency and other propaganda sites report about the King of Bulgaria expressing solidarity with Palestine




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 15, 2022)

Jewish Voice for Peace is sponsoring  an event, "Kindle a Hanukkah Light for Palestinian Children's Books!"





One of the books being featured is Ida in the Middle, by Nora Lester Murad.

Here is a summary of the book:




> In this debut novel for Murad, Ida, a bashful Palestinian American teenager, is dreading the final class project: discussing her “passion” with the rest of the class.
> 
> Her anxiety skyrockets when the school principal informs her that she will be representing her school in this eighth-grade capstone for the entire region.
> 
> ...



This is brainwashing youngsters to hate Israel with lies.

Yes, novels can lie - and they can lie far more effectively than most media. 

The town of Busala is fictional. The author wants her audience to believe that it is a typical town where Palestinians live.

The lies aren't in the plot, but in the milieu. Israelis storm Palestinian towns for no reason, they demolish houses for no reason, they attack innocent Palestinian children for no reason, a three year old is in danger of being killed by Israelis for no reason, and most importantly, this is presented as the life of an average Palestinian teen.

Those are all lies. Palestinians in Area A, where most of them live, have little to worry about (this year was a rare exception when towns like Nablus and Jenin were taken over by terror groups that had to be rooted out.) Their houses are never demolished by Israel, and Israel only demolishes houses that were either built illegally or that housed terrorists. The IDF doesn't want or try to kill children. The Palestinian teens in danger are the ones throwing Molotov cocktails and rocks at Israelis.

I'm certain that none of these facts are mentioned in the book.

This isn't an accurate depiction of a Palestinian teen's life; this is propaganda meant to create hate against the unnamed, inhuman Jews who invade and steal lands that they have - according to people like this author - no valid claim to.

The only reason this book was written was to incite hate against Israelis and, indirectly, proud Zionist Jews.

Books about Palestinians do not have to be that way. Another book featured in this webinar, Salim's Soccer Ball, looks to be a very nice children's book that (as far as I can tell) does not try to indoctrinate the young readers into hate. 

Propaganda disguised as young adult novels is insidious. And it needs to be called out.











						Brainwashing young adults to hate Israel with novels
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (Nov 15, 2022)

rylah said:


> Palestinian Propaganda Fail of the Day: The Jerusalem Sea Edition​Anti-Israel propagandists would like everyone know just how precious
> their beloved Jerusalem, “eternal capital of Palestine” is.
> 
> So much so, they can’t even identify it.
> ...



How to say you are ignorant about your so-called homeland without actually saying you are ignorant about your so-called homeland:​



This is not Acre, it is the Al Bahr Mosque Minaret in _Old Jaffa_, Tel Aviv.

Not even close and no cigar:





Just another day ending in y for these propagandists.









						Palestinian Propagandists Still Can’t Correctly Identify Places in Israel: Jaffa Edition
					

Say you are ignorant about your so-called homeland without actually saying you are ignorant about your so-called homeland




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Nov 15, 2022)

New Palestinian museum opens without exhibits
					

Palestinian leaders formally open a new national museum in the occupied West Bank, even though it does not yet have any exhibits.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 23, 2022)

The Palestinian Commission of Detainees and Ex-Detainees Affairs announced that over 50,000 Palestinian children were detained by Israel since 1967.

Where did they get this number from? *They made it up*. 

Oddly, the number seems to have gone down. In April, the very same commission announced that Israel had arrested (not just detained!) more than 53,000 Palestinian children since 1967.

A different group, Military Court Watch, sent a report to the UN claiming that *95,000 Palestinian children were incarcerated* (not merely arrested or detained!) since 1967. And that report was in 2015!

Given that there are never more than a couple hundred prisoners under 18 at one time, that is a neat trick.

This is similar to the "750,000" or "million Palestinians" supposedly imprisoned by Israel since 1967, another totally made up number that I thoroughly debunked here.










						Palestinians making up numbers again: "50,000 children arrested since 1967"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 24, 2022)

This Arab was told he was a “palestinian” until he conducted research and learned that “palestine” and “palestinians” never existed…


----------



## rylah (Dec 5, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Yesterday, Al Jizz, Mohammed El-Kurd, and other antisemitic terror supporters shared this video of a supposed “execution” of a palestinian Arab man:



Here is what actually happened:



> An Israel Border Police officer was lightly injured in a stabbing attack that occurred after a Palestinian, identified as Ammar Mefleh, *attempted to break into a vehicle with an Israeli couple inside*, the Border Police said.
> After he realized the car door was locked, he tried to break into it using a stone, before being shot by the driver – an IDF officer on leave.
> Mefleh then approached a team of Border Police soldiers and stabbed one of them in the face, lightly injuring him. Graphic footage posted to social media showed another Border Police officer trying to arrest Mefleh as two other Palestinians attempted to pull him away from the officer.
> The officer then put Mefleh in a headlock, pulling him away from the other Palestinians until he broke free from the officer’s grasp. The attacker then appeared to grab for the officer’s weapon. At that point the officer pulled his handgun and fired four shots at Mefleh at point black range, killing him.



The officer told Israeli TV that he feared that had Mefleh succeeded in grabbing his gun, he would have used it for a terror attack against motorists. Plus I posit that if you stab an officer in the face and try to grab their gun, in any country, and you will end up swimming with the fishes.

Here is a photo of the knife and the officer’s face wound:...









						Latest Libel: Israeli Border Police Officer Executed Palestinian Arab in Cold Blood
					

Yesterday, Al Jizz, Mohammed El-Kurd, and other antisemitic terror supporters shared this video of an "execution" of a palestinian Arab man




					www.israellycool.com
				





rylah said:


> Al Jazeera & the Propaganda factory | #QatarFiles Episode 1​
> The shady transaction by the Qatari government to fund Jihadists and Radical Islamists
> against India is discussed in this debate. Vineet Malhotra brings us the debate.
> 
> ​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 5, 2022)

rylah said:


> Yesterday, Al Jizz, Mohammed El-Kurd, and other antisemitic terror supporters shared this video of a supposed “execution” of a palestinian Arab man:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked like a fair fight until he got shot.


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 5, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Looked like a fair fight until he got shot.


Editor of Arab Times calls Palestinians losers & encourages relations with
Israel: “Peace with this most advanced country is the right thing to do. Let the foolish fend for themselves.”
Normalize, let insulters fend for themselves - ARAB TIMES - KUWAIT NEWS


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 5, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Editor of Arab Times calls Palestinians losers & encourages relations with
> Israel: “Peace with this most advanced country is the right thing to do. Let the foolish fend for themselves.”
> Normalize, let insulters fend for themselves - ARAB TIMES - KUWAIT NEWS


Is deflection all you got?


----------



## rylah (Dec 5, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Looked like a fair fight until he got shot.



Now you call it a fight,
why lie about an execution?

Exactly my point, the crime, and the lie
to cover for the crime only make it worse
for the people you supposedly want to help.


----------



## rylah (Dec 5, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## rylah (Dec 6, 2022)

Arab colonies need to demonstrate mutual support...


----------



## rylah (Dec 6, 2022)

*Islamic preacher at Al Aqsa Mosque: 
"Palestine is a colonial national invention"*

- Eisam Ameerah, Al Aqsa channel on 25th of October 2022.

*"Facts show we don't belong to Filasteen,*
* there's no Palestinian nation,*
*only Islam and Caliphate".*


----------



## rylah (Dec 7, 2022)

rylah said:


> Why do many ARAB COUNTRIES ban AL JAZEERA? | VisualPolitik​


----------



## rylah (Dec 11, 2022)

*A terrorist who participated in a lynching against Jews in Akko comes out in a video: "I believe in coexistence, don't believe the media"*

Adham Bashir who was convicted of participating in the lynching of Mor Janashvili: "Most of my clients in the hair saloon are Jews, I live in coexistence and against violence".


----------



## rylah (Dec 11, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Pal-Arabs Seethe Over Money Spent on World Cup…Instead of Them​






As Israel-haters rejoice over the displays of solidarity with the palestinian Arabs, and the unadulterated hatred shown towards Israeli journalists at the FIFA World Cup in Qatar, some palestinian Arabs are reportedly furious at Qatar – for wasting the money on the World Cup instead of them!



> Palestinians are expressing anger at Qatar, a country that has always been funding mega-terrorist group Hamas and other jihadist entities for spending between US$220-240 billion on hosting the FIFA World Cup, instead of transferring this amount in Gaza.
> 
> The tiny Arab nation spent such huge amount of cash hoping it will boost its image in the world, win friends and influence people.
> 
> ...











						Palestinians mad at Qatar for spending US$240 billion in FIFA World Cup | BLiTZ
					

Palestinians are expressing anger at Qatar, a country that has always been funding mega-terrorist group Hamas and other jihadist entities for spending between US$220-240 billion on hosting the FIFA World Cup, instead of transferring this amount in Gaza. The tiny Arab nation spent such huge...




					www.weeklyblitz.net
				




Read more -








						Palestinian Arabs Seethe Over Money Spent on World Cup...Instead of Them
					

Some palestinian Arabs are reportedly furious at Qatar - for wasting the money on the World Cup instead of them!




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 11, 2022)

RE: Palestinian Industry of Lies - Ben Dror Yemini
SUBTOPIC: Sour Grapes
※→ rylah, et al,



rylah said:


> Palestinians mad at Qatar for spending US$240 billion in FIFA World Cup | BLiTZ
> 
> 
> Palestinians are expressing anger at Qatar, a country that has always been funding mega-terrorist group Hamas and other jihadist entities for spending between US$220-240 billion on hosting the FIFA World Cup, instead of transferring this amount in Gaza. The tiny Arab nation spent such huge...
> ...


[/QUOTE]
*(COMMENT)*

I don't think that the adjacent Regional Middle Eastern countries really want a Rogue (Failed State) to have that kind of money stream.  That is just asking for trouble.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Dec 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



This nonsense again?

Arab supremacists exploit minorities for propaganda  
they'd happily persecute under exclusively Arab Middle East.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 20, 2022)

rylah said:


> This nonsense again?
> 
> Arab supremacists exploit minorities for propaganda
> they'd happily persecute under exclusively Arab Middle East.


Starting in the 1850s Armenians became dominant among Palestine's photographers.[9] The central figure in this development was the leading cleric Esayee Garabedian, who were to become Armenian Patriarch of Jerusalem in 1864–65, and who started photographing in 1857[10] and established a photography workshop within the St. James monastic compound. There he set up a school for photography, Garabed Krikorian (1847-1920) and his brother Kevork counting among his students.[10][9] Other 19th-century Armenian photographers from Jerusalem are J. H. Halladjian, M. Mardikian and Yusuf Toumaian. After the Armenian genocide other photographers joined them, including Hrnat Nakashian and Elia Kahvedjian.

Garabed Krikorian opened a photography workshop on Jaffa Road in the 1870s and became himself a teacher, one of his students being Khalil Raad, known as "Palestine's first Arab photographer".[11][12]









						Armenians in Israel and Palestine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rylah (Dec 25, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Starting in the 1850s Armenians became dominant among Palestine's photographers.[9] The central figure in this development was the leading cleric Esayee Garabedian, who were to become Armenian Patriarch of Jerusalem in 1864–65, and who started photographing in 1857[10] and established a photography workshop within the St. James monastic compound. There he set up a school for photography, Garabed Krikorian (1847-1920) and his brother Kevork counting among his students.[10][9] Other 19th-century Armenian photographers from Jerusalem are J. H. Halladjian, M. Mardikian and Yusuf Toumaian. After the Armenian genocide other photographers joined them, including Hrnat Nakashian and Elia Kahvedjian.
> 
> Garabed Krikorian opened a photography workshop on Jaffa Road in the 1870s and became himself a teacher, one of his students being Khalil Raad, known as "Palestine's first Arab photographer".[11][12]
> 
> ...





P F Tinmore said:


>




Was _"their most famous native"_ an Armenian?


----------



## rylah (Dec 25, 2022)

Ramallah lynch member dies as Israeli prisoner, PA claims wrongdoing
					

The Palestinian Commission for Detainees and Ex-Detainees Affairs accused Israel of "deliberate medical negligence."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 26, 2022)

The International Commission to Support Palestinian Rights called on the international community and  humanitarian organizations to intervene immediately to stop Israel from opening up nonexistent dams that are being blamed for flooding Gaza during torrential rains.

It would be easy to dismiss the hysterical lies of a tiny NGO in Gaza. Like many Palestinian NGOs,  ICSPR is essentially a one man operation meant to attract funding.




Its chairman is Salah Abdel Ati, a "human rights lawyer" who is involved in a lot of other Palestinian NGOs. He is on the Board of Trustees of Law Palestine, and his bio there says that he is also "member of the Board of Trustees of the Institute for Middle East Studies, Canada, former director of the Palestinian Center for Policy Research &  Strategic (Masarat) in the Gaza Strip (2015-2019), and former director of the Independent Commission for Human Rights in Gaza (2004-2015), Director of Programs and Training at Canaan Educational Development Institute (1997-2004).  Besides, Abdel Ati is a researcher and writer who has published many books, studies, research papers, and articles in the fields of politics, law, human rights, and society. He has worked with the United Nations agencies and international, Arab and Palestinian organizations and has trained thousands of lawyers and human rights activists, judges, workers in civil society organizations, and he is the founder and a board member in several Palestinian, Arab and international NGOs and institutions."

So now we can link an obvious liar to numerous other NGOs and, according to him, "thousands of lawyers and human rights activists, judges, workers in civil society organizations" who he helped train.

There is an almost incestuous relationship between Palestinian NGOs and international NGOs who work in Gaza and the West Bank. They all build on each others' "research" and compete in who will innovate the latest anti-Israel libel. 

Their funding - and salaries - depend on it. 

Lying is not a disqualification from being an honored member of this cabal - it is a prerequisite. 












						Lying is part and parcel of Palestinian NGOs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Looks interesting. Why don't you book a room?



Why would you say a stupid pointless thing like that?

Why don’t _you _ book a room?


----------



## rylah (Dec 29, 2022)

Latest Libel Debunked: The Electrocution of Teacher Abdallah Abulqtifan​A number of anti-Israel social media accounts and news sites have blamed Israel for the electrocution death of “Palestinian teacher” Abdallah Abulqtifan:









This is a rehash of the *flood libel* that reappears almost every time there is heavy rain in Israel – which is what we experienced yesterday.

The first hint this is a lie is the fact not all social media accounts got the memo to blame Israel. Some, like the below, just mentioned his death by electrocution:






The website Arab48 blames it primarily on the heavy rains 
(but does mention the dam libel as a contributing factor):



> According to medical sources at Al-Aqsa Martyrs Hospital, Abdullah Qteifan, 31, from Al-Masha’ala area, *died as a result of an electric short circuit in his house as a result of drowning due to heavy rains.
> Several streets and houses were flooded in the Gaza Strip, as a result of the heavy rains that fell on the governorate on Saturday evening.*
> The main Salah al-Din Street, off the central Gaza Strip, was flooded and the movement of vehicles in the area was affected.
> Several houses in Deir al-Balah and Khan Yunis, south of the Strip, were flooded as a result of the heavy rains that fell on Saturday evening.
> ...



But here’s the clincher.

The palestinian Sama News Agency
not only blames it only on the heavy rain,
but they reveal that the “teacher” was in fact a Hamas fighter.





*








						Latest Libel Debunked: The Electrocution of Teacher Abdallah Abulqtifan
					

A number of anti-Israel social media accounts have blamed Israel for the electrocution death of "Palestinian teacher" Abdallah Abulqtifan




					www.israellycool.com
				











						Gazan Municipality Blames Flooding on...Gazans
					

Yesterday, I posted how with heavy rainfall in Israel comes the flood libel, with Israel again accused of opening up dams




					www.israellycool.com
				











						PA Blames Hamas for Gaza Flooding
					

The last few days has seen some severe flooding in parts of Israel and the palestinian-controlled areas, as strong storms have hit the area.




					www.israellycool.com
				



*


----------



## rylah (Dec 29, 2022)

"Comedian" Amer Zahr's Injects New Craziness Into Old Lie
					

With Christmas approaching, Tis the season to be jolly. Or, if you are "comedian" Amer Zahr, Tis the season to claim Jesus was "Palestinian."




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Jan 1, 2023)

rylah said:


> Latest Libel Debunked: The Electrocution of Teacher Abdallah Abulqtifan​A number of anti-Israel social media accounts and news sites have blamed Israel for the electrocution death of “Palestinian teacher” Abdallah Abulqtifan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rylah (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2023)

rylah said:


>


Hamas used the water pipes to the Israeli greenhouses. Israel cut the water leaving the pipes useless.


----------



## rylah (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## rylah (Jan 1, 2023)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hamas used the water pipes to the Israeli greenhouses. Israel cut the water leaving the pipes useless.



Which explains how the flooding in Gaza is Israeli fault?

Or the fault of the imaginary dams?

It's willful degeneracy.


----------



## rylah (Jan 5, 2023)

P F Tinmore said:


>



I was born in the Rambam hospital,

does it mean I own it?


----------



## rylah (Jan 5, 2023)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Is it _ethnic cleansing _because a race bait is all
they have as an evidence of ownership?


----------



## rylah (Jan 5, 2023)

P F Tinmore said:


>



He must also own the parking lot of every hospital
where his grandchildren are born...

otherwise apartheid.


----------



## rylah (Jan 5, 2023)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Why does it say 

_'The Land Of Israel'_ 

in the initials of the title?


----------



## rylah (Sunday at 6:29 PM)

Ridiculous Palestinian Propaganda: Blowing Hot Air Edition​
Did you know the bagpipes were a palestinian Arab invention?

Neither did I, but there you go.







What’s next? Haggis being passed off as palestinian Arab cuisine?

But hey, if the Iranians can co-opt Riverdance, why can’t the palestinian Arabs co-opt this?













						Ridiculous Palestinian Propaganda: Blowing Hot Air Edition
					

Did you know the Scottish bagpipes were a palestinian Arab invention? Neither did I, but there you go. You learn something new every day.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Sunday at 9:44 PM)

rylah said:


> *UNRWA Fraud - how Gaza Oligarchs are making
> free UN food into a multi-billion business*
> 
> 
> ...


​Antisemite Pete Gregson Scammed By His Gazan Friend​Remember Pete Gregson, the rabid antisemite behind the ill-fated Gaza twinning campaign with Edinburgh last year?



I am happy to report his year went from bad to worse, as thousands of pounds he thought he had raised for palestinian Arab charities were *stolen by a Gaza-based activist* he regarded as his friend.



> Former NHS trade union shop steward Pete Gregson, who was expelled from the GMB union after he claimed Israel “exaggerates” the Holocaust, raised money for Gaza-based Mohammed Almadhoun who he now claims syphoned off much of the cash.
> Edinburgh-based Mr Gregson was thrown out of his union in 2019 after claiming Israel was “a racist endeavour” and used the Nazis’ murder of six million Jews “for political ends”.
> Until recently he worked closely with Mr Almadhoun, who he described as running an educational centre for orphans and poor students.
> Describing his then-friend’s work on a crowd-funding page he set up, Mr Gregson wrote: “Everybody involved with the centre is a volunteer — no-one gets paid. And all costs must be raised by Mohammed from donations; there is no funding from anywhere apart from people like you.”
> ...



Ah yes, a complaint lodged with the Gaza police aka Hamas. They probably were part of the scam, and the funds have already been diverted to them – like *all those other scams* we have seen.










						Antisemite Pete Gregson Scammed By His Gazan Friend
					

Remember Pete Gregson, the rabid antisemite behind the ill-fated Gaza twinning campaign with Edinburgh last year?




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Monday at 6:45 PM)

Palestinians accuse Israel of using spy cows​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Tuesday at 4:23 AM)

[ This is sick, as it steals Assyrian history and turns into a "Palestinian" one.  There are plenty of Assyrian people left for the US to return the artifact to, not "Palestinians".  Are we going to be hearing from any Assyrians on this?  ]

American and Palestinian officials gathered on Thursday at the Ministry of Tourism and Antiquities in Bethlehem for what was described as “the historic repatriation of a rare Palestinian cultural object.”

During the ceremony, the Department of Homeland Security’s investigative arm (Homeland Security Investigations) delivered a 2,700-year-old cosmetic spoon to the Palestinian Authority. The ancient tool is carved from ivory and has an etched winged figure into its front side. It was used to ladle incense onto fires and braziers at rites venerating the gods and the dead.

P.A. Minister of Tourism Rula Maayah welcomed the U.S. delegation.

----
There is no indication as to what makes this object culturally Palestinian. Yet the head of the U.S. Office of Palestinian Affairs, George Noll, stated that his office “is proud to facilitate the return of this rare antiquity, an example of Palestinian cultural patrimony.”


(full article online)









						US Spoon-Feeds Palestinians a Looted Assyrian Artifact | United with Israel
					

As the U.S. lauds the event as a 'historic repatriation,' there is no indication as to what makes this object culturally Palestinian.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Tuesday at 7:34 PM)

rylah said:


> Palestinians accuse Israel of using spy cows​


----------

